# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  La Commission europenne donne son feu vert pour le rachat de GitHub par Microsoft, sans condition

## Malick

*Microsoft serait intresse pour racheter GitHub, et un prix d'acquisition de 5 milliards est annonc* 
*au moment o GitHub cherche un nouveau PDG*

Aujourd'hui, plusieurs mdias ont relay l'information selon laquelle Microsoft serait en pourparlers avec GitHub afin de racheter cette dernire. Cette information qui serait fournie par des personnes proches des deux entreprises intervient aprs plusieurs annes de ngociations entre les deux entreprises. Il convient galement de signaler, comme le rapporte Business Insider, que les ngociations relatives  cette ventuelle acquisition de GitHub par Microsoft ont eu lieu  un moment o GitHub, la clbre plate-forme pour les dveloppeurs de logiciels, a du mal pour trouver un nouveau PDG. En effet, l'ex PDG et cofondateur de GitHub Chris Wanstrath a annonc sa dmission au mois d'aot dernier, et depuis lors la socit n'a pas encore russi  lui trouver un remplaant.


_Chris Wanstrath, ex PDG et cofondateur de GitHub_
 GitHub a t value pour la dernire fois  2 milliards de dollars en 2015, cela grce  un financement de 250 millions de dollars gr par  Sequoia Capital, et il se porte bien financirement, nous ont affirm plusieurs personnes. Toutefois, le prix d'acquisition annonc dans le cadre de cette transaction pourrait atteindre la somme de 5 milliards de dollars ou plus, et on ne sait pas si Microsoft est prte  payer un tel montant , a rapport l'diteur Business Insider. Il ajoute que si Microsoft en arrivait  racheter GitHub, cela se traduirait par un important changement chez GitHub comparativement  sa situation d'il y a six mois.  Pas plus tard qu' la fin de 2017, des initis avaient dclar que GitHub tait pleinement dtermin  rester indpendant et  devenir ventuellement public. 

Business Insider nous fait galement part d'une autre possibilit qui s'offre  Microsoft et qui consiste pour la firme de Redmond  faire un investissement au sein de GitHub assorti d'une option d'achat, en lieu et place d'un rachat comme cela a t relay par plusieurs mdias. Poursuivant son argumentaire, Business Insider soutient que l'union entre Microsoft et GitHub devrait tre assez avantageuse pour les deux parties en question. En effet, Microsoft pourrait tre en mesure de se servir des donnes de GitHub pour amliorer ses produits en particulier ceux lis  l'intelligence artificielle. Quant  GitHub, elle pourrait retrouver sa stabilit, cela d'autant plus que ses plans pour montiser ses produits deviennent de plus en plus difficiles.

En ce moment, aucun commentaire n'a t fourni par les deux parties concernes  savoir Microsoft et GitHub.

Source : Business Insider - CNBC


*Et vous *

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cet ventuel rachat de GitHub par Microsoft ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  GitHub survit  la plus grosse attaque par dni de service distribu jamais enregistre

 ::fleche::  GitHub utilis par des acteurs malveillants pour hberger un mineur de moneros, distribu au travers d'une campagne publicitaire

 ::fleche::  Contribuer sur GitHub est-il utile pour trouver un emploi de dveloppeur ? Non, d'aprs des possesseurs de comptes

----------


## Tlams

Je suis assez tonn du peu de ractions, d'autant plus que le public de developpez.net est particulirement concern.
Du coup, je commence !

Bonne ou mauvais nouvelle ? Sans aucun doute une mauvaise.
Aprs le rachat de Linkedin et de nos profils professionnel, Microsoft souhaite maintenant mettre la main sur les projets et codes hbergs sur GitHub.
Ce n'est pas tant le fait que ce soit gr par une socit priv qui pose problme, Github est pour rappel non ouvert, mais plus la centralisation dans la main d'un nombre toujours plus petit d'acteurs de sites majeurs.

A ma  connaissance, il n'y a pas vraiment d'alternative  Linkedin, par contre ce n'est pas le cas pour GitHub, avec notamment Gitlab et Bitbucket
On peut dj imaginer qu'un certain nombre de personnes et socits vont migrer sur ces autres services. Ce sera probablement mon cas si cet achat est effectu.




> Business Insider soutient que l'union entre Microsoft et GitHub devrait tre assez avantageuse pour les deux parties en question. En effet, Microsoft pourrait tre en mesure de se servir des donnes de GitHub pour amliorer ses produits en particulier ceux lis  l'intelligence artificielle


Quel est le lien avec l'intelligence artificielle ? Il faudrait vraiment  arrter de la mettre  toute les sauces.
Par contre une chose est bien vrai, _Microsoft pourrait tre en mesure de se servir des donnes de GitHub_ et ne va pas manquer de le faire, y compris sur les repos privs.
J'ose mme pas imaginer ce que certaines socits ont pu hberger (probablement  tord) comme donnes/codes critiques pour leur business sur cette plateforme.

----------


## daimebag

Mes avis que si Crosoft rachte GitHub, il risque d'y avoir un transfert massif de repo sur d'autre plateformes.

----------


## Invit

> Je suis assez tonn du peu de ractions, d'autant plus que le public de developpez.net est particulirement concern.


Ragir  quoi ? Ce n'est pas une actualit, c'est une rumeur. Comme dirait Coluche, on s'accorde  dire dans les milieux autoriss qu'un accord secret pourrait tre conclu...

----------


## koyosama

> Mes avis que si Crosoft rachte GitHub, il risque d'y avoir un transfert massif de repo sur d'autre plateformes.


C'est bibucket qui  a va tre content  ::ptdr::

----------


## bunam

Un tat ou l'Europe ne se prononcerait pas de manire ngative au mariage ? Ca me parait gnrer bien trop de conflits.

----------


## LotuxPunk

Personnellement, a ne changera rien  ma vie, Microsoft commence  changer son fusil d'paule depuis quelques annes. Je ne suis pas dupe, mais je laisse le bnfice du doute.
Et puis, si a ne marche pas, il y aura quand mme les fameuses alternatives.
Si Microsoft se sent capable de maintenir et d'amliorer Github tout en laissant les avantages dj prsent sur la plate-forme, allons-y !

----------


## Invit

> Un tat ou l'Europe ne se prononcerait pas de manire ngative au mariage ? Ca me parait gnrer bien trop de conflits.


Flash news ! Github publie une solution aux conflits https://help.github.com/articles/res...-command-line/.  Le Nasdaq en hausse de 1,5%. Toujours pas de commentaire de la part de Microsoft.

----------


## FatAgnus

> Personnellement, a ne changera rien  ma vie, Microsoft commence  changer son fusil d'paule depuis quelques annes.!


Microsoft a chang en apparence, mais Microsoft, la socit qui  aime Linux , continue  l'heure actuelle de racketter les socits utilisant Linux en agitant ses brevets bidons, soit directement, soit indirectement par l'intermdiaire de cartels comme Rockstar Consortium ou Intellectual Ventures.

----------


## LeBressaud

> Microsoft a chang en apparence, mais Microsoft, la socit qui  aime Linux , continue  l'heure actuelle de racketter les socits utilisant Linux en agitant ses brevets bidons, soit directement, soit indirectement par l'intermdiaire de cartels comme Rockstar Consortium ou Intellectual Ventures.


Source ? De plus cela n'a aucun rapport avec l'actu

----------


## beMang

a me fait un peu peur mais c'est  voir, il me semble qu'ils avaient dits qu'ils s'intresseraient plus  l'Open source, donc cela n'est pas tonnant... Perso je vais leur faire confiance et si ils font de la merde j'irai sur une autre plateforme.

----------


## rawsrc

> Quel est le lien avec l'intelligence artificielle ? Il faudrait vraiment  arrter de la mettre  toute les sauces.


Enfin, gros +1



> Par contre une chose est bien vrai, _Microsoft pourrait tre en mesure de se servir des donnes de GitHub_ et ne va pas manquer de le faire, y compris sur les repos privs.
> J'ose mme pas imaginer ce que certaines socits ont pu hberger (probablement  tord) comme donnes/codes critiques pour leur business sur cette plateforme.


Gnralement toutes les boites avec projet srieux vitent comme la peste les solutions cloud d'hbergement de code source. Cela fait maintenant un moment que beaucoup ont compris que du moment que c'est dans le cloud, le risque de se faire pomper est gigantesque. Quand c'est le cur du business model, tu fais ce qu'il faut pour le garder priv. Bref, c'est du bon sens, pas besoin d'avoir bac+20. 

Et dans la comptition mondiale, tout information mme la plus infime peut tre porteuse de valeur alors j'ose  peine imaginer ce que a peut rapporter que de se promener dans le code source d'une application critique... 
Bref, cette vision a pour consquence directe qu'il est prfrable de tout collecter et ensuite de faire le tri, tu siphonnes  fond tout ce qui passe  porte.

----------


## FatAgnus

> Source ? De plus cela n'a aucun rapport avec l'actu


Microsoft and Its Patent Trolls Face an Uphill Battle in a Patent System Which is Increasingly Hostile Towards Software Patents

Le rapport avec l'actualit ? Microsoft la socit  qui aime Linux  et qui rackette des socits qui utilisent des logiciels open source est en passe d'acheter une des plus grosse forge open source.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Microsoft aurait accept l'achat de GitHub et une annonce officielle serait prvue lundi,*
*d'aprs des sources de Bloomberg * 

Microsoft Corp. aurait accept d'acqurir GitHub Inc., la socit de stockage de code populaire auprs de nombreux dveloppeurs de logiciels, et pourrait en officialiser lannonce ds lundi, selon des personnes familires avec le sujet.

Comme le rappelait Business Insider lors de la premire publication sur le sujet, les ngociations relatives  cette acquisition de GitHub par Microsoft ont eu lieu  un moment o GitHub a du mal  trouver un nouveau PDG. En effet, l'ex PDG et cofondateur de GitHub Chris Wanstrath a annonc sa dmission en aot 2017, laissant une place vide pendant plusieurs mois puisque la socit n'a pas encore russi  lui trouver un remplaant. 

Prcisons que, dans l'intervalle, le directeur commercial de GitHub, Julio Avalos, a rejoint le conseil d'administration de la socit et a assum la majeure partie du leadership de la socit au quotidien.

Un choix stratgique pour Microsoft, qui s'intresse de plus en plus aux logiciels libre. Rappelons que Microsoft a dj collabor avec GitHub, par exemple pour le portage de Git Virtual File System (GVFS) sur macOS et Linux. Brian Harry, Vice President for Cloud Developer Services chez Microsoft, a expliqu que  GVFS, coupl  un ensemble d'amliorations  Git, permet  Git dchelonner de TRS gros dpts en virtualisant le dossier .git et le rpertoire de travail. Plutt que de tlcharger l'intgralit du dpt et de cocher tous les fichiers, il se limite  tlcharger de manire dynamique les portions dont vous avez besoin en fonction de ce que vous utilisez. 

 GitHub a t value pour la dernire fois  2 milliards de dollars en 2015, cela grce  un financement de 250 millions de dollars gr par Sequoia Capital, et il se porte bien financirement, nous ont affirm plusieurs personnes. Toutefois, le prix d'acquisition annonc dans le cadre de cette transaction pourrait atteindre la somme de 5 milliards de dollars ou plus, et on ne sait pas si Microsoft est prte  payer un tel montant , a rapport l'diteur Business Insider.


Frank Shaw, un porte-parole de Microsoft, a refus de faire un commentaire. Il en va de mme pour GitHub.

Bien que les pertes financires de GitHub aient t importantes (elle a perdu 66 millions de dollars sur trois trimestres en 2016), lentreprise a ralis un chiffre d'affaires de 98 millions de dollars en neuf mois de l'anne.

GitHub savre une plateforme trs importante pour les dveloppeurs. De nombreuses socits, dont Google et mme Microsoft, se servent de GitHub pour stocker leur code d'entreprise et collaborer. C'est aussi un rseau social de toutes sortes pour les dveloppeurs. GitHub est utilis par 27 millions de dveloppeurs de logiciels travaillant sur 80 millions de rfrentiels de code. Microsoft qui, par le pass, tait oppos  ce type de dveloppement, figure dsormais parmi les plus grands contributeurs  GitHub sous limpulsion de son PDG Satya Nadella. 

Source : Bloomberg

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Utilisez-vous GitHub pour vos dveloppements ? Pour quels types de projets ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette plateforme ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cet ventuel rachat de GitHub par Microsoft ? Si vous tes contre allez-vous signer la ptition contre le rachat ?
 ::fleche::  Allez-vous rester sur GitHub ou migrer vers SourceForge ou migrer vers Gitlab ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  GitHub survit  la plus grosse attaque par dni de service distribu jamais enregistre
 ::fleche::  GitHub utilis par des acteurs malveillants pour hberger un mineur de moneros, distribu au travers d'une campagne publicitaire
 ::fleche::  Contribuer sur GitHub est-il utile pour trouver un emploi de dveloppeur ? Non, d'aprs des possesseurs de comptes
 ::fleche::  Microsoft et GitHub collaborent pour porter GVFS sur macOS et Linux, la solution destine  supporter les normes bases de code gagne en maturit
 ::fleche::  90 % de l'quipe d'ingnieurs ddis au dveloppement de Windows a dj migr vers Git en l'espace de trois mois

----------


## ShigruM

C'est steve Ballmer qui avait raison

----------


## FatAgnus

> Un choix stratgique pour Microsoft, qui s'intresse de plus en plus aux logiciels libre.


Attention, Microsoft s'intresse aux logiciels open source, pas aux logiciels libres ! Mme si les licences open source et libres sont les mmes, l'objectif est diffrent. Le logiciel libre a pour but que chaque utilisateur ait les liberts d'utiliser, copier, tudier, modifier, redistribuer les logiciels et les codes source des logiciels utiliss. Les utilisateurs de Windows ou des produits Microsoft sont loin d'avoir ces quatre liberts. Le logiciel open source est juste un moyen de dvelopper des logiciels plus vite et de meilleure qualit. Microsoft veut juste attirer des dveloppeurs pour amliorer ses produits et se moque bien des liberts qui en dcoulent. D'ailleurs avec ses brevets bidons, Microsoft arrive quand mme  faire raquer les socits qui utilisent du code open source que Microsoft n'a mme pas crit.  

Je ne vois pas o est le choix stratgique pour Microsoft de racheter GitHub, puisque tous les codes sources sont dj disponibles. Je me demande si  une poque o nos donnes personnelles valent de l'or, Microsoft ne rachte tout simplement pas GitHub pour consolider ses bases de donnes personnelles d'utilisateurs et de dveloppeurs. Facebook a tout de mme dbours 22 milliards de dollars pour acheter WhatsApp dans le seul but d'enrichir ses bases de donnes personnelles des numros de tlphones et des contacts des utilisateurs de WhatsApp.

Le rachat de GiHub par Microsoft est certainement une des pires nouvelles de l'anne 2018, mais quelques milliers ou mme millions de signatures d'une ptition ne feront pas le poids face  cinq milliards de dollars. Migrer sous SourceForge, non jamais, cette forge a eu des pratiques plus que douteuses par le pass. Gitlab me parat une meilleure alternative.

----------


## grunk

> Je ne vois pas o est le choix stratgique pour Microsoft de racheter GitHub, puisque tous les codes sources sont dj disponibles


y'a aussi une grosse partie de dpt "prive" auquel il pourrait avoir accs sans rien demander  personne ...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*GitLab constate une multiplication par 10 des crations de projets sur sa plateforme,*
*suite  l'annonce d'un ventuel rachat de GitHub par Microsoft * 

Se basant sur ses sources, Bloomberg a annonc que Microsoft et GitHub sont parvenus  un accord pour un rachat par lditeur de Microsoft, avec une annonce qui pourrait tre faite aujourdhui (selon le mdia) ou dans la semaine (selon dautres mdias). Cest dans ce contexte que GitLab, une alternative  GitHub qui propose de facilement hberger indpendamment ses propres projets, a constat une multiplication par 10 des crations de projets sur la plateforme.  


Sur sa page d'accueil, GitLab a post un message sur lequel nous pouvons lire  Migrez de GitHub vers GitLab , un second message proposant aux utilisateurs deffectuer facilement la migration de leurs projets avec un minimum deffort, accompagn d'un lien cens dmarrer la migration.

Dbut mai, Microsoft a dvoil un nouveau partenariat avec GitHub destin  apporter la puissance des services Azure DevOps aux utilisateurs de GitHub.

 Aujourd'hui, nous avons publi l'intgration de Visual Studio App Center sur GitHub, qui fournit aux dveloppeurs GitHub des applications mobiles pour iOS, Android, Windows et macOS pour automatiser les processus DevOps directement depuis l'exprience GitHub , avait dclar Microsoft dans un communiqu. .

Comme l'a not Bloomberg, Microsoft est dj lun des plus grands utilisateurs de Github. Microsoft tait dailleurs devenu le contributeur numro 1 sur GitHub en 2015. Lentreprise est aux cts de poids lourds de la technologie comme Google, Facebook ou mme Apache. Il faut dire que de nombreuses entreprises technologiques, ainsi que des dveloppeurs, se servent de la plate-forme pour stocker et partager certains codes et collaborer.

Alors que Github a t fonde en 2008, la premire version de Gitlab est venu plus tard, en octobre 2011. En juillet 2013, le produit est scind en deux : GitLab Community Edition et GitLab Enterprise Edition. Si GitLab CE reste un logiciel libre, GitLab EE passe sous licence propritaire en fvrier 2014 et contient des fonctionnalits non prsentes dans la version CE.

Selon son site web, GitLab (la version open source) est utilise par plus de 100 000 entreprises et compte une communaut de plus de 2 000 personnes qui ont contribu au code. GitHub, pour sa part, prtend soutenir actuellement une communaut de plus de 27 millions de dveloppeurs qui partagent du code et travaillent ensemble pour dvelopper des logiciels.

Source : Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Utilisez-vous GitHub pour vos dveloppements ? Pour quels types de projets ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette plateforme ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cet ventuel rachat de GitHub par Microsoft ? Si vous tes contre allez-vous signer la ptition contre le rachat ?
 ::fleche::  Allez-vous rester sur GitHub ou migrer vers SourceForge ou migrer vers Gitlab ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  GitHub survit  la plus grosse attaque par dni de service distribu jamais enregistre
 ::fleche::  GitHub utilis par des acteurs malveillants pour hberger un mineur de moneros, distribu au travers d'une campagne publicitaire
 ::fleche::  Contribuer sur GitHub est-il utile pour trouver un emploi de dveloppeur ? Non, d'aprs des possesseurs de comptes
 ::fleche::  Microsoft et GitHub collaborent pour porter GVFS sur macOS et Linux, la solution destine  supporter les normes bases de code gagne en maturit
 ::fleche::  90 % de l'quipe d'ingnieurs ddis au dveloppement de Windows a dj migr vers Git en l'espace de trois mois

----------


## Bono_BX

Et bien on peut noter l l'extrmisme de certains rageux de l'open source : ils ne savent pas ce M$ va faire, mais comme c'est M$, c'est forcment le MAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
C'est vraiment dommage que ces imbciles (appelons un chat un chat) se comportent comme cela, a dcrdibilise totalement l'open source.

Bon, maintenant, je suppose que ces mmes idiots ont un point de vue rciproque sur moi et vont m'insulter ...

----------


## redcurve

> Et bien on peut noter l l'extrmisme de certains rageux de l'open source : ils ne savent pas ce M$ va faire, mais comme c'est M$, c'est forcment le MAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> C'est vraiment dommage que ces imbciles (appelons un chat un chat) se comportent comme cela, a dcrdibilise totalement l'open source.
> 
> Bon, maintenant, je suppose que ces mmes idiots ont un point de vue rciproque sur moi et vont m'insulter ...


Le plus drle ce sont les mecs en mode microsoft pourra avoir accs  notre code, alors que le code en question est open source et donc publique  ::ptdr::

----------


## tomlev

> il me semble qu'ils avaient dits qu'ils s'intresseraient plus  l'Open source, donc cela n'est pas tonnant...


Ils ne se contentent pas de le dire... Une grande partie des nouveaux produits MS orients dev sont maintenant open-source (.NET Core, Visual Studio Code...), et MS est devenu depuis 2016 le plus gros contributeur open-source sur Github. Donc ce n'est pas juste des mots.

Cela tant dit, je suis un peu mitig sur cette annonce... J'adore Github que j'utilise depuis des annes, et en tant que MVP Microsoft et dveloppeur .NET, j'ai videmment une vision plutt favorable de Microsoft, donc je suppose que je devrais tre content, mais je peux pas m'empcher de penser que c'est dangereux d'avoir trop de choses dans les mains d'une seule entreprise (cf. Google, Amazon...). Cela dit, avant de crier au loup, il ne faut pas oublier que Github est et a toujours t une entreprise commerciale, au mme titre que Microsoft, donc ce n'est peut-tre pas un aussi gros bouleversement que a en a l'air  premire vue.

Bref, wait and see...

----------


## VivienD

> Et bien on peut noter l l'extrmisme de certains rageux de l'open source : ils ne savent pas ce M$ va faire, mais comme c'est M$, c'est forcment le MAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> C'est vraiment dommage que ces imbciles (appelons un chat un chat) se comportent comme cela, a dcrdibilise totalement l'open source.
> 
> Bon, maintenant, je suppose que ces mmes idiots ont un point de vue rciproque sur moi et vont m'insulter ...


vitons de prendre quelques cas particuliers pour une gnralit et de verser dans l'attaque _ad personam_: a n'apporte rien (de bon) au dbat. Certains ont sans doute cr des projets sur GitLab afin d'avoir des copies de leurs projets hbergs par GitHub, par simple prudence; souvenons-nous de ce qui s'est pass avec, entre autres, Skype et Nokia.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> y'a aussi une grosse partie de dpt "prive" auquel il pourrait avoir accs sans rien demander  personne ...


Je te conseil de lire n'importe qu'elle livre d'diteur qui fait du cloud, tu te rendrais vite compte que la confiance et l'argument numro 1 des socits comme Microsoft, elle ne perdrait sans doute pas a pour un repos priv d'une boite, mme pour les repos de Google (mme si a ne ferai pas de mal  bing  ::lol:: )

Je ne suis pas sur que Github change bcp, en effet Github restait une socit commercial, je pense plutt que a va favoriser l'utilisation de Github dans le monde .Net ce qui n'est pas plus mal, et va encore permettre d'enrichir Azure et le DevOps.

----------


## Marco46

> Et bien on peut noter l l'extrmisme de certains rageux de l'open source : ils ne savent pas ce M$ va faire, mais comme c'est M$, c'est forcment le MAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Non on a confiance, on sait bien que Microsoft a chang, maintenant ils ont une conscience, regarde ils sont zentils ils font de l'opensource libre, ils tiennent la main des barbus avec des colliers de fleurs !

Plus srieusement, le problme c'est la concentration des outils et des services dans les mains des GAFAM. J'attends dsormais le rachat de npm inc. par un des GAFAM ...

En ce qui me concerne, si a se confirme a sera le dclencheur pour mettre fin  mon abonnement GitHub et dplacer mes repos vers autre chose (framagit ?).




> C'est vraiment dommage que ces imbciles (appelons un chat un chat) se comportent comme cela, a dcrdibilise totalement l'open source.


On est en 2018 et il y a encore des gens qui confondent l'opensource et le logiciel libre  ::roll::

----------


## redcurve

> Et bien on peut noter l l'extrmisme de certains rageux de l'open source : ils ne savent pas ce M$ va faire, mais comme c'est M$, c'est forcment le MAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> C'est vraiment dommage que ces imbciles (appelons un chat un chat) se comportent comme cela, a dcrdibilise totalement l'open source.
> 
> Bon, maintenant, je suppose que ces mmes idiots ont un point de vue rciproque sur moi et vont m'insulter ...


Aprs perso je mets mon code sur visual studio online, qui est juste top

----------


## redcurve

> Non on a confiance, on sait bien que Microsoft a chang, maintenant ils ont une conscience, regarde ils sont zentils ils font de l'opensource libre, ils tiennent la main des barbus avec des colliers de fleurs !
> 
> Plus srieusement, le problme c'est la concentration des outils et des services dans les mains des GAFAM. J'attends dsormais le rachat de npm inc. par un des GAFAM ...
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, si a se confirme a sera le dclencheur pour mettre fin  mon abonnement GitHub et dplacer mes repos vers autre chose (framagit ?).
> 
> 
> 
> On est en 2018 et il y a encore des gens qui confondent l'opensource et le logiciel libre


Et donc ? Ton argumentaire ne va nul part. Et la concentration des outils est lie au fait que personne en veut payer pour tout doit  tre gratuit et sans pub en plus

----------


## Bono_BX

(dsol pour la mauvaise utilisation de QUOTE)

@Marco46



> Non on a confiance, on sait bien que Microsoft a chang, maintenant ils ont une conscience, regarde ils sont zentils ils font de l'opensource libre, ils tiennent la main des barbus avec des colliers de fleurs !


Je n'ai pas soutenu l'inverse de ce que j'ai dnonc, et n'ai donc pas dit que M$ tait des gentils. Mais force est de constater que ma description est juste.



> On est en 2018 et il y a encore des gens qui confondent l'opensource et le logiciel libre


J'ai fait court, mais tu as raison ; ce que j'ai dit s'applique  l'open source ET aux logiciels libres (les mme comportements se trouvant des deux cts).

Tiens, 7 pouces rouges dans mon prcdent message ...

----------


## sebastiano

> Et bien on peut noter l l'extrmisme de certains rageux de l'open source : ils ne savent pas ce M$ va faire, mais comme c'est M$, c'est forcment le MAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> C'est vraiment dommage que ces imbciles (appelons un chat un chat) se comportent comme cela, a dcrdibilise totalement l'open source.
> 
> Bon, maintenant, je suppose que ces mmes idiots ont un point de vue rciproque sur moi et vont m'insulter ...


Excellente technique, la victimisation : "les gens ne m'ont pas encore rpondu mais je prdis dj qu'ils vont m'insulter, et mme que si c'est le cas, j'ai eu raison vous zavez vu les gens ?".

Plus srieusement, vu la capacit de Microsoft  (mal) transformer ce qu'ils rachtent, je comprends tout  fait la raction "des gens".

Faut arrter de voir Microsoft comme "Le bien", autant que certains le voient comme "Le mal".

----------


## Bono_BX

> Excellente technique, la victimisation : "les gens ne m'ont pas encore rpondu mais je prdis dj qu'ils vont m'insulter, et mme que si c'est le cas, j'ai eu raison vous zavez vu les gens ?".


En fait, c'tait plutt de l'ironie, tant ce qui va se passer est prvisible. La preuve les pouce rouges sans rponses. Au moins, toi, tu rponds, et je t'en remercie.




> Plus srieusement, vu la capacit de Microsoft a (mal) transformer ce qu'ils rachtent, je comprends tout  fait la raction "des gens".


Alors, autant je suis d'accord pour Oracle, autant je suis plus mitig pour Microsoft ; je dirais plus que quand ils se plantent, c'est en beaut. Ils ont aussi de belles russites, dont on parle moins.




> Faut arrter de voir Microsoft comme "Le bien", autant que certains le voient comme "Le mal".


Confer ma prcdente rponse : ce n'est pas ce que j'ai prtendu.

----------


## grunk

> Je te conseil de lire n'importe qu'elle livre d'diteur qui fait du cloud, tu te rendrais vite compte que la confiance et l'argument numro 1 des socits comme Microsoft, elle ne perdrait sans doute pas a pour un repos priv d'une boite, mme pour les repos de Google (mme si a ne ferai pas de mal  bing )
> 
> Je ne suis pas sur que Github change bcp, en effet Github restait une socit commercial, je pense plutt que a va favoriser l'utilisation de Github dans le monde .Net ce qui n'est pas plus mal, et va encore permettre d'enrichir Azure et le DevOps.


Il est vident que c'est pas dans leur intrt de briser cette confiance , mais on sait tous comment a se passe (cf le dernier scande avec FB) quand il est question d'argent on peut vite tre tent de franchir la ligne.

Maintenant il est vident que n'importe quelle entreprise potentiellement en concurrence avec Microsoft n'ira pas stocker ses dpts priv sur github , c'est juste "normal". Pour les autres, je doute effectivement que Microsoft sintresse  mes dpots priv  ::mrgreen:: 

Dans ma boite actuelle, le principe de confiance dans le cloud n'existe pas pour le code source. Tout est hberg en interne sur un instance de gitlab priv , sur un rseau ferm (c'est souvent pnible d'ailleurs).

----------


## Aeson

> y'a aussi une grosse partie de dpt "prive" auquel il pourrait avoir accs sans rien demander  personne ...


Quel Code Source Microsoft n'arriverait il pas a racheter ou a faire eux-meme avec 3 milliards de dollars ? Si vous penser que votre code vaut des millions vous ne le mettez pas sur GitHib....

Votre probleme est que vous ne faite pas du libre mais du libre selectif.. et ca c'est pas du libre...

----------


## redcurve

> Quel Code Source Microsoft n'arriverait il pas a racheter ou a faire eux-meme avec 3 milliards de dollars ? Si vous penser que votre code vaut des millions vous ne le mettez pas sur GitHib....


C'est clair les gars pensent que leur calculatrice de kikoo intresse quelqu'un et si leur super app valaient x millions ou milliards ils ne seraient pas l a chipoter mais ils rouleraient tous en lambo et pas en twingo acheter  crdit

----------


## Kearz

Au lieu de chercher le loup, pourquoi pas plutt chercher l'intrt commercial? 

=> Intgrer des outils MS  GitHub : utilisation d'outil MS. L'utilisation d'un outil peut mener  l'utilisation d'un deuxime, etc. Mme logique qu'Office365, au dbut, tu prends pour la suite Office et puis aprs tu te dis que t'as un OneDrive dispo, etc. Et une fois que tu utilise 5 outils d'une mme suite, c'est beaucoup plus difficile de changer parce que tu dois pas trouver 1 outil pour en remplacer 1, tu dois en trouver 5. 
=> Bonne communication, pour retirer leur image de "mchant". Et clairement, si on regarde les actions des dernires annes (notamment sur le gestion de la donne), je prfre mettre mes billes chez MS que chez Facebook/Google/Apple. 
=> Si c'est devenu l'un de leur top outil interne, vu leur capacit financire, plutt que de crer un clone : on rachte et on rajoute les features qu'on veut.

----------


## Kannagi

> En fait, c'tait plutt de l'ironie, tant ce qui va se passer est prvisible. La preuve les pouce rouges sans rponses.


Je suis gentil je vais de donner la rponse du pourquoi : Rgle numro 1 , ne jamais nourrir le troll  ::mrgreen:: 
Et donc oui c'est compltement strile comme dbat des gentil et des mchants , si tu voulais avoir des retours constructifs fallait pas taunt a ce point  :;): 

Sinon pour le moment je suis plutt en mode wait & see , Skype a a tait une catastrophe (et je ne l'utilise plus depuis) , pour Github je m'en fiche des donnes collect (si y a un dbat sur cela), sachant que ben je ne met absolument rien de personnel/secret sur Github (je ne met que du code source libre et mon adresse mail n'est pas catalogu secret dfense ).
La seule chose qui minquite c'est la qualit du service , si la qualit du service continu a ltre je resterai sur GitHub , malheureusement je ne trouve aucune alternative satisfaisante (que cela soit Bitbucket ou Gitlab par exemple).

----------


## redcurve

> Au lieu de chercher le loup, pourquoi pas plutt chercher l'intrt commercial? 
> 
> => Intgrer des outils MS  GitHub : utilisation d'outil MS. L'utilisation d'un outil peut mener  l'utilisation d'un deuxime, etc. Mme logique qu'Office365, au dbut, tu prends pour la suite Office et puis aprs tu te dis que t'as un OneDrive dispo, etc. Et une fois que tu utilise 5 outils d'une mme suite, c'est beaucoup plus difficile de changer parce que tu dois pas trouver 1 outil pour en remplacer 1, tu dois en trouver 5. 
> => Bonne communication, pour retirer leur image de "mchant". Et clairement, si on regarde les actions des dernires annes (notamment sur le gestion de la donne), je prfre mettre mes billes chez MS que chez Facebook/Google/Apple. 
> => Si c'est devenu l'un de leur top outil interne, vu leur capacit financire, plutt que de crer un clone : on rachte et on rajoute les features qu'on veut.


Sachant surtout que GitHub ne possde pas d'ALM et que Microsoft  l'un des meilleurs du march si ce n'est le meilleur

----------


## Aeson

> Microsoft  l'un des meilleurs du march si ce n'est le meilleur


Serieux ou c'est une blague ???

----------


## redcurve

> Serieux ou c'est une blague ???


Tu sais au moins ce qu'est un ALM ?

----------


## Aeson

A ton avis ?

----------


## goldbergg

> Plus srieusement, vu la capacit de Microsoft  (mal) transformer ce qu'ils rachtent, je comprends tout  fait la raction "des gens".


C'est vrais que le rachat de Xamarin par M$ a t une page sombre dans l'histoire, ils ont transform un outils qui tait payant en un outils gratuit... Impardonnable...
Aussi il ne faut pas confondre les diffrente branche de M$, la branche de M$ li au dveloppeur a t plus que positif ces dernire annes (avec entre autre Xamarin, TypeScript, VS Code, .Net Core, ...), rien ne laisse a penser que le rachats de github soit une mauvaise chose (excepter pour les anti) bien au contraire.

----------


## redcurve

> C'est vrais que le rachat de Xamarin par M$ a t une page sombre dans l'histoire, ils ont transform un outils qui tait payant en un outils gratuit... Impardonnable...
> Aussi il ne faut pas confondre les diffrente branche de M$, la branche de M$ li au dveloppeur a t plus que positif ces dernire annes (avec entre autre Xamarin, TypeScript, VS Code, .Net Core, ...), rien ne laisse a penser que le rachats de github soit une mauvaise chose (excepter pour les anti) bien au contraire.


C'est claire Xamarin a fini au trou  ::mouarf::

----------


## Picarunix

Peut-on reprocher  Wikipdia de lister les diffrents procs intents conte Microsoft ?
Est-ce que a nous permet de ne pas oublier qu' diffrentes poques cette socit est reste dans une certaine continuit ?
Pouvons-nous croire qu'aujourd'hui elle a compltement chang ?

Plus dtaill encore : http://sebsauvage.net/wiki/doku.php?id=microsoft

----------


## Aeson

> Est-ce que a nous permet de ne pas oublier qu' diffrentes poques cette socit est reste dans une certaine continuit ?


T'as peur de quo en fait ? Que Microsoft te vole ton code libre ? Qu'il ont pay 5 milliards pour avoir le super code source qu'ils n'arrivent pas a faire eux meme ?

----------


## redcurve

> Peut-on reprocher  Wikipdia de lister les diffrents procs intents conte Microsoft ?
> Est-ce que a nous permet de ne pas oublier qu' diffrentes poques cette socit est reste dans une certaine continuit ?
> Pouvons-nous croire qu'aujourd'hui elle a compltement chang ?


Tu as peur que Ms vole le code source de ta calculette qui affiche les nombres en 3D ?

----------


## UduDream

> => Bonne communication, pour retirer leur image de "mchant". Et clairement, si on regarde les actions des dernires annes (notamment sur le gestion de la donne), je prfre mettre mes billes chez MS que chez Facebook/Google/Apple.


En gros MS c'est devenu le plus gentil des mchant, je vois aussi a comme a. ^^


Bon aprs comme d'hab la stratgie des grosses boites de tout racheter pour devenir plus grosse... On sait comment a fini. Mais dans le secteur de l'IT, le sujet est un peu plus dlicat je trouve. Il y a les travers conomique qu'on connait (monopole, abus de position dominante, etc), mais d'un point de vue technique et pratique, a simplifie la mise en place de standards, limite les problmes de compatibilit, ce qui est quand mme une condition au dveloppement et l'utilisation efficace de l'outil informatique.

Pour le meilleur et pour le pire donc. ^^

----------


## kbadache

> T'as peur de quo en fait ? Que Microsoft te vole ton code libre ? Qu'il ont pay 5 milliards pour avoir le super code source qu'ils n'arrivent pas a faire eux meme ?


Y a pas que du code open source sur Github  ::):

----------


## Aeson

> Y a pas que du code open source sur Github


La tres grosse majorit bien. Et du code qui est si interessant que MS va payer 5 milliards pour le "voler" ? certainement pas....

----------


## goldbergg

Reprocher a M$ de vouloir voler le code source de ses "future clients", c'est comme reprocher a un hbergeur web de faire ce mtier uniquement pour pomper les sites qui seront hberger chez lui... c'est un peut ridicule et surtout trs dangereux pour la rputation de l'entreprise.

Et puis c'est pas comme si M$ avait dj un service similaire (TFS) et qu'a ma connaissance il n'y a jamais eu d'histoire de vole de code source sur cette plateforme.
D'autant plus que si le systme est bien foutu, les codes source non publique doivent tre crypter (a confirmer).

----------


## xarkam

Moi, je ne vois pas de soucis. la rumeur ne vous plait pas ? Barrez-vous chez gitlab et arrtez d'en faire tout un fromage.

En gros Github a cherch  se faire racheter et cela ne choque personne qu'ils aient ce besoin.

Quant  Ms qui vas s'empresser de voler le code. Franchement #naf hein.
Ms propose visualstudio.com pour hberger son code de manire priv et avec bien plus de possibilit que ce que propose github.

Mais ca, les rageux de l'opensource nostalgiques de la chasse aux sorcires ne peuvent le savoir car ils n'y mettent pas un pied.
Bcp de boites utilisent visualstudio.com pour tout ce que cela apport au niveau de l'intgration (surtout avec azure)
Ou tout simplement pour ne pas devoir grer toute une infra de dveloppement.


C'est l'exode sur gitlab et moi je dit tant mieux. Comme ca, cela fera le tri.

Et si t'as tellement peur qu'on te vol ton code, rgle n1: *tu ne le place pas sur un service extrieur ton code*
Rgle n2: voir la rgle n1.

----------


## Invit

Il faut quand mme tre faible d'esprit pour rpter sans cesse "ouain ouain vous avez peur que M$ rcupre votre code de calculette" alors que les enjeux sont biens plus grands que du code.

On doit vous rappeler que M$ c'est Windows ? On doit vous rappeler que M$ c'est l'entreprise qui crachait (et le mot est faible) sur tout ce qui tait open source ou libre ? On doit vous rappeler que c'est aussi cette entreprise qui a le monopole sur les systmes d'exploitation (sur PC j'entends bien) grce  des mthodes trs loins d'tre thiques ?

Je veux bien que cette entreprise "change", mais a n'effacera jamais ce qu'ils ont fait et encore moins les mthodes utilises. Il ne faut pas s'tonner de la crainte des gens un minimum renseigns sur M$.

----------


## Aeson

> Il faut quand mme tre faible d'esprit


t'as raison il vont voler le code source de Linux et des distrib CentOs ...  Oh wait... pas besoin de 5 milliards pour ca...

----------


## Marco46

> Moi, je ne vois pas de soucis. la rumeur ne vous plait pas ? Barrez-vous chez gitlab et arrtez d'en faire tout un fromage.


Et les donnes de mes 5 annes d'utilisation de GitHub qu'ils vont croiser avec LinkedIn je peux me barrer avec aussi ?

Le problme c'est pas les sources, je sais pas pourquoi vous vous prenez la tte avec. Le problme c'est la concentration de tous ces services dans les mains d'un tout petit nombre d'entits, qui ont une conscience et un sens moral proche de celui d'un lion de la savane sous LSD.

a cre une masse hallucinante de connaissances sur laquelle MS va poser ses griffes. Ils ne leur manque que de mettre la main sur les hbergeurs de livrables et ils peuvent cartographier une immense partie des SI de toutes les entreprises utilisant ces outils. Et de mme ils vont pouvoir ficher les profils techniques.

Je laisse le soin  ceux qui ont encore quelques neurones fonctionnels de rflchir  quoi et comment les USA peuvent utiliser ces informations ...

----------


## GordonFreeman

> Et bien on peut noter l l'extrmisme de certains rageux de l'open source : ils ne savent pas ce M$ va faire, mais comme c'est M$, c'est forcment le MAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> C'est vraiment dommage que ces imbciles (appelons un chat un chat) se comportent comme cela, a dcrdibilise totalement l'open source.
> 
> Bon, maintenant, je suppose que ces mmes idiots ont un point de vue rciproque sur moi et vont m'insulter ...


Voil un commentaire super constructif...  ::vomi:: 

Si tu est fan de M$ tant mieux pour toi. Mais inutile de traiter les intervenants de ce forum d'imbciles parce qu'il se mfient de ce rachat.
Personnellement, je comprend cette mfiance, mais je ne perdrai pas mon temps  t'expliquer pourquoi...

Pour rappel, tout le monde  le droit d'exprimer son avis mais en tant respectueux.

Cordialement

----------


## redcurve

> Il faut quand mme tre faible d'esprit pour rpter sans cesse "ouain ouain vous avez peur que M$ rcupre votre code de calculette" alors que les enjeux sont biens plus grands que du code.
> 
> On doit vous rappeler que M$ c'est Windows ? On doit vous rappeler que M$ c'est l'entreprise qui crachait (et le mot est faible) sur tout ce qui tait open source ou libre ? On doit vous rappeler que c'est aussi cette entreprise qui a le monopole sur les systmes d'exploitation (sur PC j'entends bien) grce  des mthodes trs loins d'tre thiques ?
> 
> Je veux bien que cette entreprise "change", mais a n'effacera jamais ce qu'ils ont fait et encore moins les mthodes utilises. Il ne faut pas s'tonner de la crainte des gens un minimum renseigns sur M$.


Et donc ? Perso j'aime bien windows a fonctionne au poil je n'ai jamais eu  m'en plaindre. En outre, Ms n'est pas une personne ... donc lui prter des propos en tant que tel relve d'une maladie mentale et la personne proferant ces propos n'est plus l depuis des annes. De plus, linux n'est l'alpha et l'omga de quedal mme pas de mon tr** du c**.

On dirait que certains ici considre le rachat de GitHub comme tant plus grave que la mort de leur propre mre

----------


## Kajiku

Je ne comprends pas la virulence des critiques contre le libre et les libristes dans ce topic, *redcurve*, *Bono_BX* vous n'aimez donc pas le libre et l'open source ? Vous pouvez dvelopper votre point de vue ?

----------


## Marco46

> On dirait que certains ici considre le rachat de GitHub comme tant plus grave que la mort de leur propre mre


C'est sans doute la plus grosse nouvelle de l'anne 2018 quand mme ... J'ai beau chercher je vois pas trop d'quivalent.

----------


## redcurve

> Et les donnes de mes 5 annes d'utilisation de GitHub qu'ils vont croiser avec LinkedIn je peux me barrer avec aussi ?
> 
> Le problme c'est pas les sources, je sais pas pourquoi vous vous prenez la tte avec. Le problme c'est la concentration de tous ces services dans les mains d'un tout petit nombre d'entits, qui ont une conscience et un sens moral proche de celui d'un lion de la savane sous LSD.
> 
> a cre une masse hallucinante de connaissances sur laquelle MS va poser ses griffes. Ils ne leur manque que de mettre la main sur les hbergeurs de livrables et ils peuvent cartographier une immense partie des SI de toutes les entreprises utilisant ces outils. Et de mme ils vont pouvoir ficher les profils techniques.
> 
> Je laisse le soin  ceux qui ont encore quelques neurones fonctionnels de rflchir  quoi et comment les USA peuvent utiliser ces informations ...


Et alors a te posais pas de question pendant 5 ans et l ay on a touch  ton jouet tu chipotes comme un mioche de 3 ans. Si t'en a tellement quelques chose  secouer du libre  la base tu faisais quoi sur gitHub du coup ? 

Ah ouais l'argument des USA ceci, les USA cela ... Hier soi j'ai constat avec effroi que je n'avais plus de danette chocolat au frigo encore un coup des USA et des mecs en noir avec des rouflaquettes ... Je ne parle mme pas des chinois qui ont mangs toutes mes cerises !!!!

----------


## Bono_BX

> Voil un commentaire super constructif...


Marrant a ! J'admets que j'ai cris sous le coup de l'nervement (50me fois que la chose se passe,  force, a lasse). Par contre, toi tu fais exactement pareil.




> Si tu est fan de M$ tant mieux pour toi.


Et une personne de plus qui ne sait pas lire et invente des choses que je n'ai pas crite, une !




> Mais inutile de traiter les intervenants de ce forum d'imbciles parce qu'il se mfient de ce rachat.


Ok, encore une fois, j'tais nerv, mais je n'ai pas pour autant mis tout le monde dans le mme sac.




> Personnellement, je comprend cette mfiance, mais je ne perdrai pas mon temps  t'expliquer pourquoi...


Tant mieux : tu m'as tout l'aire d'tre l'archtype mme de ce que je dnonce, et je ne pense pas que tu puisses l'expliquer correctement (esprons que je me trompe). De plus, l'une des premires rponses l'a trs bien expliqu, pas besoin de redite.




> Pour rappel, tout le monde  le droit d'exprimer son avis mais en tant respectueux.


Je ne manquerai pas d'y faire attention  l'avenir (j'ai mme dj report plusieurs personnes autrement plus insultantes que je le fus), et te retourne d'ailleurs le compliment : pense-y aussi !

----------


## redcurve

> Je ne comprends pas la virulence des critiques contre le libre et les libristes dans ce topic, *redcurve*, *Bono_BX* vous n'aimez donc pas le libre et l'open source ? Vous pouvez dvelopper votre point de vue ?


J'ai pas aim ou pas le libre et l'open source, je suis atr par toutes ces personnes sous cache sexe qui balanait leur code pourrave sur github depuis toujours et maintenant font les sainte-nitouche parce que MS rachte GitHub et que GitHub n'est pas libre ... ce qui n'avait pas l'air de les dranger il y a encore 24h.

----------


## kbadache

> Et donc ? Perso j'aime bien windows a fonctionne au poil je n'ai jamais eu  m'en plaindre. En outre, Ms n'est pas une personne ... donc lui prter des propos en tant que tel relve d'une maladie mentale et la personne proferant ces propos n'est plus l depuis des annes. De plus, linux n'est l'alpha et l'omga de quedal mme pas de mon tr** du c**.
> 
> On dirait que certains ici considre le rachat de GitHub comme tant plus grave que la mort de leur propre mre


Non!
On dit juste que ce n'est pas une bonne chose que tant de connaissance appartient  un seul groupe.
Comme ce n'est pas bien que Google est une main mise aussi importante sur le web.

Si Microsoft tait une fondation  but non lucratif, alors a poserai moins de problme, l, c'est une entreprise.

Sinon stop parler de vol de code open source...

----------


## onilink_

> Et alors a te posais pas de question pendant 5 ans et l ay on a touch  ton jouet tu chipotes comme un mioche de 3 ans. Si t'en a tellement quelques chose  secouer du libre  la base tu faisais quoi sur gitHub du coup ? 
> 
> Ah ouais l'argument des USA ceci, les USA cela ... Hier soi j'ai constat avec effroi que je n'avais plus de danette chocolat au frigo encore un coup des USA et des mecs en noir avec des rouflaquettes ... Je ne parle mme pas des chinois qui ont mangs toutes mes cerises !!!!


En attendant celui qui parle comme un mioche de 3 ans ici c'est toi.
Ce topic devient dsesprant. Il a trs bien expliqu le problme, tu es le seul ici a ne pas le comprendre, ou a en avoir rien a faire.

----------


## Bono_BX

> Je ne comprends pas la virulence des critiques contre le libre et les libristes dans ce topic, *redcurve*, *Bono_BX* vous n'aimez donc pas le libre et l'open source ? Vous pouvez dvelopper votre point de vue ?


Alors, pour la Xme (le commentaire de GordonFreeman m'ayant bien saoul), je m'explique.
1. Je n'ai rien contre le libre ou l'open source (bien au contraire), et n'ai rien crit de tel.
2. Ceux que j'ai critiqu sont les extrmistes, pas les autres.

Arrtez de me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dis. Merci.

----------


## Invit

> Et donc ? Perso j'aime bien windows a fonctionne au poil je n'ai jamais eu  m'en plaindre. En outre, Ms n'est pas une personne ... donc lui prter des propos en tant que tel relve d'une maladie mentale et la personne proferant ces propos n'est plus l depuis des annes. De plus, linux n'est l'alpha et l'omga de quedal mme pas de mon tr** du c**.
> 
> On dirait que certains ici considre le rachat de GitHub comme tant plus grave que la mort de leur propre mre


T'as vraiment un sacr problme pour ne pas comprendre le fond de ce qui est crit, sincrement. Quand toute l'entreprise fonctionne contre l'open source, sans mme parler des propos nausabonds de ce cher Bill Gates, c'est cracher sur l'open source/libre et ce n'est pas prter cela  une personne mais bien  l'entit. C'est bien si tu n'as jamais eu  t'en plaindre, en attendant on sait comment ils en sont arrivs l et ce monopole est une immondice.

Je n'ai parl de Linux nul part mais merci de prouver par ces mots que tu es juste haineux envers la communaut du libre.

----------


## Kajiku

> J'ai pas aim ou pas le libre et l'open source, je suis atr par toutes ces personnes sous cache sexe qui balanait leur code pourrave sur github depuis toujours et maintenant font les sainte-nitouche parce que MS rachte GitHub et que GitHub n'est pas libre ... ce qui n'avait pas l'air de les dranger il y a encore 24h.


Quelles pleureuses ? Dans l'article, il est juste indiqu que la cration de compte de GitLab a explos, effet de l'annonce du rachat, et que GitLab en a profit pour se faire un peu de promo. 

Dans les commentaires, les 2 premiers commentaires ont t de "faire ses besoins" sur les libristes avant que la moindre "pleureuse" n'arrive en commentaire. Et si tu cherches des dtails sur cette news, tu verras que des projets comme GNOME ou GIMP ont migr, 2 gros projets dont la philosophie du libre est importante, donc cette migration est comprhensible (ne pas vouloir dpendre d'un systme appartenant  Microsoft, je pense que c'est louable, comme ne pas dpendre de fb ou google), tu classes ces 2 projets dans les pleureuses ?

Srieux, parfois les libristes sur-ragissent, dans le cas prsent, et dans le contexte de cette news... C'est vous qui semblaient sur-ragir ! Faut se dtendre !




> Alors, pour la Xme (le commentaire de GordonFreeman m'ayant bien saoul), je m'explique.
> 1. Je n'ai rien contre le libre ou l'open source (bien au contraire), et n'ai rien crit de tel.
> 2. Ceux que j'ai critiqu sont les extrmistes, pas les autres.
> 
> Arrtez de me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dis. Merci.


1. Tu n'as rien contre l'open source mais tu chies sur une partie de la communaut ? J'ai vu ton message  GordonFreeman, tu tais peut tre nerv mais a respire quand mme sacrment le mpris, mme dans tes autres commentaires.
2. N'hsites alors pas  diter ton premier message pour prciser que tu chies bien sur une partie d'extrmiste...

----------


## redcurve

> T'as vraiment un sacr problme pour ne pas comprendre le fond de ce qui est crit, sincrement. Quand toute l'entreprise fonctionne contre l'open source, sans mme parler des propos nausabonds de ce cher Bill Gates, c'est cracher sur l'open source/libre et ce n'est pas prter cela  une personne mais bien  l'entit. C'est bien si tu n'as jamais eu  t'en plaindre, en attendant on sait comment ils en sont arrivs l et ce monopole est une immondice.
> 
> Je n'ai parl de Linux nul part mais merci de prouver par ces mots que tu es juste haineux envers la communaut du libre.


La communaut de libre n'est pas mieux que MS dans ses travers de l'poque, la majorit veut juste priver les autres de choix pour imposer le leur

----------


## Marco46

> Et alors a te posais pas de question pendant 5 ans et l ay on a touch  ton jouet tu chipotes comme un mioche de 3 ans. Si t'en a tellement quelques chose  secouer du libre  la base tu faisais quoi sur gitHub du coup ?


O est-ce que j'ai parl de logiciel libre ou d'opensource ? C'est toi qui tape ta crise. Je parle du croisement de diffrentes base de donnes et de ce que a peut donner. Imaginez un monde o une entreprise possderait :

- l'acteur majeur hbergeant les profils techniques de l'IT (LinkedIn)
- l'acteur majeur hbergeant les codes sources (GitHub)
- l'acteur majeur hbergeant la connaissance et les questions des profils IT (Stackoverflow)
- l'acteur majeur hbergeant les livrables gnrs par les code sources (npm inc ?)
- un acteur majeur sur le march de PaaS (Azure)

Il se trouve que un des fondateurs de Stackoverflow est un ancien de MS et que MS utilise abondamment npm et a largement investi dans l'cosystme JavaScript. Or npm inc c'est une PME d'une quarantaine de personnes. Si a les chante et qu'ils y mettent le prix pourquoi pas ?

Je veux dire par l qu'avec l'acquisition de GitHub par MS on est vraiment proche d'une concentration des outils, services et donnes absolument hallucinante. Je ne sais pas ce que a peut donner, mais gnralement la concentration et la position dominante c'est bon seulement pour les actionnaires et l'tat policier (et les USA sur ce registre merci).




> Ah ouais l'argument des USA ceci, les USA cela ... Hier soi j'ai constat avec effroi que je n'avais plus de danette chocolat au frigo encore un coup des USA et des mecs en noir avec des rouflaquettes ... Je ne parle mme pas des chinois qui ont mangs toutes mes cerises !!!!


a devait tre les chinois du FBI. Tu vois on en revient toujours aux USA.

----------


## onilink_

> La communaut de libre n'est pas mieux que MS dans ses travers de l'poque, la majorit veut juste priver les autres de choix pour imposer le leur


Je suis curieux d'avoir quelques exemples.
Car je doute qu'ils fassent autant de vente lie que microsoft, ou qu'ils aient des dossiers plus fournis que ceux que l'ont peut trouver ici pour mettre des btons dans les roues de la concurrence.
D'autant plus qu'on parle d'une communaut, a but non lucratif, et pas d'une entreprise.

----------


## Marco46

> La communaut de libre n'est pas mieux que MS dans ses travers de l'poque, la majorit veut juste priver les autres de choix pour imposer le leur


Rappelles-nous  quel moment la "communaut du libre"  vendu par pure cupidit des outils pour espionner et traquer les opposants dans des dictatures ?  ::roll::

----------


## marsupial

<mode pop corn time on>

Je n'ai absolument pas compris la raison d'tre des 2 premiers commentaires sur une nouvelle qu'un concurrent de github enregistrait une forte progression  la rumeur d'un rachat par MS. Peut-tre y a-t-il une information que nous n'avons pas car rien ne prouve que ce sont des projets de libristes ou open source qui migrent vers gitlab.

J'ai vrifi sur le calendrier de developpez.com, nous ne sommes pas trolldi.

<mode pop corn time off>



La news traduit un manque vident de confiance en l'avenir sous pavillon MS, avant mme une annonce officielle du rachat. Cela en dit long sur son image.

----------


## Bono_BX

> 1. Tu n'as rien contre l'open source mais tu chies sur une partie de la communaut ? J'ai vu ton message  GordonFreeman, tu tais peut tre nerv mais a respire quand mme sacrment le mpris, mme dans tes autres commentaires.
> 2. N'hsites alors pas  diter ton premier message pour prciser que tu chies bien sur une partie d'extrmiste...


1. Tu y vois du mpris ? Tu as raison, comme envers tous les extrmistes obtus. Mais mme si a te drange, ce n'est que vraiment que pour une partie de la communaut, pas pour son ensemble.
2. Certainement pas de modification. Il suffit juste de savoir lire (trop compliqu ?).

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Je veux dire par l qu'avec l'acquisition de GitHub par MS on est vraiment proche d'une concentration des outils, services et donnes absolument hallucinante. Je ne sais pas ce que a peut donner, mais gnralement la concentration et la position dominante c'est bon seulement pour les actionnaires et l'tat policier (et les USA sur ce registre merci).


Je pense (j'espre surtout) que ta conclusion est un peu exagre. Aprs tout, ce rachat est une suite logique  la croissance de Micorsoft. Ce n'est pas une bonne nouvelle pour les raisons que tu cites, mais il y a bien un moment o ils devaient franchir ce cap.

----------


## GordonFreeman

> 1. Tu y vois du mpris ? Tu as raison, comme envers tous les extrmistes obtus. Mais mme si a te drange, ce n'est que vraiment que pour une partie de la communaut, pas pour son ensemble.
> 2. Certainement pas de modification. Il suffit juste de savoir lire (trop compliqu ?).


Franchement j'ai t extrmiste dans mon messages ?




> Alors, pour la Xme (le commentaire de GordonFreeman m'ayant bien saoul), je m'explique.
> 1. Je n'ai rien contre le libre ou l'open source (bien au contraire), et n'ai rien crit de tel.
> 2. Ceux que j'ai critiqu sont les extrmistes, pas les autres.
> 
> Arrtez de me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dis. Merci.


Hooo, si tu savais  quel point j'en dsol  ::ptdr:: 
J'ai bien vu ta pseudo rponse mais comme crit plus haut, bref...

Franchement, si t'as pas envie de dbattre de manire constructive et respectueuse on ne te retiens pas.
Faut grandir un peu et savoir accepter qu'on est pas tous du mme avis dans ce monde et que les gens qui exprime leurs avis (qui apparemment ne te convient pas vu qu'on attaque M$) on le droit de le faire sans se faire agresser.

Sur ce, adieu!

----------


## Bono_BX

Pour faire court, je vais me rpter sur une seule phrase (le reste tant sans intrt) :



> Faut grandir un peu et savoir accepter qu'on est pas tous du mme avis dans ce monde et que les gens qui exprime leurs avis (qui apparemment ne te convient pas vu qu'on attaque M$)


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai cris. C'est mme l'inverse : j'ai critiqu ceux qui refusent que l'on puisse avoir un point de vue divergeant ; sans doute trop tt, alors qu'il n'y avait pas encore de post dans ce sens, je veux bien le reconnatre.

Aprs, oui, a me saoule que l'on me prte des propos que je n'ai pas. J'ai sans doute t bte sur mon premier post, mais ceux auxquels j'ai rpondu n'ont gure t plus futs.

----------


## goldbergg

> On doit vous rappeler que M$ c'est l'entreprise qui crachait (et le mot est faible) sur tout ce qui tait open source ou libre ?


Et on doit te rappeler que M$ a depuis changer de dirigeants et de vision?
Aujourd'hui M$ sont non seulement membre Platinum de la fondation Linux, mais ils ont contribuer a bon nombre de gros projet open-source (surtout pour tous se qui est WEB).
Ils ont mme t jusqu' _"porter"_ des distribution Linux pour les utiliser dans Windows.
Donc certes il y a des intrt derrire (sa reste une entreprise), mais ils n'ont plus rien a voir a avec le Microsoft des annes 90/2000





> Quand toute l'entreprise fonctionne contre l'open source, sans mme parler des propos nausabonds de ce cher Bill Gates, c'est cracher sur l'open source/libre et ce n'est pas prter cela  une personne mais bien  l'entit. C'est bien si tu n'as jamais eu  t'en plaindre, en attendant on sait comment ils en sont arrivs l et ce monopole est une immondice.


Bill Gates ? on a remont le temps? l'poque de Bill Gates est fini depuis longtemps...
Et je vois pas comment _"toute l'entreprise fonctionne contre l'open source"_ toute en faisant dans l'open source ?
Tiens, ils ont mme un site dedier https://opensource.microsoft.com





> O est-ce que j'ai parl de logiciel libre ou d'opensource ? C'est toi qui tape ta crise. Je parle du croisement de diffrentes base de donnes et de ce que a peut donner. Imaginez un monde o une entreprise possderait :
> 
> - l'acteur majeur hbergeant les profils techniques de l'IT (LinkedIn)
> - l'acteur majeur hbergeant les codes sources (GitHub)
> - l'acteur majeur hbergeant la connaissance et les questions des profils IT (Stackoverflow)
> - l'acteur majeur hbergeant les livrables gnrs par les code sources (npm inc ?)
> - un acteur majeur sur le march de PaaS (Azure)
> 
> Il se trouve que un des fondateurs de Stackoverflow est un ancien de MS et que MS utilise abondamment npm et a largement investi dans l'cosystme JavaScript. Or npm inc c'est une PME d'une quarantaine de personnes. Si a les chante et qu'ils y mettent le prix pourquoi pas ?
> ...


En faite je vois pas vraiment ou est le problme, aucune des entit que tu cite n'as de monopole et ont toutes des alternatives.
Et surtout, on peut mener une vie paisible de dveloppeur sans avoir a utiliser une seul de ces entit. (en se qui me concerne je n'utilise ni LinkedIn, ni GitHub et encore moins npm et pourtant je fais beaucoup de dev WEB (ASP.net/VueJS)




> Je veux dire par l qu'avec l'acquisition de GitHub par MS on est vraiment proche d'une concentration des outils, services et donnes absolument hallucinante.


Le faites que M$ deviennent proprio de GitHub ne va pas faire de M$ les propritaires des nombreux projet hberg chez eux...
Donc avec ou sans GitHub M$ restera le mme acteurs qui propose finalement dj "une concentration des outils, services et donnes absolument hallucinante"

----------


## xarkam

Perso faut tre raliste. En 2018 les arguments des libristes sont:
1. Bill Gates
2. Balmer
2. windows xp/vista.

En sommes, ils sont rests  une poque prhistorique car tu ne sais tenir un dbat pos et argument sans en arriv  ces 3 argumentaires.

Alors en 2018 microsoft a de nouveaux dirigeant avec une autre philosophie ainsi qu'une gnration de dev qui aime le libre mais sous prtexte qu'avant l'entreprise luttait contre le libre, elle ne saurait avoir de bonnes intentions ?
#Bullshit.

C'est pareil que ceux qui font leur vierge effarouche par ce que "ho mon dieu, Ms va avoir accs  mes dpt privs". Du coup on fait l'exode sur Gitlab mais rien ne dit non plus que dans l'avenir, gitlab ne soit rachet par un gafam.

Il y a framasoft qui propose un serveur de dpot: framagit

Mais bien sur la visibilit n'est pas la mme que github.
Au moins vos dpot seront en europe.

Et qui sait, ptet que github tant chez ms maintenant (7.5Billions), il rendrons le code source de github publique  ::):

----------


## nirgal76

> Rappelles-nous  quel moment la "communaut du libre"  vendu par pure cupidit des outils pour espionner et traquer les opposants dans des dictatures ?


Ben aprs, je pense qu'il parle de l'envie de certains extrmiste du libre (mais bon, j'ose esprer que c'est marginal) de vouloir imposer le libre. Et donc priver les gens de la libert de le choisir (ou non). Y'a l une dichotomie.
Bon, pour le rachat, ne connaissant pas leurs intentions, j'attends de voir, je ne me livrerais pas  un procs d'intention.

nb: (et par piti, arrtez les "M$", a fait vraiment neuneu et dmeur)

----------


## GordonFreeman

> Pour faire court, je vais me rpter sur une seule phrase (le reste tant sans intrt) :
> 
> Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai cris. C'est mme l'inverse : j'ai critiqu ceux qui refusent que l'on puisse avoir un point de vue divergeant ; *sans doute trop tt, alors qu'il n'y avait pas encore de post dans ce sens, je veux bien le reconnatre*.


Merci, la tu fais plaisir! Effectivement je pense que tu t'est un peu enflamm prmaturment sur ce coup l  :;): 

Je sais que parfois on s'enflamme, quand on s'enflamme c'est qu'on aime voir est passionn de qqch. Et la passion c'est ce qui nous fait (parfois) tenir le coup dans notre boulot...

[TrollOn]
Moi c'est le Java, pour moi (enfin non, c'est la ralit) c'est le meilleur langage du monde et loin devant, et je n'aime pas qu'on le critique  ::furieux::   ::ptdr:: 
[TrollOff]

Tu sais, a me fait rire parce que je suis le 1er  m'enflammer au boulot (la passion)  ::ptdr::  mais je suis aussi le premier  avouer que je dlire ou ai tord (ce qui ne m'arrive jamais bien videmment)  ::oops::   :;): 

Sur ce, une bonne journe!

----------


## Invit

> Et on doit te rappeler que M$ a depuis changer de dirigeants et de vision?
> Aujourd'hui M$ sont non seulement membre Platinum de la fondation Linux, mais ils ont contribuer a bon nombre de gros projet open-source (surtout pour tous se qui est WEB).
> Ils ont mme t jusqu' _"porter"_ des distribution Linux pour les utiliser dans Windows.
> Donc certes il y a des intrt derrire (sa reste une entreprise), mais ils n'ont plus rien a voir a avec le Microsoft des annes 90/2000
> 
> Bill Gates ? on a remont le temps? l'poque de Bill Gates est fini depuis longtemps...
> Et je vois pas comment _"toute l'entreprise fonctionne contre l'open source"_ toute en faisant dans l'open source ?
> Tiens, ils ont mme un site dedier https://opensource.microsoft.com


Vous ne comprenez vraiment que ce que vous voulez. Tu penses sincrement qu'il n'y a aucun but derrire toutes ces actions ? Tu penses vraiment que le fait de promouvoir Linux DANS Windows est anodin ? Mettre les fonctions principales de Linux et mme des distributions compltes  partir de Windows c'est conforter leur monopole mais tu peux continuer  croire que c'est uniquement pour aider la communaut open source.

C'est exactement ce que j'ai crit, tu veux bien prendre les propos tels que je les mets ? Ils ont fait en sorte de dnigrer l'open source en alliant toutes les choses possibles pour faire en sorte de le couler  l'poque et aujourd'hui, maintenant que l'open source "montre son potentiel sur le march", M$ s'y intresse et investi dedans, a fait un peu gros pour ne pas se mfier. 

Je sais dj tout ce qu'ils ont pu faire pour l'open source, comme toutes les grosses entreprises mais je sais surtout ce qu'ils ont fait contre l'open source et tu as beau vouloir les pardonner gentiment, ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde.

----------


## redcurve

> Et on doit te rappeler que M$ a depuis changer de dirigeants et de vision?
> Aujourd'hui M$ sont non seulement membre Platinum de la fondation Linux, mais ils ont contribuer a bon nombre de gros projet open-source (surtout pour tous se qui est WEB).
> Ils ont mme t jusqu' _"porter"_ des distribution Linux pour les utiliser dans Windows.
> Donc certes il y a des intrt derrire (sa reste une entreprise), mais ils n'ont plus rien a voir a avec le Microsoft des annes 90/2000
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Gates ? on a remont le temps? l'poque de Bill Gates est fini depuis longtemps...
> Et je vois pas comment _"toute l'entreprise fonctionne contre l'open source"_ toute en faisant dans l'open source ?
> ...


Cherche pas dans 10 ans ils penseront avoir inventer le feu les mecs. Pour npm je te comprend, on est arriv  un tel niveau de what's the fuck dans le dev web

----------


## hotcryx

> C'est claire Xamarin a fini au trou


Comme la plupart de leurs technos.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ils ont fait en sorte de dnigrer l'open source en alliant toutes les choses possibles pour faire en sorte de le couler  l'poque et aujourd'hui, maintenant que l'open source "montre son potentiel sur le march", M$ s'y intresse et investi dedans


Comme on dit : "Il n'y a que les imbciles qui ne changent pas d'avis".
Mais, je suppose que tu es du genre  camper sur tes opinions...  :;):

----------


## onilink_

> Perso faut tre raliste. En 2018 les arguments des libristes sont:
> 1. Bill Gates
> 2. Balmer
> 2. windows xp/vista.
> 
> En sommes, ils sont rests  une poque prhistorique car tu ne sais tenir un dbat pos et argument sans en arriv  ces 3 argumentaires.
> 
> Alors en 2018 microsoft a de nouveaux dirigeant avec une autre philosophie ainsi qu'une gnration de dev qui aime le libre mais sous prtexte qu'avant l'entreprise luttait contre le libre, elle ne saurait avoir de bonnes intentions ?
> #Bullshit.


Nouvelle philosophie: se faire toujours plus de fric.

Et "libristes", foutre dans la mme catgorie tous les gens que tu ne connais pas sous une tiquette de vieux fous barbus qui aiment pas microsoft, juste parce qu'ils veulent utiliser des outils libres, et pensent un peu plus loin, je trouve a tellement moche comme expression.
Je comprend pas ce dlire a vouloir dfendre des multinationales d'ailleurs. Elles en ont rien a faire de ton bonheur personnel ou de ton bien tre, de ton futur, de ta personne.

En attendant c'est toujours autant la galre de trouver un ordi qui n'est pas li  un windows (que tu payes).
En attendant on a aucune preuve que le "microsoft aime linux" et tous ces trucs qui me donnent la gerbe ne sont pas juste de beaux plans marketing.

Perso tout ce que je vois, c'est du lavage de cerveau qui marche trs bien (et ils le font tous, facebook nous prennent pour des cons depuis le dbut, apple pareil...), tout le monde saute a pied joins dedans.

----------


## ShigruM

tant que c'est pas Oracle qui rachte github moi sa me vas

----------


## hotcryx

> La communaut de libre n'est pas mieux que MS dans ses travers de l'poque, la majorit veut juste priver les autres de choix pour imposer le leur


Regarde des vidos comment Linux 1.0 a t cr. 

Linus Torvalds a eu un coup de gnie.

A l'poque, internet tait  ses dbuts, il vivait en Finlande, juste des BBS, des modems peu puissants et des FTP  travers le monde.

Regarde ce qu'est devenu ce projet. 
Plein de boites ont t crs comme RedHat, Ubuntu.

----------


## hotcryx

> tant que c'est pas Oracle qui rachte github moi sa me vas


Il y a des alternatives  Github, mis en place depuis longtemps, fort heureusement.

Github est n aprs l'histoire Sourceforge.

https://softwareengineering.stackexc...google_rich_qa


EDIT: *c'est officiel, Microsoft a achet Github.*
https://news.microsoft.com/2018/06/0...r-7-5-billion/

----------


## goldbergg

> Vous ne comprenez vraiment que ce que vous voulez. Tu penses sincrement qu'il n'y a aucun but derrire toutes ces actions ? Tu penses vraiment que le fait de promouvoir Linux DANS Windows est anodin ? Mettre les fonctions principales de Linux et mme des distributions compltes  partir de Windows c'est conforter leur monopole mais tu peux continuer  croire que c'est uniquement pour aider la communaut open source.
> 
> C'est exactement ce que j'ai crit, tu veux bien prendre les propos tels que je les mets ? Ils ont fait en sorte de dnigrer l'open source en alliant toutes les choses possibles pour faire en sorte de le couler  l'poque et aujourd'hui, maintenant que l'open source "montre son potentiel sur le march", M$ s'y intresse et investi dedans, a fait un peu gros pour ne pas se mfier. 
> 
> Je sais dj tout ce qu'ils ont pu faire pour l'open source, comme toutes les grosses entreprises mais je sais surtout ce qu'ils ont fait contre l'open source et tu as beau vouloir les pardonner gentiment, ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde.


En faites c'est juste a le problme, ils cherche a faire du profits? c'est pas un secret, tous le monde le sait et au final je ne vois pas se que sa fout?
C'est une entreprise, c'est son but de faire du profits.
Mais en attendant sa ne profite pas qu'a eu, vue que leurs investissement dans l'open source profite a tous le monde (pour peux qu'on soit intress par ce qu'ils proposent bien sur) et sans pour autant tre dpendant de leurs produit payant.

----------


## onilink_

> En faites c'est juste a le problme, ils cherche a faire du profits? c'est pas un secret, tous le monde le sait et au final je ne vois pas se que sa fout?
> C'est une entreprise, c'est son but de faire du profits.
> Mais en attendant sa ne profite pas qu'a eu, vue que leurs investissement dans l'open source profite a tous le monde (pour peux qu'on soit intress par ce qu'ils proposent bien sur) et sans pour autant tre dpendant de leurs produit payant.


Ben le soucis c'est que quand tu veux faire beaucoup de profit, tu as tendances a vite bouffer les autres.
Et a c'est un problme, car outre les coups bas que tu peux faire (et microsoft sont experts dans le domaine), la centralisation et le manque de concurrence, a nuit tout simplement a tout le monde.

Ils ont peut tre apport a la communaut de l'open source (et j'ai envie de dire, comme presque tout le monde de nos jours, donc a n'a rien d'extraordinaire), mais ils ont fait beaucoup de mal aussi.
Et franchement, je suis pas sur que quand tu fais la somme a la fin, on soit dans le positif.

----------


## hotcryx

> C'est une entreprise, c'est son but de faire du profits.


Clair, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ils ont dpens autant d'argents alors qu'ils auraient p crer Gitbub sur leurs serveurs. 
Le code est libre!

Peut-tre "L'image", avoir un "gros porte-feuilles" de services, faire monter leurs actions...

----------


## onilink_

> Clair, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ils ont dpens autant d'argents alors qu'ils auraient p crer Gitbub sur leurs serveurs. 
> Le code est libre!
> 
> Peut-tre "L'image", avoir un "gros porte-feuilles" de services, faire monter leurs actions...


L'image.
C'est pareil pour minecraft, ils auraient pu refaire le jeu en mieux, avec des technos plus optimises et assez rapidement, mais le plus important c'est le nom, la communaut, la marque.

----------


## esperanto

J'ai toujours t assez rticent  utiliser GitHub parce que je redoutais quelque chose de ce genre.
Mais quand un projet est sur GitHub et qu'on veut y contribuer, alors pas le choix puisqu'ils ne prennent pas de pull requests sur des dpts qui ne sont pas hbergs chez eux.
Alors pas de dpt perso, mais bien oblig d'avoir un compte.




> Barrez-vous chez gitlab et arrtez d'en faire tout un fromage.


Je dirais plutt : dpchons-nous de le faire, car si migrer toutes ses donnes vers gitLab ne semble pas trs compliqu, rien ne prouve que supprimer le compte GitHub restera longtemps facile. Quand on cherche "quitter facebook" sur son moteur de recherche et qu'on voit la complexit des procdures dcrites pour pouvoir tout liminer - si tant est que ce soit possible - il y a de quoi tre inquiet  moyen terme.




> Et si t'as tellement peur qu'on te vol ton code, rgle n1: *tu ne le place pas sur un service extrieur ton code*
> Rgle n2: voir la rgle n1.


Tout dpend de ce que tu entends par service extrieur.
Quand je fais du libre, je prfre l'hberger moi-mme sur un VPS, mme si c'est plus cher que de le faire sur GitHub ou autre. Logiciel libre != domaine public.
Mais quand je contribue  un projet libre existant, alors je n'ai pas trop le choix.




> Et alors a te posais pas de question pendant 5 ans et l ay on a touch  ton jouet tu chipotes comme un mioche de 3 ans. Si t'en a tellement quelques chose  secouer du libre  la base tu faisais quoi sur gitHub du coup ?


Quand tu cres un compte GitHub tu acceptes implicitement des conditions gnrales d'utilisation. Par contre tu ne t'engages pas implicitement  accepter toutes les modifications avec effet rtro-actif sur le code dj dpos.
Avec facebook, apparamment si. 
Avec GitHub chez Microsoft, allez savoir...




> Le plus drle ce sont les mecs en mode microsoft pourra avoir accs  notre code, alors que le code en question est open source et donc publique


Sauf que maintenant qu'ils auront la main sur les serveurs, rien ne les empchera de modifier le code (ne serait-ce que les premires lignes de chaque fichier avec les crdits) pour choisir la licence qu'ils veulent...
Bien sr tu me diras que Git garde l'historique... mais quand tu as accs intgral  un dpt, la fonction rebase permet de nettoyer un par un tous les commits pour enlever ce qui drange...




> Au lieu de chercher le loup, pourquoi pas plutt chercher l'intrt commercial? 
> 
> => Intgrer des outils MS  GitHub : utilisation d'outil MS. L'utilisation d'un outil peut mener  l'utilisation d'un deuxime, etc. Mme logique qu'Office365, au dbut, tu prends pour la suite Office et puis aprs tu te dis que t'as un OneDrive dispo, etc. Et une fois que tu utilise 5 outils d'une mme suite, c'est beaucoup plus difficile de changer parce que tu dois pas trouver 1 outil pour en remplacer 1, tu dois en trouver 5.


Techniquement (mais pas commercialement, certes) l'inverse est plus logique : intgrer GitHub aux outils Microsoft comme Visual Studio. Et pas besoin d'acheter la plateforme pour a.




> => Bonne communication, pour retirer leur image de "mchant". Et clairement, si on regarde les actions des dernires annes (notamment sur le gestion de la donne), je prfre mettre mes billes chez MS que chez Facebook/Google/Apple.


Et moi je prfre les mettre dans une PME europenne plutt que dans une grosse bote ricaine. Microsoft n'est pas ou plus le seul GAFAM.




> Clair, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ils ont dpens autant d'argents alors qu'ils auraient p crer Gitbub sur leurs serveurs.


Parce qu'en faisant a ils se retrouvent avec un gros concurrent considr comme la rfrence. Et le but de Microsoft n'a jamais t de faire mieux que les autres, mais bien d'tre seul au monde.

----------


## goldbergg

> Clair, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ils ont dpens autant d'argents alors qu'ils auraient p crer Gitbub sur leurs serveurs. 
> Le code est libre!
> 
> Peut-tre "L'image", avoir un "gros porte-feuilles" de services, faire monter leurs actions...


Sa me parait videment que c'est pour le nom, "Gitbub" est trs populaire, c'est limite impossible de vouloir sortir un nouveaux produit similaire et d'esprer pouvoir rivaliser.

C'est la mme chose pour Facebook, Google Search, etc...




> Sauf que maintenant qu'ils auront la main sur les serveurs, rien ne les empchera de modifier le code (ne serait-ce que les premires lignes de chaque fichier avec les crdits) pour choisir la licence qu'ils veulent...
> Bien sr tu me diras que Git garde l'historique... mais quand tu as accs intgral  un dpt, la fonction rebase permet de nettoyer un par un tous les commits pour enlever ce qui drange...


Tu crois vraiment qu'ils vont claquer plusieurs milliard et se tirer une balle dans le pied de la sorte?
Au moindre petit caractre qui aura t modifier autrement que par le commit d'un contributeur, le site signera sont arrt de mort.
Dans cette logique, ils pourrait aussi modifier tous les sites hberg sur azure pour qu'ils affiche le logo Microsoft sur leurs page d'accueil.
IL faut arrter avec ce dlire de dictature...

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*C'est officiel ! Microsoft dbourse 7,5 milliards $ pour s'offrir GitHub*
*le gant de Redmond se montre plus gnreux que ce qu'annonaient les rumeurs*

Voil, la rumeur n'aura t que de courte dure. Microsoft vient de mettre 7,5 milliards de dollars sur la table pour s'offrir la plateforme web d'hbergement et de gestion de dveloppement de logiciels GitHub. Et cela serait le rsultat de plusieurs annes de ngociation.

Quand on y regarde de plus prs, on peut percevoir des signes montrant que Microsoft nourrissait ce projet depuis longtemps. En mars 2017, Microsoft a annonc son intention de fermer CodePlex, son service en ligne d'hbergement de projets open source, ce qui a t fait au mois de dcembre de la mme anne. Cette dcision tait logique dans la mesure o GitHub faisait dj la loi. Avec louverture croissante du gant du logiciel au monde open source, Microsoft a lui-mme commenc  hberger plusieurs de ses principaux projets open source sur GitHub,  savoir Visual Studio Code, TypeScript, .NET et bien plus. Cela lui a d'ailleurs permis, en 2016, de devenir lorganisation qui attire le plus de contributeurs sur GitHub, soit plus de 16 000 contributeurs open source, devant Facebook et Docker.

Il faut galement prciser que Microsoft a travaill avec GitHub en ce moment pour migrer les projets CodePlex vers la clbre plateforme d'hbergement de codes source. Mais ce n'tait pas la dernire collaboration entre les deux entreprises. Aprs que l'quipe Windows a migr vers Git, le logiciel de gestion de versions utilis par GitHub, les deux entreprises ont encore travaill ensemble pour porter GVFS (Git Virtual File System) sur macOS et Linux, histoire peut-tre pour Microsoft de dire  GitHub qu'ils ont des choses en commun et que le courant pourrait bien passer...

Bref, aujourd'hui on peut mieux comprendre ce rapprochement progressif entre Microsoft et GitHub. La valeur de la transaction annonce montre galement l'importance que pourrait avoir GitHub dans la stratgie de Microsoft. Le gant du logiciel s'est en effet montr plus gnreux que ce qu'annonaient les rumeurs.

GitHub tait valu  2 milliards de dollars en 2015, et ce grce  un financement de 250 millions de dollars gr par Sequoia Capital. Bien sr, le site a pris de la valeur avec une bonne sant financire. Les personnes proches du dossier estimaient donc que le prix de la transaction pourrait atteindre la somme de 5 milliards de dollars ou plus, mais en se demandant si Microsoft serait prt  payer un tel montant. La rponse  cette question est maintenant connue : Microsoft va acqurir GitHub pour 7,5 milliards de dollars en actions Microsoft.


Dans un communiqu, Microsoft met en avant trois avantages qui pourraient dcouler de cette opration, pour la socit elle-mme, pour GitHub et pour les dveloppeurs :  Ensemble, les deux socits permettront aux dveloppeurs de faire plus  chaque tape du cycle de vie du dveloppement , explique Microsoft. Cet accord permettra aussi  d'acclrer l'utilisation de GitHub en entreprise et d'apporter les outils et services de dveloppement de Microsoft  de nouveaux publics. 

 Microsoft est une socit de premier plan, et en s'associant  GitHub, nous renforons notre engagement envers la libert, l'ouverture et l'innovation des dveloppeurs , a dclar Satya Nadella, PDG de Microsoft.  Nous reconnaissons la responsabilit que nous endossons vis--vis de la communaut avec cet accord et ferons de notre mieux pour permettre  chaque dveloppeur de construire, d'innover et de rsoudre les dfis les plus pressants du monde. 

Cet accord permet galement de rgler la question d'un nouveau PDG pour GitHub. L'ex-PDG et cofondateur de GitHub Chris Wanstrath avait en effet annonc sa dmission en aot 2017, en laissant une place vide pendant des mois puisque la socit n'avait pas encore russi  lui trouver un remplaant. C'est le vice-prsident de Microsoft, Nat Friedman - qui est galement le fondateur de Xamarin et un vtran du logiciel libre - qui va assumer le rle de PDG de GitHub. L'ex-PDG de GitHub, Chris Wanstrath, va quant  lui rejoindre Microsoft en tant que technical fellow, sous la direction du vice-prsident excutif Scott Guthrie, pour travailler sur des initiatives logicielles stratgiques.

Sous rserve des conditions de clture habituelles et de la fin de l'examen rglementaire, l'acquisition de GitHub devrait tre conclue d'ici la fin de l'anne. GitHub va continuer  fonctionner de manire indpendante pour fournir une plateforme ouverte  tous les dveloppeurs de tous les secteurs.  Les dveloppeurs continueront  utiliser les langages de programmation, les outils et les systmes d'exploitation de leur choix pour leurs projets, et pourront toujours dployer leur code sur n'importe quel systme d'exploitation, n'importe quel cloud et n'importe quel appareil , est-il prcis dans le communiqu de presse de Microsoft.

Sources : Annonce Microsoft, Annonce GitHub

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Cet accord ne serait-il pas avantageux pour les dveloppeurs ? Pourquoi ?
 ::fleche::  GitHub tant l'diteur d'Atom et Electron, comment voyez-vous l'avenir de ces outils  ct de Visual Studio Code et les autres produits de Microsoft ?
 ::fleche::  Quelles sont les consquences immdiates de cet accord dans le monde du logiciel ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  GitHub veut dvelopper un nouvel diteur de texte multiplateforme et ultraperformant bas sur Electron, Xray est encore un projet exprimental
 ::fleche::  Microsoft et GitHub collaborent pour porter GVFS sur macOS et Linux, la solution destine  supporter les normes bases de code gagne en maturit
 ::fleche::  Microsoft va fermer son service d'hbergement CodePlex le 15 dcembre 2017, et demande aux dveloppeurs de migrer leurs projets vers GitHub
 ::fleche::  Open source : les projets de Microsoft attirent plus de contributeurs que ceux des autres organisations, d'aprs le rapport annuel de GitHub

----------


## redcurve

> Comme la plupart de leurs technos.


Tu ne sais manifestement mme pas de quoi tu parles

----------


## hotcryx

> tant que c'est pas Oracle qui rachte github moi sa me vas


Tant que c'est pas FB  ::aie::

----------


## hotcryx

> Tu ne sais manifestement mme pas de quoi tu parles


Bien au contraire  ::mouarf:: 

Gitlab est actuellement dans les choux, pff.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Je me demande bien comment va ragir les administrations (principalement franaise) face au fait que ce soit pas Google qui en soit proprio.

A l'poque o je rdigais des rapports de stages, je prenais un certain temps pour ajouter " les couleurs de syntaxes " comme dans l'EDI... Surement que je savais pas m'en servir...

Sinon, Visual Studio Community a un bel avenir devant lui.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Clair, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ils ont dpens autant d'argents alors qu'ils auraient p crer Gitbub sur leurs serveurs. 
> Le code est libre!
> 
> Peut-tre "L'image", avoir un "gros porte-feuilles" de services, faire monter leurs actions...


La marque, le personnel, l'infrastructure dj en place, le portefeuilles de clients, le portefeuilles d'utilisateurs, et j'en passe... Il n'ont pas "simplement" achets un contrleur de code sources...

----------


## oudjira

Une question me venu  la tte,
Pourquoi #Microsoft s'intresse autant sur les plateformes open source ? :p 
#Bill_Gates veut rendre #Microsoft open source ?

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Pourquoi #Microsoft s'intresse autant sur les plateformes open source ? :p 
> #Bill_Gates veut rendre #Microsoft open source ?


Windows Store / Microsoft StoreUnification
Microsoft qui accueil aprs que Linux ai accueilli (avec Wine) ? ( ::weird::  j'attend le oui annonciateur de fin de carrire)
Linux sous Windows a toujours t plus simple et cela ne date pas d'hier...

P.S. : sinon, tu peux chercher sur quoi ont t dvelopp les premiers projets open source et la raison de pourquoi DOS y a eu droit tout comme Unix, Linux, Windows, MacOS et j'en passe.

----------


## xarkam

> Nouvelle philosophie: se faire toujours plus de fric.


Ha ouais donc en gros tu reproche  une entreprise de faire du frics avec de l'opensource.
Je n'ai souvenir dans les gpl qu'il y ai mentionn "interdi de faire du fric"




> Et "libristes", foutre dans la mme catgorie tous les gens que tu ne connais pas sous une tiquette de vieux fous barbus qui aiment pas microsoft, juste parce qu'ils veulent utiliser des outils libres, et pensent un peu plus loin, je trouve a tellement moche comme expression.


Mais clairement. Pourquoi je devrais faire preuve de tolrance, de comprhension avec des personnes qui n'en ont pas avec ceux qui ne sont pas leur avis ?
Alors oui, j'adopte le mme comportement que les libristes ont envers microsoft. Pour moi, ce ne sont que des vieux barbu enrags avec leur fourches et leur torches, impatient de marcher sur microsoft.





> Je comprend pas ce dlire a vouloir dfendre des multinationales d'ailleurs. Elles en ont rien a faire de ton bonheur personnel ou de ton bien tre, de ton futur, de ta personne.


Si les propos tenus ,n'taient pas de mauvaise fois, alors surement qu'il n'y aurait pas autant de personne pour dire "ho les mecs calmez vous, ce n'est plus le ms d'il y a 10-15 ans"
Mais bon, on vois encore dans ce sujet des rponse invoquant Bill Gates, ect... Il faudra srieusement penser un jour  revenir au prsent les mecs.

Pour le libriste extrmiste (et je ne doute pas un instant que tu n'en fasse pas partie), tout est inscrit dans le marbre. Pass, avenir, ect...
Pourtant dbuts des annes 2000, c'tait tellement crit que ms resterait sur ses positions anti logiciels libres.

Mais???? Ho Wait, on est en 2018, ms  un nouveau boss qui est pour plus de libert aux dveloppeurs. 
Merde alors, o sont donc passs tout les bonimenteurs de ces annes l ?????

Mais bon ms  donc fait une multitude de dpots justement sur github pour que personne ne se disent "heyyyy je vais cloner les dpots de ms tient"
C'est pareil, ms  apport bcp  Git pour le ct lfs, mais c'est vrai c'est encore pour que personne n'en profite.

Ms  fait Azur, il a compris que win server c'tait pas trop ca et ont dcid d'offrir le support de vm linux. Raction: les enfoirs, il font du fric sur le dos de ces pov dveloppeurs libriste.

Ensuite ms c'est dit, hey, ca serait cool que tout les dev puissent coder sans trop devoir investir. Du coup, voila vs community te permettant mme de pouvoir vendre des soft raliss avec (jusqu' 1m de benef annuel, aprs faut passer  la version payante). Que des enfoirs. Ils veulent du bien aux dev et aux petits entrepreneurs. 
(c'est vrai, un bon libriste se doit de bosser avec des logiciels libres pas forcment fini mais ils sont libre, alors faut se taire)

Ms  fait vscode pour qu'on puissent profiter d'un diteur multiplatforme et gratuit et opensource. Vraiment, ms ne cherche que notre mal.




> En attendant c'est toujours autant la galre de trouver un ordi qui n'est pas li  un windows (que tu payes).





> En attendant on a aucune preuve que le "microsoft aime linux" et tous ces trucs qui me donnent la gerbe ne sont pas juste de beaux plans marketing.


C'est vrai, tout ce que fait ms, c'est pour tuer linux. Et sinon ca se passe comment en 2006 ? 




> Perso tout ce que je vois, c'est du lavage de cerveau qui marche trs bien (et ils le font tous, facebook nous prennent pour des cons depuis le dbut, apple pareil...), tout le monde saute a pied joins dedans.


Non tout ce que tu vois, c'est quelque chose que tu ne comprend pas. Nuance. Mais c'est pas grave, un jour tu te rveillera et tu comprendra que tu n'est pas plus malin qu'un autre. Et ce jour l t'aura grandi.

Ca te dpasse qu'une entreprise fasse du fric avec de l'opensource. je dirais mme que ca te provoque une raction viscrale.

Mais j'ai vu plus haut que ton avis tait forg alors, question, pourquoi encore participer au dbat ? Tu n'apporte rien de concret finalement en dehors du "hey moi je sais tout mieux que tout le monde, et je vous le dit hein, tous des enfoirs qui font du fric avec un truc qu'on paye mme pas et surtout, ils ne nous veulent que du mal."

Lorsque tu sera devenu grand, tu comprendra que nous sommes dans un mode capitaliste. Et que tout n'est pas blanc ou noir. (comme tu semble si bien le penser)

Personnellement, je paye mes IDE (Jetbrains). Je paye mes solutions de gestion de contenu. 
Je paye donc un support. Ds que j'ai un soucis, j'ai une personne qui est l pour voir avec moi comment le rsoudre. 

Alors que bon, ct logiciel libre, c'est un peu le vide sidral.

Moi, le logiciel libre j'ai donn. Rapporter des bugs et avoir des demandes de confirmation des annes aprs, ou bien encore tre pris pour un teub, j'ai pass l'age.

Alors, oui, moi qui suis bien moins malin que toi, je dfends dans certains cas ces entreprises comme des libriste comme toi qui n'ont que comme argumentaire leur mauvaise fois.

----------


## Aeson

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

----------


## Shepard

> Mais clairement. Pourquoi je devrais faire preuve de tolrance, de comprhension avec des personnes qui n'en ont pas avec ceux qui ne sont pas leur avis ?
> Alors oui, j'adopte le mme comportement que les libristes ont envers microsoft. Pour moi, ce ne sont que des vieux barbu enrags avec leur fourches et leur torches, impatient de marcher sur microsoft.


Mais alors, pourquoi encore participer au dbat ? (cfr ce que tu dis plus bas ...)




> Si les propos tenus ,n'taient pas de mauvaise fois, alors surement qu'il n'y aurait pas autant de personne pour dire "ho les mecs calmez vous, ce n'est plus le ms d'il y a 10-15 ans"


Sauf qu'il y en a encore plus qui disent le contraire ... Mais bon comme tu l'as dis, tu adoptes ce que tu considres comme le comportement des libristes et occultes donc cela ... (?)




> Pour le libriste extrmiste (et je ne doute pas un instant que tu n'en fasse pas partie), tout est inscrit dans le marbre. Pass, avenir, ect...
> Pourtant dbuts des annes 2000, c'tait tellement crit que ms resterait sur ses positions anti logiciels libres.


Ce que je reproche, c'est que a ressemble  une stratgie commerciale ... Microsoft fait les yeux doux aux dveloppeurs, et ds que tout le monde sera habitu  leurs outils, ils seront d'accord avec tout changement stratgique de Microsoft vu qu'ils ne seront productifs qu'avec leurs outils, qui ont une fcheuse tendance  ne suivre aucun standard.




> Mais???? Ho Wait, on est en 2018, ms  un nouveau boss qui est pour plus de libert aux dveloppeurs. 
> Merde alors, o sont donc passs tout les bonimenteurs de ces annes l ?????


(Cfr mon paragraphe au-dessus)




> Mais bon ms  donc fait une multitude de dpots justement sur github pour que personne ne se disent "heyyyy je vais cloner les dpots de ms tient"


Je ne comprends ce que tu veux dire par l ... Oui MS fait de l'opensource, je pense que c'est une bonne ide. Mais je ne vois pas en quoi a montre qu'ils soutiendront l'open source dans la dure.




> C'est pareil, ms  apport bcp  Git pour le ct lfs, mais c'est vrai c'est encore pour que personne n'en profite.
> 
> Ms  fait Azur, il a compris que win server c'tait pas trop ca et ont dcid d'offrir le support de vm linux. Raction: les enfoirs, il font du fric sur le dos de ces pov dveloppeurs libriste.


Je suppose que tu ne parles pas de Linux From Scratch, je m'abstiens donc de ragir vu que je ne suis clairement pas apte  en dbattre ... Pour Azur ce n'est certainement pas la majorit des utilisateurs de Linux qui rlent contre le fait qu'ils proposent des VM Linux.




> Ms  fait Azur, il a compris que win server c'tait pas trop ca et ont dcid d'offrir le support de vm linux. Raction: les enfoirs, il font du fric sur le dos de ces pov dveloppeurs libriste.Ensuite ms c'est dit, hey, ca serait cool que tout les dev puissent coder sans trop devoir investir. Du coup, voila vs community te permettant mme de pouvoir vendre des soft raliss avec (jusqu' 1m de benef annuel, aprs faut passer  la version payante). Que des enfoirs. Ils veulent du bien aux dev et aux petits entrepreneurs. 
> (c'est vrai, un bon libriste se doit de bosser avec des logiciels libres pas forcment fini mais ils sont libre, alors faut se taire)


Encore une fois, voir mon paragraphe un peu plus haut sur le fait de prendre un march grce  des offres intressantes. Rien ne dit que a va durer.




> (bla bla bla)





> Personnellement, je paye mes IDE (Jetbrains). Je paye mes solutions de gestion de contenu.


Pareil pour Jetbrains




> Je paye donc un support. Ds que j'ai un soucis, j'ai une personne qui est l pour voir avec moi comment le rsoudre.


Ce n'est pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout l'exprience que j'ai (Certains de mes collgues utilisent Windows/Office au bureau). Dsol je n'ai pas lu la suite de ton post.

----------


## redcurve

> Ha ouais donc en gros tu reproche  une entreprise de faire du frics avec de l'opensource.
> Je n'ai souvenir dans les gpl qu'il y ai mentionn "interdi de faire du fric"
> 
> 
> Mais clairement. Pourquoi je devrais faire preuve de tolrance, de comprhension avec des personnes qui n'en ont pas avec ceux qui ne sont pas leur avis ?
> Alors oui, j'adopte le mme comportement que les libristes ont envers microsoft. Pour moi, ce ne sont que des vieux barbu enrags avec leur fourches et leur torches, impatient de marcher sur microsoft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'espre qu'ils vont proposer un offre comme pour visual stution online avec X repo et 5 dev gratos par projet aprs tu paie au dev et possibilit de coder des extensions custom  ::): . Aprs bon les tars du libre connaissent pas l'offre vst online qui est vraiment pas mal.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Ce que je reproche, c'est que a ressemble  une stratgie commerciale ... Microsoft fait les yeux doux aux dveloppeurs, et ds que tout le monde sera habitu  leurs outils, ils seront d'accord avec tout changement stratgique de Microsoft vu qu'ils ne seront productifs qu'avec leurs outils, qui ont une fcheuse tendance  ne suivre aucun standard.


C'est indniable que depuis qu'un projet Visual Studio  pu tre port vers un autre EDI compatible mais pas obligatoirement Microsoft que la sduction a commencer. Pas de la persuasion, mais une mise en vidence de l'interoprabilit.

----------


## goldbergg

> Ce que je reproche, c'est que a ressemble  une stratgie commerciale ...


C'est une stratgie commerciale.

C'est un secret pour personne, Microsoft propose normment de produit gratuitement (soit directement comme par exemple VS Code, VS Community, TFS, etc... ou sois via des programmes comme MSDN AA, BizSpark, etc...) affin que les gens s'habitue a leurs cosystme et faire en sorte que le jours ou il y a une dcision financire a prendre pour utiliser tels ou tels techno couteuse sur un projet on choisisse Microsoft plutt qu'un concurrent (qui ncessitera de migrer vers un autre cosystme).

Mais tous cela concerne principalement les entreprises pour des choix qui de toute faon, Microsoft ou pas, Open-Soure ou non, seront gnralement extrmement couteux et hors de port du particulier. 

Et justement pour le particulier (ainsi que les petite entreprise), l'offre gratuite est gnralement largement suffisante pour pouvoir s'en contenter.




> Microsoft fait les yeux doux aux dveloppeurs, et ds que tout le monde sera habitu  leurs outils, ils seront d'accord avec tout changement stratgique de Microsoft vu qu'ils ne seront productifs qu'avec leurs outils, qui ont une fcheuse tendance  ne suivre aucun standard.


Tous cela reste de la pure supposition sans fondement.
Depuis le temps que Microsoft fait les yeux doux au dveloppeur (c'tait dj le cas en 2011, voir mme bien avant) rien de se que tu avance ne c'est produit et il n'y a aucun signe que sa se produira.

Et a ma connaissance, Microsoft ne propose aucun produit qui n'est pas dalternative et tant qu'il y aura le choix d'une alternative, aucun risque que Microsoft se transforme en mchant dictateur.




> qui ont une fcheuse tendance  ne suivre aucun standard.


C'est pas bientt fini d'utiliser comme argumentaire des chose qui ne sont plus d'actualit?

----------


## onilink_

@xarkam
C'est marrant ta raction au quart de tour, totalement  ct de la plaque. Je ne suis pas libriste, je ne participe a aucun projet libre ni mme open source, tout ce que je fais ou presque est ferm, et je ne suis pas fan des licences GPL like.
Mais je n'aime pas microsoft, car je n'aime pas les monopoles, je n'aime pas les GAFAM, et je n'aime pas ta faon d'insulter des communauts juste parce que pour toi, on a pas le droit de toucher aux saintes entreprises comme microsoft ou remettre quoi que ce soit en question parce qu'on a un minimum de sens critique.

Oui on est dans un monde capitaliste et oui, se faire du fric c'est la base, et je ne reproche pas du tout a microsoft de se faire de l'argent sur de l'opensource ou du libre (on le fait tous, indirectement, ds qu'on utilise la moindre bibliothque), ce que je reproche c'est les moyens employs.
Comme les GAFAM, ils font une optimisation fiscale dmente, ils phagocytent tout ce qui pourrait leur faire de l'ombre, et ils font du bourrage de crane intensif (qui fonctionne trs bien vu ta raction) tout en collectant massivement des donnes (comme toutes les GAFAM).

Bref, j'en ai rien a faire que microsoft fasse/aime ou non de l'open source, du libre, tout ce que tu veux.
Ce que j'aime pas, c'est la faon dont ils bouffent tout.

Si y avait pas apple (que je n'aime pas non plus, mais c'est une bonne chose qu'ils existent) et des OS libres pour faire un peu de concurrence, si y avait pas valve et steam OS pour relancer un peu le gaming cross platform, j'ose pas imaginer dans quel monde on vivrait.
Mais bon, les gens enferms dans l'cosystme microsoft n'ont pas l'air de comprendre qu'il existe d'autres choses, et que tout le monde n'a pas forcement envie de rester cloisonn (que ce soit pour des raisons pertinentes ou non, on est libre non?).

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> C'est une stratgie commerciale.


Si Microsoft parle de statue d'auto entrepreneur pour du Git car au final c'est comme tre " diteur de jeux vido " alors oui, ils auront gagn quelque chose de sympa. Enfin, j'en sais rien. A vous et aux utilisateurx de GitHub d'en juger... Les gouvernements devraient aider...

----------


## codec_abc

Certains peuvent l'avoir oubli mais le but de Github c'est aussi de faire de l'argent (comme toute entreprise au monde pas compltement dbile). Donc au final, on a une entreprise qui souhaite faire de l'argent qui rachte une entreprise qui veut faire de l'argent. Dingue!

Pour moi il n'y a pas grand chose  craindre du rachat. S'il y a bien quelque chose que l'on ne peut pas reprocher  Microsoft c'est le support de ses produits qui touchent beaucoup de gens (la rtro-comp de Windows est quand mme impressionnante). De plus, ils ont bien compris les dgts subit par l'image qu'ils avaient il y a quelque annes (et qu'ils ont encore pour certaines personnes vu les messages dans le topic) donc il serait surprenant qu'ils verrouillent Github ou change drastiquement son modle conomique.

----------


## air-dex

Si Microsoft n'avait voulu qu'enrichir son offre pour les devs alors ils auraient rachet GitLab qui est  mon avis plus complet que GitHub tout en tant moins cher. Mais contrairement  GitLab, GitHub c'est aussi un service utilis par des millions d'informaticiens doubl d'une immense bibliothque. Le rachat s'effectue  hauteur de 300$/informaticien utilisateur, non ? C'est beaucoup. En achetant GitHub, Microsoft met surtout la main sur un norme portefeuille d'utilisateurs avec les donnes qui vont avec, en plus de mettre la main sur une norme bibliothque de code. M'est avis que c'est surtout a que MS a voulu acqurir et a acquis aujourd'hui.

Le but pour MS est dsormais de conserver ces utilisateurs si chrement acquis. Ils n'ont donc aucun intrt  dmanteler GitHub. Les vierges effarouches du FOSS sont minoritaires et feront le bonheur d'un autre service sur lequel elles fermeront les yeux sur ses parties propritaires. Elles n'auront pas d'impact sur le rachat.

L'une des rares victimes  court ou moyen terme devrait tre Atom. Il fait dsormais doublon avec Visual Studio Code et Microsoft n'a aucune raison de continuer  le maintenir. Si vous utilisez Atom c'est le moment de penser  changer d'outil. Bon c'tait dj le cas avant le rachat  ::aie:: , mais l c'est encore plus d'actualit. "_On regrettera  jamais les performances et la rapidit d'Atom_" Personne, jamais.  ::mouarf::

----------


## koyosama

> Certains peuvent l'avoir oubli mais le but de Github c'est aussi de faire de l'argent (comme toute entreprise au monde pas compltement dbile). Donc au final, on a une entreprise qui souhaite faire de l'argent qui rachte une entreprise qui veut faire de l'argent. Dingue!


Oui mais il tait neutre. C'est tout un symbole, le message est clair, adieu les startups. Maintenant on vous rachte tous. a donne mme envie de faire une startup. Sans github, il y aura jamais eu Visual Studio code car c'est bas sur Electron. Le but de la concurrence, c'est de faire de l'innovation et tre challenger. Franchement j'tais meme content que github se faisait de l'argent. Demain c'est quoi la Silion Valley devient une ville indsutrielle.

----------


## koyosama

a veut dire demain il faudra se crer un compte live pour live pour aller sur github  ::ptdr:: 

Et pareil pour stack overflow, on va reli un compte livecode pltot qu'un compte. Donc en gros ils vont avoir accs  tous nos services tiers qu'on a reli  github pour mettre sur plus de dveloppeur. En plus je viens de voir le WWDC 2018, on sent qu'Apple est en manque de dveloppeur pour sortir un pub pareil.

----------


## redcurve

> Mais alors, pourquoi encore participer au dbat ? (cfr ce que tu dis plus bas ...)
> 
> 
> 
> Sauf qu'il y en a encore plus qui disent le contraire ... Mais bon comme tu l'as dis, tu adoptes ce que tu considres comme le comportement des libristes et occultes donc cela ... (?)
> 
> 
> 
> Ce que je reproche, c'est que a ressemble  une stratgie commerciale ... Microsoft fait les yeux doux aux dveloppeurs, et ds que tout le monde sera habitu  leurs outils, ils seront d'accord avec tout changement stratgique de Microsoft vu qu'ils ne seront productifs qu'avec leurs outils, qui ont une fcheuse tendance  ne suivre aucun standard.
> ...


Standard de ? Si je veux faire un truc qui correspond a aucun standard j'le fais en java pour commencer  ::aie::  . Et puis vu le nombre de standard moisie ... rien que l'instrumentation WMI qui est une implmentation stricte de WBEM n'est que du bonheur  cot de a tu as le bordel pourave de base sous linux, entre les deux le choix est rapidement fait va pour WBEM.

Il y aussi les standard de format bureautique comme oasis qui est tellement mal document qu'aucun soft ne le supporte vraiment compltement mme pas libreoffice. A cot de a sur as OXML stricte qui est document correctement, qui dfinit une abstraction du format OPC qui le rend volutif.

Il y a d'autres trucs bien gniaux comme l'exposition des apis de systme via mta donnes <3 <3 <3 <3 .




> Windows Store / Microsoft StoreUnification
> Microsoft qui accueil aprs que Linux ai accueilli (avec Wine) ? ( j'attend le oui annonciateur de fin de carrire)
> Linux sous Windows a toujours t plus simple et cela ne date pas d'hier...
> 
> P.S. : sinon, tu peux chercher sur quoi ont t dvelopp les premiers projets open source et la raison de pourquoi DOS y a eu droit tout comme Unix, Linux, Windows, MacOS et j'en passe.


La diffrence est de wine est de l'mulation, linux sous windows est un library OS, bref une PAL ce que nous avons l est la premire utilisation de drawbridge. A terme Win32 lui mme ne sera qu'une PAL.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/rese...ct/drawbridge/




> a veut dire demain il faudra se crer un compte live pour live pour aller sur github 
> 
> Et pareil pour stack overflow, on va reli un compte livecode pltot qu'un compte. Donc en gros ils vont avoir accs  tous nos services tiers qu'on a reli  github pour mettre sur plus de dveloppeur. En plus je viens de voir le WWDC 2018, on sent qu'Apple est en manque de dveloppeur pour sortir un pub pareil.


a n'existe plus depuis perpte les comptes live, et les comptes microsoft peuvent tre crs avec n'importe quel email.

----------


## GordonFreeman

> Standard de ? Si je veux faire un truc qui correspond a aucun standard j'le fais en java pour commencer  . .


 :8O: 
Heu stp laisse Java en dehors de tes dlires, dj on parle pas de chose qu'on ne connais pas.  ::weird::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Regarde des vidos comment Linux 1.0 a t cr. 
> 
> Linus Torvalds a eu un coup de gnie.
> 
> A l'poque, internet tait  ses dbuts, il vivait en Finlande, juste des BBS, des modems peu puissants et des FTP  travers le monde.
> 
> Regarde ce qu'est devenu ce projet. 
> Plein de boites ont t crs comme RedHat, Ubuntu.


Ben, justement. J'tais dans les premiers  avoir essayer et cru dans Linux. Mais quand je vois ce que c'est devenu, a ne donne vraiment pas envie de continuer... ::aie::

----------


## 4sStylZ

Je trouve que larticle de Korben rsume assez bien la vision stratgique de M$.
tant des excellents contributeurs dOpen source, ils ont achet le plus grand portail de code open source.
Pourtant, malgr les chiffres, Microsoft ne reprsente pas pour moi le monde de lopen source et ses valeurs. Cest subjectif

Aussi jai toujours trouv que ctait trs bien que le fait que Github ne soit pas possd par un GAFA. Je suis donc trs du quil perde cette indpendance.

Personnellement jai 12 repository et je vais les migrer  sur FramaGit en attendant un dpt dcentralis, un simple annuaire des projets Open-source (donc pas Gitlab, ni Github, ni BitBucket) car je ne souhaite tout simplement pas que Microsoft soit le provider de mes repository Git. ( la limite, une IP fixe et un Raspberry me sufit pour a).
videmment mes projets vont perdre leur visibilit mais cest des petits trucs donc rien  cirer.  ::): 

Je napprcie pas les produits de Microsoft, leur choix quand  lvolution des produits (I. E. Skype), je nai pas confiance en eux. Cela aussi me motive.
Je vais aussi agir de la sorte car je ne veux pas favoriser loffre unique, surtout quand elle est dirige par un Gafa, tout comme dans les annes 2000 jutilisais Firefox et non pas IE et que jai rcemment arrt dutiliser Chrome pour Vivaldi.

Jspre que cela ne fait pas trop gogo pour vous  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mograine

> La diffrence est de wine est de l'mulation, linux sous windows est un library OS, bref une PAL ce que nous avons l est la premire utilisation de drawbridge. A terme Win32 lui mme ne sera qu'une PAL.
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/rese...ct/drawbridge/


WINE = Wine Is Not an Emulator

(C'est tout pour moi  ::D: )

----------


## Kajiku

> La diffrence est de wine est de l'mulation, linux sous windows est un library OS, bref une PAL ce que nous avons l est la premire utilisation de drawbridge. A terme Win32 lui mme ne sera qu'une PAL.
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/rese...ct/drawbridge/


Wine Is Not An Emulator.

Grosse culture du libre toi !

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*Le CEO de Microsoft parle de lacquisition de GitHub :*
* pas de changements dans lesprit de la plateforme , promet Nadella*

La rumeur de lacquisition de GitHub par Microsoft sest accompagne dune espce de tremblement de terre dans lunivers de lopen source. Gitlab a vu une dmultiplication du nombre de projets crs sur sa plateforme. Dun coup, le nombre de dpts crs sur lalternative  GitHub sur une base journalire sest multipli par 10 ; la traduction dune certaine mfiance, mais le gant du logiciel, nouveau acqureur du service web dhbergement et de gestion de dveloppement de logiciels le plus couru se veut rassurant.


*Pas de changement dans lesprit de la plateforme*

Cest un fait, les responsables de projet qui ont dcid de migrer vers dautres plateformes dhbergement se posent la question de savoir :  que devient GitHub aprs le rachat par Microsoft ?  Rponse de Nadella :  la chose la plus importante avec un outil communautaire comme GitHub est de rester fidle  lesprit fondamental qui veut que les dveloppeurs soient la priorit. [] Jai beaucoup discut de cet aspect avec lex-PDG [de GitHub] et nous resterons sur cette voie dans le futur. .

*GitHub oprera de faon indpendante*

Satya Nadella la bien soulign dans son propos :  la plateforme sera ouverte et oprera de faon indpendante.    Je crois que cest le lieu pour les dveloppeurs de nous juger sur nos rcentes actions et sur celles  venir. Nous sommes conscients de ce que nous devrons maintenir la confiance de nos utilisateurs chaque jour et sommes trs engags  poursuivre cet objectif , a-t-il ajout.

*Le propos du CEO de Microsoft dvoile une reconnaissance de la force de lopen source ...*

 En tant que maillon fort de la future industrie du logiciel comme service. Satya Nadella a laiss entendre que Microsoft a un hritage  perptuer en tant quentreprise positionne dans ce secteur depuis sa cration.  Nous sommes une entreprise qui offre des outils aux entreprises et maintenant nous sommes en plein dans lopen source. Cest ce qui nous a amens  effectuer cette opration , a-t-il dit.




De concert avec GitHub, la firme de Redmond a entam la migration des dpts CodePlex (son propre service en ligne dhbergement de projets open source) vers la clbre plateforme dhbergement et de gestion de dveloppement des logiciels pour, en 2016, devenir lorganisation qui attire le plus de contributeurs sur GitHub. Y faisant suite, le gant du logiciel a, en mars 2017, annonc la  fermeture de CodePlex, opration qui a dbouch sur larrt dfinitif des activits du service en dcembre de la mme anne. En sus, il faut noter quen fin danne dernire, Microsoft et GitHub ont collabor pour Git Virtual File System (GVFS) sur macOS et Linux. Tout porte donc  croire que Microsoft avait des vues sur GitHub depuis longtemps.

Pour mener  bien les desseins de ce nouveau (ancien ?) GitHub cens  acclrer lusage de la plateforme en entreprise et mettre les outils Microsoft  la disposition dune nouvelle audience , le casting est connu. L'ex-PDG et cofondateur de GitHub Chris Wanstrath officiera comme technical fellow ; Nat Friedman, vice-prsident de Microsoft par ailleurs fondateur de Xamarin et vtran du logiciel libre assumera la fonction de PDG. 

Sources : YouTube, slide de prsentation de la transaction

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ? Microsoft pourra-t-il rester fidle  lesprit qui a prim sur GitHub jusquici ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  GitHub veut dvelopper un nouvel diteur de texte multiplateforme et ultraperformant bas sur Electron, Xray est encore un projet exprimental

 ::fleche::  Microsoft va fermer son service d'hbergement CodePlex le 15 dcembre 2017, et demande aux dveloppeurs de migrer leurs projets vers GitHub

 ::fleche::  90 % de l'quipe d'ingnieurs ddis au dveloppement de Windows a dj migr vers Git en l'espace de trois mois

----------


## vosaray

Quel que soit l'avenir ce dette plateforme, je lui resterai reconnaissant pour tous les services rendus  la communaut.

Quant au rachat, je ne vois pas de raisons de bouder notre plaisir. C'est en effet la premire fois que microsoft achte,  coups de milliards, un produit bas sur une invention de Linus  ::): . 

Il faut bien entendu rester prudents quant  l'volution de la plateforme. J'espre sincrement que la fine quipe de stratges qui a planch sur l'avenir de Skype n'est pas  l'oeuvre ici, sinon ce sera la catastrophe assure.

----------


## esperanto

> Il y aussi les standard de format bureautique comme oasis qui est tellement mal document qu'aucun soft ne le supporte vraiment compltement mme pas libreoffice. A cot de a sur as OXML stricte qui est document correctement, qui dfinit une abstraction du format OPC qui le rend volutif.


Trop drle. Cites donc une fonction du format ODF non supporte par Libre Office, pour voir.
Aprs, c'est sr qu' ct des six mille pages de la spcification OXML bourre de rfrences du style "as in Word 95" _(sic)_, les seulement sept cent du format ODF font un peu ple figure. 
(et non, je n'ai pas seulement pomp l'info de Wikipdia: j'ai travaill sur l'implmentation du format OXML dans un outil de traduction, alors la spec OXML, j'ai d me la farcir...)

----------


## hotcryx

> C'est en effet la premire fois que microsoft achte,  coups de milliards, un produit bas sur une invention de Linus .


Tu as bien fait de souligner ce point  ::mouarf:: 

Quand est-ce que MS va sortir un OS client linux payant ?
Ce n'est qu'une question de temps.
Ils ont tous les moyens de le faire et rester en license BSD...

----------


## Kearz

> Quand est-ce que MS va sortir un OS client linux payant ?
> Ce n'est qu'une question de temps.
> Ils ont tous les moyens de le faire et rester en license BSD...


C'est dj la stratgie d'Apple a, je pense pas que a soit celle de Microsoft pour le grand public.  ::): 
Par contre, ils sont bien en train de faire un OS bas sur Linux pour avoir un OS plus scuris pour l'IoT. 

Aprs au niveau de la licence, si c'est pour se positionner sur l'IoT, a sera surement pas du code libre et c'est logique. (au niveau commercial)

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> La diffrence est de wine est de l'mulation, linux sous windows est un library OS, bref une PAL ce que nous avons l est la premire utilisation de drawbridge. A terme Win32 lui mme ne sera qu'une PAL.
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/rese...ct/drawbridge/


 :+1: 
Cela ne retire en rien le besoin de cette mulateur pour quelle approche technique dj ?  ::mouarf:: 
Les deux sont x86 pourtant. Pour une fois que l'mulation touche un OS sans toucher au HW.
Certains auraient juste crient : middleware.




> Quand est-ce que MS va sortir un OS client linux payant ?



 ::mouarf:: 
Depuis le temps, Microsoft a commencer  fabriquer ses propres PC.
Apple a la politique de mettre  jour son OS gratuitement, OS payant (un technicien m'a dit qu'aprs le premier usage d'un appareil Apple, qu'il reoit gratuitement des mises  jours durant 5 cinq ans.  ::weird::  c'est vrai ? j'y crois pas trop... Sauf si c'est lui qui met une garanti sur le travail qu'il a effectu).

Devenir populaire serait de faire OS payant avec HW payant pour Microsoft (sachant qu'il l'ai dj malgr tout un tas de problme). (upgrade d'OS payant)
A mon avis, le quantique approche et Windows est en fin de carrire.

Pour se dire au revoir en beaut, Microsoft va bien prparer quelques trucs  laisser au " HW libre ".

----------


## hotcryx

> C'est dj la stratgie d'Apple a, je pense pas que a soit celle de Microsoft pour le grand public. 
> Par contre, ils sont bien en train de faire un OS bas sur Linux pour avoir un OS plus scuris pour l'IoT. 
> 
> Aprs au niveau de la licence, si c'est pour se positionner sur l'IoT, a sera surement pas du code libre et c'est logique. (au niveau commercial)


Ok ils cibleraient l'IoT, un autre march, pas bte. 
BSD permet de garder les codes propritaires...

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Pourtant, malgr les chiffres, Microsoft ne reprsente pas pour moi le monde de lopen source et ses valeurs. Cest subjectif


C'est quoi les valeurs du l'open source ? Je pense que pas mal de valeur peuvent au final se retrouver dans la vision actuelle de Microsoft mais implment diffremment. Une des batailles de Satya c'est l'inclusion. En permettant par exemple aux personnes handicapes d'accder aux outils Microsoft (la suite Office en est le meilleurs exemple) Permettre  tout le monde d'avoir accs aux logiciels est sans doute une valeur de l'open source non ?
C'est juste la faon de l'implmenter qui diffre. Ok la vision sur le l'open source pourra changer dans le futur de la part de Microsoft. Mais a aurait pu arriver aussi avec un nouveau CEO chez Github, au final je pense que a reste bnfique pour la plateforme actuellement, le jour o a ne le sera plus une autre plateforme prendra le relais. Est-ce que quelqu'un est vraiment triste que Netscape a disparu ? Alors que Firefox est arriv ?

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> En permettant par exemple aux personnes anticap d'accder aux outils Microsoft (la suite Office en est le meilleurs exemple) Permetre  tous le monde d'avoir accs aux logiciels est sans doute une valeur de l'open source non ?


Ma mre est dficiente visuelle. C'est vrai que le premier truc que je lui propose est Windows. Pourtant que ce soit le gouvernement ou Microsoft aucune chance qu'elle souhaite s'en servir ou qu'on lui apprenne. Elle voyait bien avant et j'espre que le syndrome " dragon rouge " ne mettra pas fin  sa vue. Avec un PC, si ce n'est  son travail (de technicienne de laboratoire d'analyse mdicale  gestionnaire administratif aprs handicap), cela se rsume  imprimer des documents que les administrations franaises lui envois. Sinon, elle utilise son tlphone ou les messageries instantanes en mode vocal ou vidoconfrence car elle voit encore, et mme marc lavoine y verrait un ballon de foot en feu sur un fond marron car il penserait qu'avec ses lunettes marron contre la photophobie qu'elle a les yeux rvolvers.

T'es encore loin de la pratique... Ou mme de connaitre... Car si tu connais, les choses qui ont tendances  ennuyer on ne les voit plus. Comme quoi, dans la pratique, rejoindre la thorie d'une catastrophe est possible.

----------


## Tartare2240

Tout ce que j'espre, c'est que GitHub ne deviendra pas le nouveau Skype. Aprs tout, c'est une des caractristiques de Microsoft de niquer les projets qu'il rachte...

----------


## zecreator

C'est a comme mtier que je veux faire : mettre en place un site, aliment par mes visiteurs, et le revendre  MS plusieurs milliards. Y a des tutos quelques part pour dmarrer ?

----------


## ShigruM

> C'est a comme mtier que je veux faire : mettre en place un site, aliment par mes visiteurs, et le revendre  MS plusieurs milliards. Y a des tutos quelques part pour dmarrer ?


c'est assez simple :
1) crer un projet avec ces 3 termes : "le cloud", "l'ia" et le "big data"
2) collecter pleins de donnes mme si elle ne servent a rien, plus ta BDD sera grosse plus ton projet vaudra des $$$

----------


## fodger

Thx  ::):

----------


## Kearz

> Tout ce que j'espre, c'est que GitHub ne deviendra pas le nouveau Skype. Aprs tout, c'est une des caractristiques de Microsoft de niquer les projets qu'il rachte...


LinkedIn n'est pas mort. 
Skype, Skype entreprise existe encore et va tre intgr dans Teams. Et pour la Skype pour Mr ToutLeMonde, qui en voudrait encore mme s'il n'avait pas t rachet ? Avec les appels Facebook pour faire de 1-to-1 en smartphone ou avec Discord pour 1-to-1 / groupe? 
Nokia, c'tait un chec mais est-ce qu'ils ont tus la socit ? Non, au final ils avaient rachet la branche Lumia, rien de plus. Nokia se relance fort en ce moment. _(D'ailleurs Nokia, niveau achat, sont pas trs bon non plus. Withing achet pour revendre moins cher  son ancien proprio)_

----------


## Benbout

Je suis content pour GitLab, j'ai toujours aim leur travail.

Sinon, d'accord avec Kearz. Que l'on soit contre (ou sceptique face ) l'acquisition d'une entreprise par un grand conglomrat, c'est tout  fait respectable car cela soulve des questions d'ordre conomique, entrepreneurial,  mais aussi et surtout tique sur le long terme, mais taper sur Microsoft pour taper sur Microsoft n'a aucun intrt dans ce fil de discussion.

----------


## GordonFreeman

> LinkedIn n'est pas mort. 
> Skype, Skype entreprise existe encore et va tre intgr dans Teams. Et pour la Skype pour Mr ToutLeMonde, qui en voudrait encore mme s'il n'avait pas t rachet ? Avec les appels Facebook pour faire de 1-to-1 en smartphone ou avec Discord pour 1-to-1 / groupe? 
> Nokia, c'tait un chec mais est-ce qu'ils ont tus la socit ? Non, au final ils avaient rachet la branche Lumia, rien de plus. Nokia se relance fort en ce moment. _(D'ailleurs Nokia, niveau achat, sont pas trs bon non plus. Withing achet pour revendre moins cher  son ancien proprio)_


Heu perso je ne vois pas du tout les choses comme a;
LinkedIn n'est peut-tre pas encore mort mais le rachat par MSoft  bien pourris le truc. Actuellement  part un site d'emploi ou on te pompe tes donnes perso il reste plus grand chose.

Skype au dpart tait trs utilis par les utilisateurs lamba, Il y a un vrai besoin pour cette fonctionnalit. Perso j'aimais bien Skype, mais avec le rachat et les dernire volution je l'ai vir. Teams ? ksako ? le nouveau truc qui va tenir 3 ans avant de changer (messenger -> qui est devenu machin* -> qui  chang de nom* -> qui  t remplac par Skype -> qui est remplac par Teams ....). Et pour info Skype  la base c'tait utile pour faire de la visio sur PC car c'tait simple et clair  utiliser.. mais bien sur pas sur smartphone.

Et pour Nokia, ben on ne peut pas dire qu'il on tu la boite car il tait dj mort. Mais ce qu'on peut dire c'est que toute la stratgie mis en place pour Nokia avec les Windows Phone and Co tait mauvaise. La preuve a n'a rien donn et Nokia se relance sans eux...


* dsl oubli le nom ...

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> LinkedIn n'est pas mort.





> LinkedIn n'est peut-tre pas encore mort mais le rachat par MSoft  bien pourris le truc.


J'y suis inscrit. Et avant ou aprs c'tait dj un truc pour que " celui qui le cre " se fasse sont rseaux pro en gagnant du fric si les utilisateurs ont besoins de plus que le service minimum.
C'est un modle commun  d'autres plateformes.
Ce qui fait que pour la recherche d'emploi, il y a mieux...
Pour retrouver les anciens camarades de classes perdu de vue, il aide autant que les autres... Autrement dit, a sert  rien pour la recherche d'emploi.

Mme l'ajout d'un moyen de trouver son htel idal lors de dplacements pro serait plus attractif que les pages jaunes.

Skype est encore utilis ? Pourtant LinkedIn ne l'utilise pas comme messagerie...

----------


## sebbod

> ... aux personnes *anticap* ...


on peut avoir une dfinition de ce nouveau mot ?

merci Marie

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Heu perso je ne vois pas du tout les choses comme a;
> LinkedIn n'est peut-tre pas encore mort mais le rachat par MSoft  bien pourris le truc. Actuellement  part un site d'emploi ou on te pompe tes donnes perso il reste plus grand chose.
> 
> Skype au dpart tait trs utilis par les utilisateurs lamba, Il y a un vrai besoin pour cette fonctionnalit. Perso j'aimais bien Skype, mais avec le rachat et les dernire volution je l'ai vir. Teams ? ksako ? le nouveau truc qui va tenir 3 ans avant de changer (messenger -> qui est devenu machin* -> qui  chang de nom* -> qui  t remplac par Skype -> qui est remplac par Teams ....). Et pour info Skype  la base c'tait utile pour faire de la visio sur PC car c'tait simple et clair  utiliser.. mais bien sur pas sur smartphone.
> 
> Et pour Nokia, ben on ne peut pas dire qu'il on tu la boite car il tait dj mort. Mais ce qu'on peut dire c'est que toute la stratgie mis en place pour Nokia avec les Windows Phone and Co tait mauvaise. La preuve a n'a rien donn et Nokia se relance sans eux...
> 
> 
> * dsl oubli le nom ...


Linkedin na pas trop chang depuis le rachat de Microsoft, au contraire il est maintenant mieux intgr  la suite Office. Et je pense quautant Dynamics que Sale Navigator je crois va tre tir par le haut.
Skype  t remplac par dautre type de messagerie, Messenger de FB et WhatsApp, snas parler de Snap, Insta, bref la concurrence sur tlphone  t trs rude et na pas russi  Skype, qui je pense nas pas aid par la migration de MSN vers Skype. 
Cependant en entreprise le produit  bien vcu, avec le passage de Lync (le nom que tu cherchais)  Skype. Cest une solution de vido confrence assez forte, a na pas russi  remplacer les tlphones, mais cest devenu une solution trs srieuse pour les vido confrence o mme les larges broadcasts. Et encore une fois le produit a pu tre intgr  dautre comme les documents Office, Yammer et finalement  aider au dveloppement de Teams. On ne peut pas les en vouloir de pousser Skype vers la sortie au profit de Teams, cest le nouveau mode de communication adopter par les gens qui font du projet aujourdhui, il fallait bien un concurrent  Slack et il est impossible de passer directement de Skype  Teams pour des utilisateurs finaux.
Puis on  quand mme quelque innovation sympa dans Skypes, les chatbots ont t intgrs, on  eu le droit  Skype Translator.
Le seul problme de Skype consumer  t de rat le passage  lair du mobile, le dclin du PC  du trs fortement impacter lutilisation de Skype.

Bien vu sebbod, je nai aucune excuse, je ntais vraiment pas rveill e narrivant au boulot.

----------


## vosaray

> Aprs au niveau de la licence, si c'est pour se positionner sur l'IoT, a sera surement pas du code libre et c'est logique. (au niveau commercial)


Pourrais tu approfondir stp ? 

De mon cot, vu des nombres et des couts en jeu quand on parle devices IoT, je ne vois pas du tout un fabricant/fournisseurs opter pour un OS payant sur le device.  La logique commerciale de rduction des couts prime en la matire. Et  ma connaissance n'y a pas de soucis pour deployer un soft propritaire par dessus un OS libre afin d'implementer ta logique mtier. Donc ta PI est conserve et tes couts sont rduits. Que peut apporter un OS propritaire en la matire et quelle niche Microsoft viserait dans ce contexte ? Et sur quelle notorit peut s'appuyer microsoft dans le monde des OS embarqus vu que Linux dtient prs de 50% des parts de march ? 




> Skype, Skype entreprise existe encore et va tre intgr dans Teams.


Je crois que le 2eme a t renomm Skype for Business et il ne tourne que sous windows et encore. Je n'ai jamais russi  me connecter  un call sous Skype for Business ni depuis un Mac ni depuis un Linux via PIDGIN. Pourtant ca devrait fonctionner "out of the box" au moins pour le Mac. Donc oui les Skypes existent et ont clairement rejoint le canal "windows historique". Heureusement il y a des alternatives qui fonctionnent trs bien , voir mieux, sur toutes les plateformes et avec diffrentes formules ( perso, pro , enterprise) et ne sont pas open source pour autant. Je pense par exemple aux petits gars de Zoom.us qui doivent probablement remercier Microsoft d'avoir achet Skype et cela tous les jours. Et en effet je partage l'avis sur le fait que le rachat de Skype a plutt mal tourn pour les utilisateurs non windowziens. Pour les autres je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de difference. Du coup on peut lgitimement se poser la question de la stratgie de rachat de Skype et avoir raisonnablement peur pour l'avenir de GitHub si la mme logique se profile ....

----------


## GordonFreeman

> Linkedin na pas trop chang depuis le rachat de Microsoft, au contraire il est maintenant mieux intgr  la suite Office. Et je pense quautant Dynamics que Sale Navigator je crois va tre tir par le haut.
> Skype  t remplac par dautre type de messagerie, Messenger de FB et WhatsApp, snas parler de Snap, Insta, bref la concurrence sur tlphone  t trs rude et na pas russi  Skype, qui je pense nas pas aid par la migration de MSN vers Skype.


Heu, je heu... LinkedIn  compltement chang sa politique aux niveau de la gestion des donnes utilisateurs et de sa stratgie, mais bref peu importe...

*Je t'avoue que je ne comprend pas du tout ce que viens faire Office la dedans* ? M'enfin je veux bien te croire quand tu dit que LinkedIn est intgr  Office, je n'utilise pas Office (mais a ne m'tonnes pas vraiment car la stratgie avec MS est : tu veux un de nos service ?! alors il faut prendre le pack truc/chose qui englobe plein de truc que tu ne veut pas mais qui coute bonbon....)

Non je ne sait pas ce que c'est Lync, je pensait plutt  'Windows Live'  :;): 

Cordialement.

----------


## goldbergg

> mais a ne m'tonnes pas vraiment car la stratgie avec MS est : tu veux un de nos service ?! alors il faut prendre le pack truc/chose qui englobe plein de truc que tu ne veut pas mais qui coute bonbon....


A part la suite office qui comme le nom l'indique est une suite, tu as d'autre exemple?

----------


## Tryph

Ah le forum de dvp et son innombrable population de troll...

a faisait bien des mois que j'tais pas venu me vautrer dans ce tas de bouse mais j'avoue que quand j'ai vu l'annonce du rachat de Github par Microsoft, j'ai pas pu me retenir... Tel un fan d'actu people, un aficionado de la tl-"ralit" ou un commentateur assidu d'actualit sur un journal en ligne, il a fallu que je cde  cette vile pulsion qui me pousse  m'intresser  la mdiocrit et  ce que notre espce produit de pire.
Certain disent qu'il s'agit de curiosit, d'autres de passion... Je crois plutt qu'il s'agit de voyeurisme et d'un amour malsain du conflit qui est d'autant plus fort que le conflit trouve son origine dans une raison dbile.
Bref, je suis une raclure et je l'assume (plus ou moins (car je suis (relativement) anonyme))  ::): 

Bref! On peut dire que j'ai pas t du par ce thread  ::): 
C'est une vraie porcherie: c'est dgueulasse, a pue les affirmations fumeuses, la mmoire courte, les prdications grotesques, les attaques personnelles, les insultes. a grogne, a vomit, a chie partout... C'est exactement comme dans mes souvenirs



Je suis rest assez vague pour le moment pour qu'on sache pas trop dans quelle case me ranger je pense; alors je vous propose un jeu (ceux qui datent un peu sur ce forum auront peut tre devin): dans quelle case me ranger?
envoie 1 ou bon te semble si tu penses que je suis un sale libriste-extemiste-islamo-coco-gauchiste avec une barbouze grande comme un squoia gant qui survit en mangeant ses crottes de nez et en flippant de se faire voler le code de sa calculette par les GAFAMenvoie 2 au mme endroit si tu penses que je suis un de ces moutons dcrbrs fan de M$ qui ne sait rien faire sans une interface graphique et une souris et qui ose se dire "informaticien" alors que tout le monde sait que a veut rien dire "informaticien"envoie 3 si tu n'as pas compris la questionenvoie un dcimal entre 1 et 2 si tu penses que le monde n'est pas fait que d'entiers et qu'il existe une infinit de dcimaux



Respect quand mme aux intervenants qui savent rester courtois et qui essayent encore de faire de ce vieux recoin de la toile un endroit respectable: Votre navet enttement bonne volont me rjouit au plus haut point  ::): 



Histoire de dire un truc utile quand mme, je vais vous raconter comment je me tiens au courant de ce qui se passe dans le monde de l'informatique en me tenant loign de ce forum qu'on ne peut ctoyer qu'au prix d'un dlicieux mais pesant sentiment de honte.
Je trouve un blog intressant et tenu par un gars qui me semble savoir de quoi il parleJe m'abonne  son flux RSSJe consulte rgulirement ce fluxJe lis certain des articles qui paraissent dans lesquels je trouve des liens vers d'autres blogs intressantsJe reprends  l'tape 2

Par cette technique je trouve de l'info de qualit (certains articles sur ce forum sont "de qualit", mais c'est loin d'tre la norme) et j'vite les relous, je vous invite fortement  essayer  ::): 
Bon c'est certain qu'en faisant comme a j'ai pas ma dose annuelle de "dbat" moisi. Mais en cas de manque, un petit tour sur le premier thread du forum dont le titre utilise un des mots (ou expressions) suivants fait l'affaire:
MicrosoftAppleopen-sourcelogiciel libre

----------


## GordonFreeman

> A part la suite office qui comme le nom l'indique est une suite, tu as d'autre exemple?


Sans vouloir polmiquer je tiens  prciser que je n'ai rien contre Microsoft, mais j'ai l'impression que tout est comme a chez MS. Tout est lis et souvent confus  paramtrer (ex: MS Exchange, SqlServer (qui est une trs bonne DB on est d'accord hein)

Sinon pour les exemple:
Je fais un peu le pourris mais a illustre bien; Explorer, qui est un navigateur web ne peut pas tre supprim de l'OS (peut-tre a  chang entre temps). Mais franchement WTF entre un OS et un navigateur ?

Navision (ERP microsoft), tu veux une GED  ben faut installer du sharepoint (je crois que tu n'as d'ailleurs pas le choix de la GED que tu veux, il faut du MS (me semble t'il)

Windows server, tu veux juste un OS de serveur pour installer les services dont tu as rellement besoin mais non tu as d'office 50 services qui te pollue plus la vie qu'autre chose (IIS qui bloque le port 80, etc,etc, mais pas de SSH..)

Windows 10, tu veux juste un OS, que tu paies, mais qui t'installe mille merde de logiciels MS ' tester', qui te met de la pub partout, qui modifie test paramtres lors de mise  jour, qui pompe tes donnes, etc, etc.
Sans revenir  Office mais, WTF intgrer LinkedIn ? Srieux c'est une blague ou c'est vrai ?

Pour dire, j'ai jamais mais alors jamais t un fan ou pro Linux. Mais depuis que je fais de l'admin (en + du dev) je suis devenu fan de Linux. Tu l'installes et c'est light. Tu veux un service, tu installes le package, tu le veux plus ? tu remove le package. Je n'entrerai pas dans le paramtrage de l'OS ou la possibilit de scripter les choses avec un vrai bash.

Chacun son monde, chacun son univers hein, y'en a c'est Apple, d'autre MS, d'autre Linux, etc. et c'est trs bien.

Tu m'as demand des exemple, du coup je te donne ceux qui me viennent  l'esprit.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Rachat de GitHub par Microsoft: quels sont les points les plus importants  retenir ?*
*Le rachat de GitHub tait-il la meilleure solution pour l'volution de l'entreprise ? * 

Microsoft a annonc l'acquisition de GitHub pour 7,5 milliards de dollars ce lundi. Le plus grand rfrentiel de code open-source sur le web, o plus de 27 millions de dveloppeurs partagent leur code et collaborent sur des projets dans le monde entier, va bientt fonctionner de manire indpendante dans lunivers de Microsoft.

Satya Nadella, PDG de Microsoft, Amy Hood, cofondatrice de GitHub et actuel PDG Chris Wanstrath, et le futur PDG de GitHub (et fondateur de Xamarin) Nat Friedman, ont partag plus de dtails sur l'acquisition et les plans de Microsoft pour GitHub.

Ils ont assur que GitHub va rester autonome et ouvert aux dveloppeurs. Voici quelques grandes lignes quils ont partag.

*Plans de Microsoft pour GitHub*

 Nous embrassons l'open source, a affirm Nadella, qui a rappel que Microsoft est devenue l'organisation la plus active sur GitHub ces dernires annes avec plus de 2 millions de commits ou mises  jour apportes aux projets. Une stratgie qui marque bien la dmarcation entre la philosophie de lactuel PDG de Microsoft et son prdcesseur. 

En ce qui concerne l'volution de GitHub en tant que socit Microsoft, Nadella a voqu trois axes : 
habiliter les dveloppeurs  accomplir plus  chaque tape du cycle de dveloppement ;acclrer l'utilisation de GitHub pour les dveloppeurs d'entreprise ;et apporter les outils et services de Microsoft ddis aux dveloppeurs  de nouvelles audiences.

*Garder GitHub indpendant*

Les orateurs ont voqu lentente entre les deux structures. Parmi les lments figurent :
le montant de lopration (dj connu) qui est de 7,5 milliards de dollars ;lindpendance de GitHub : ils assurent que GitHub va garder son orientation developer-firstle fondateur de GitHub, Chris Wanstrath, va joindre Microsoft en tant que Technical Fellow (Le titre de fellow est en gnral un titre honorifique attribu, par une institution,  une personnalit mritante, lue ou invite. Parmi les entreprises technologiques, certaines ont cr des postes particuliers, destins  des personnalits scientifiques de trs haut niveau, qui jouissent en gnral d'une large autonomie, et d'importants moyens, pour poursuivre leur recherche. Il sagit du grade le plus lev que l'on peut atteindre dans une carrire technique). Il va rendre des comptes  Scott Guthrie (EVP, Cloud + IA) ;Nat Friedman, qui deviendra PDG de GitHub lorsque l'affaire sera conclue, va lui aussi rendre compte  Scott Guthrie. 
Le fondateur de GitHub a dclar que GitHub restera une plateforme ouverte pour les dveloppeurs, quel que soit le langage de programmation, les plateformes, les systmes d'exploitation ou les priphriques pour lesquels ils codent. Wanstrath a t encourag par des acquisitions au cours de l're Nadella, comme LinkedIn et Minecraft (par opposition  des transactions passes comme Nokia ou Skype) qui a permis aux entreprises acquises de maintenir leur indpendance et leur identit.

Nat Friedman, pour sa part, a raffirm que GitHub s'engage  tre une plateforme ouverte o n'importe qui dans la communaut open source peut tlcharger du code et contribuer. 

Ce que Wanstrath et Friedman sous entendent, c'est que les dveloppeurs qui s'inquitent dun changement dans lthique de GitHub suite au rachat nont pas de raison dtre mfiants.

*Intgration Cloud*

Le nouveau mantra de Nadella pour Microsoft est "cloud intelligent, edge intelligent" et l'acquisition de GitHub y contribuera largement. Friedman a dclar que le cloud est une priorit pour les dveloppeurs, et que Microsoft s'engage  connecter non seulement son propre service cloud Azure dans GitHub, mais aussi d'autres services comme Amazon Web Services (AWS) et Google Cloud Platform, en plus daider les dveloppeurs qui codent pour le cloud, le mobile, ledge computing et l'Internet des objets (IdO).


*GitHub MarketPlace*

Microsoft a de grands projets pour GitHub MarketPlace. Friedman a dclar que Microsoft prvoit de tirer parti du march pour rendre tous les outils et services de dveloppement de Microsoft (dont la plupart sont des logiciels libres) accessibles  tous dans la communaut des dveloppeurs.

 Aujourdhui les dveloppeurs doivent chercher et assembler des services depuis plusieurs endroits et les payer sparment. Dans le futur, les dveloppeurs seront en mesure de dcouvrir, adopter, consommer et payer pour tout ce dont ils ont besoin au mme endroit. Cela inclut les services dveloppeurs et cloud de Microsoft et de toutes parties qui souhaitent participer  ce march ouvert . 


*Visual Studio Code*

Friedman a dclar que Microsoft intgrerait les capacits de son environnement de dveloppement Open Source Visual Studio Code directement dans GitHub pour  crer une exprience plus transparente  pour les dveloppeurs dans la collaboration et la fusion de code. Il est persuad que cela permettra davoir une exprience de dveloppement plus productive indpendamment du langage, du systme d'exploitation ou de la plateforme.


*Pourquoi GitHub devait-il tre rachet ?*

Comme vous le savez, GitHub est une entreprise prive. Si nous ne savons pas exactement ce que lentreprise avait dans son compte en banque, il est possible de faire des conjectures raisonnables.

La socit a bnfici de deux tours de financement de capital risque, un qui sest lev  100 millions de dollars, et un second  250 millions de dollars. Cependant, un rapport prsent par Bloomberg en 2016 ont montr une socit qui brlait rapidement les dollars. Lentreprise, assurait Bloomberg, perdait de largent, avec des salaires et des avantages qui arrivaient  rivaliser avec les entres de GitHub. Une analyse plus clmente a laiss pens que GitHub aurait dpens 250 millions de dollars vers le milieu de cette anne.


De plus, GitHub cherchait un nouveau PDG depuis environ un an. Prolonger la recherche d'un nouveau PDG ne signifie pas ncessairement qu'il y a eu un problme: peut-tre un candidat qui tait pressenti au poste na finalement pas rpondu aux critres requis. La recherche de PDG de GitHub ne signifie pas ncessairement que le problme de l'entreprise est orient sur les finances, mais elle est le signe fort que l'entreprise a du mal  trouver quelqu'un de confiance qui pourrait s'attaquer  un certain nombre de problmes et les questions de trsorerie doivent probablement se classer parmi les proccupations du PDG d'une entreprise non rentable.

*Si des problmes de trsorerie venaient  se poser, quelles sont les options  la disposition de GitHub ?* 

Ses bailleurs de fonds auraient, bien sr, pu dcider de rduire leurs pertes et laisser la compagnie couler. L'effet sur le monde de l'open-source aurait alors t dvastateur, et il est difficile d'imaginer qu'un ventuel acheteur pourrait faire plus de mal que cela ne laurait fait. Si le dsir tait de maintenir l'entreprise en activit, cela impliquait de recueillir plus d'argent. GitHub aurait alors eu trois options : une autre leve de fonds en capital risque, une introduction en bourse et une vente.

Une introduction en bourse et une autre leve de fonds en capital-risque auraient eu une problmatique similaire : tous les investisseurs allaient jeter un coup doeil aux livres de comptes et si les livres ne laissaient pas envisager une rentabilit dans un avenir proche, cela aurait pu effrayer les investisseurs. Les bailleurs de fonds existants, ayant des doutes sur l'entreprise, pourraient vouloir sortir, poussant GitHub vers une introduction en bourse ou une vente plutt qu'une autre leve de fonds en capital-risque. Les introductions en bourse prennent du temps, et cela aurait pu tre un luxe que GitHub n'avait pas.


GitHub tire son argent des clients d'entreprise, avec  la fois un service pour les rfrentiels privs hbergs sur le cloud et une version sur site de la pile logicielle GitHub. Pour gnrer des profits, l'entreprise a besoin de plus de clients professionnels et doit les acqurir  moindre cot.

Contrairement  une leve de fonds ou  une introduction en bourse, une vente  une autre socit modifie quelque peu les paramtres: elle peut rendre le chemin vers la rentabilit beaucoup plus court. Une infusion de trsorerie n'offre aucun accs direct  ces clients d'entreprise dont GitHub a besoin. Vendre, par exemple,  Microsoft, ou Amazon, ou Google, ouvrirait l'accs  la porte existante de ces entreprises sur les marchs de l'entreprise. GitHub ne serait plus seul responsable de la construction de ses canaux de vente: il pourrait tirer parti de ceux que possde dj son nouveau propritaire. Cette plus grande porte peut augmenter les revenus beaucoup plus rapidement qu'une simple injection de capital ne le pourrait jamais.

Source : Microsoft, Bloomberg, analyse GitHub

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que le rachat tait la meilleure solution ? Pourquoi ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des points soulevs par les orateurs pour donner plus de dtails sur l'avenir de GitHub ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  GitHub survit  la plus grosse attaque par dni de service distribu jamais enregistre
 ::fleche::  GitHub utilis par des acteurs malveillants pour hberger un mineur de moneros, distribu au travers d'une campagne publicitaire
 ::fleche::  Contribuer sur GitHub est-il utile pour trouver un emploi de dveloppeur ? Non, d'aprs des possesseurs de comptes
 ::fleche::  Microsoft et GitHub collaborent pour porter GVFS sur macOS et Linux, la solution destine  supporter les normes bases de code gagne en maturit
 ::fleche::  90 % de l'quipe d'ingnieurs ddis au dveloppement de Windows a dj migr vers Git en l'espace de trois mois

----------


## Waikiki

Il manque pas un choix du type " Je suis sur GitHub, ce rachat ne me plat pas, je compte aller voir ailleurs" ? ou vous placez a d'en autres ? Parce que l les choix c'est soit on est dj ailleurs, soit on est sur GitHub et on va y rester rachat ou non.

Perso, j'y reste pour le moment,  voir comment a va voluer et ce que va en faire Microsoft.

Edit: Rien dit, on voit pas tout les choix si pas logu, my bad.

----------


## ShigruM

j'ai l'impression d'etre un peu sur BFMTV.

On parle du rachat de Github a toute les sauces... mais c'est juste un gafam qui achte une entreprise, comme on en a des dizaines dans l'annes.
Aujourd'hui c'est github, demain se sera Firefox et la semaine prochaine se sera le kernel Linux, c'est juste du business.

----------


## onilink_

Perso je suis sous github et gitlab. J'utilise github pour les repos publics et gitlab pour les petits projets privs.
Pour les gros projets privs (commercial), c'est en local ou scuris (crypt).

Pour github on verra comment a volue, mais je ne pense pas en partir puisque je ne laisse pas spcialement d'infos personnelles, ni de projets importants, donc mme si microsoft font n'importe quoi je risque rien.

----------


## kilroyFR

Apres la gabegie MineCraft a 2.5 Milliards, la gabegie Nokia a 5.4 Milliards... esperons que M$ aura un peu plus de flair sur ce coup la.

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> Sans vouloir polmiquer je tiens  prciser que je n'ai rien contre Microsoft, mais j'ai l'impression que tout est comme a chez MS. Tout est lis et souvent confus  paramtrer (ex: MS Exchange, SqlServer (qui est une trs bonne DB on est d'accord hein)
> 
> Sinon pour les exemple:
> Je fais un peu le pourris mais a illustre bien; Explorer, qui est un navigateur web ne peut pas tre supprim de l'OS (peut-tre a  chang entre temps). Mais franchement WTF entre un OS et un navigateur ?
> 
> Navision (ERP microsoft), tu veux une GED  ben faut installer du sharepoint (je crois que tu n'as d'ailleurs pas le choix de la GED que tu veux, il faut du MS (me semble t'il)
> 
> Windows server, tu veux juste un OS de serveur pour installer les services dont tu as rellement besoin mais non tu as d'office 50 services qui te pollue plus la vie qu'autre chose (IIS qui bloque le port 80, etc,etc, mais pas de SSH..)
> 
> ...


Je suis daccord sur le fait que a soit li, comme toutes les grosses entreprises jai envie de dire. Sur Google si je veux tirer profit au maximum des services, je dois avoir un compte Gmail, Il faut que je stock mes document sur le drive, je dois les diter avec leur suite bureautique (enfin bureautique, on se comprend) je dois avoir un tlphone Android, etc

Il est vident que les produit ont une meilleure synergie entre eux, maintenant cest vrai quen tant que dev ou ops on aime prendre une brique par si et une autre par-l, mais dun point de vue business cest logique de dire que si tu veux installer un produit comme SharePoint serveur, bah oui a va tourner sur du Windows Server et sur du SQL Server. Ce nest pas super choquant je trouve, je demande pas  mon IDE java de savoir interprter du Python aprs tout.

Ensuite sur le prix vu que tous sont dans un package maintenant (tu en  diffrent mais celui de base cest il me semble les service Online comme la suite Office, Exchange Online et OneDrive) bah, tu peux trs bien vouloir payer que pour utiliser OneDrive, mais dun point de vue ROI a na pas grand intrt. Tu peux donc considrer que tes 5que tu vas payer pour tous avoir mais nutiliser que OneDrive est rentable vu la valeur apporte par OneDrive vaut bien les 5, ou tu te dis que aucun autre client de messagerie ne mrite dtre payer en plus quand on  Exchange Online  sa dispo.

Cest un cosystme, a  ses avantages (ROI intressant, synergie des produit, etc) et ses inconvnient (difficile de se passer de tout, sortie de lcosystme qui peut tre coteux) 

Pour les services, que a soit sur Serveur ou bureau cest surtout une historie de got, moi a ne me drange pas que des services soit prconfigur ou lanc sur ma machine, je ne suis pas l pour aller dans le dtail de tout, certain aime le faire, a tombe bien Linux est l, pour dautre franchement cest pas une proccupation majeure et a peut se dsactiver.

Pour LinekdIn et Office de mmoire tu peux maintenant voir dans Outlook Online sur tes contacts des propositions de profil LinkedIn qui correspondrait  ce contacte. Et il me semble que des choses serons possible entre Word et Linkedin, comme diter ton CV sur Word et le publier automatiquement sur LinkedIn, ou linverse, je ne sais plus des annonces ont d tre faites pas longtemps aprs le rachat sur le blog Office.

Sinon je trouve lide de la marketplace centraliser, notamment pour suivre ses abonnements est pas mal.

----------


## Invit

> Chacun son monde, chacun son univers hein, y'en a c'est Apple, d'autre MS, d'autre Linux, etc. et c'est trs bien.


Oui c'est trs bien dans le monde des merveilles. Dans la ralit, Apple et MS font de la vente force (anciennes versions qui deviennent lentes, vente lie PC/OS...) ou du lobbying auprs des politiques (ducation nationale...). Donc oui, MS qui fait vscode quelques projets open-source et quelques dons, c'est bien gentil mais ce sont des miettes compars aux centaines de milliards que MS gnre  ct de a, en crasant les autres.

Perso, adieu github, bonjour gitlab. Et d'ailleurs, je me demande pourquoi je n'ai pas migr plus tt : gitlab est meilleur  tous points de vues.

----------


## Marco46

> j'ai l'impression d'etre un peu sur BFMTV.
> 
> On parle du rachat de Github a toute les sauces... mais c'est juste un gafam qui achte une entreprise, comme on en a des dizaines dans l'annes.
> Aujourd'hui c'est github, demain se sera Firefox et la semaine prochaine se sera le kernel Linux, c'est juste du business.


C'est juste l'acquisition la plus importante de notre secteur d'activit depuis 2009 et le rachat de Sun par Oracle mais sinon tout va bien  ::roll::

----------


## 23JFK

Dj de base, hors projet open-source, impossible pour moi de m'en remettre  un tiers pour hberger du code propritaire ; c'est un non sens, encore plus lorsque ce tiers est amricain et qu'il y a,  minima, deux agences  trois lettres qui vont aller, par devoir et lgalement, fouir dans vos donnes. Donc le devenir de github, m'importe peu. S'il venait  disparatre, il resterait toujours les dpts Linux pour avoir accs  des sources ouvertes.

----------


## koyosama

> C'est a comme mtier que je veux faire : mettre en place un site, aliment par mes visiteurs, et le revendre  MS plusieurs milliards. Y a des tutos quelques part pour dmarrer ?


Ouais sur github  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## grunk

> C'est juste l'acquisition la plus importante de notre secteur d'activit depuis 2009 et le rachat de Sun par Oracle mais sinon tout va bien


C'est pas comparable.

On parle d'un "simple" service interchangeable avec un autre en 15 sec chrono. Pas de l'avenir d'un langage utilis par des millions de logiciels.

a m'aurait plus gener que Microsoft mette la main sur git par exemple.

Dans tous les cas y'a 2 ou 3 personnes chez GitHub qui vont se faire une petite retraite anticipe au soleil  ::P:

----------


## Invit

> C'est pas comparable.
> 
> On parle d'un "simple" service interchangeable avec un autre en 15 sec chrono. Pas de l'avenir d'un langage utilis par des millions de logiciels.


Sun c'tait pas que java, c'tait aussi mysql, openoffice, sparc, solaris, virtualbox, zfs...

Et pareil pour github : si tu as quelques projets pour ton usage perso, tu migres effectivement en 15s mais si ton projet a une grosse communaut et est packag dans les distribs, ce n'est pas du tout la mme histoire.

----------


## The F0x

> C'est juste l'acquisition la plus importante de notre secteur d'activit depuis 2009 et le rachat de Sun par Oracle mais sinon tout va bien


Ou pas, tu oublies le rachat d'EMC (et ses filliales VMware et Pivotal (ie Spring)) par Dell pour +/- 65MdsUSD. Sinon dans les rachat dans la tech plus important que celui la, tu as LinkedIn par MS pour 26 MdsUSD, Whatsapp par Facebook 19MdsUSD. Mais c'est vraiment que ca reste un rachat important.

----------


## Zefling

> Perso je suis sous github et gitlab. J'utilise github pour les repos publics et gitlab pour les petits projets privs.
> Pour les gros projets privs (commercial), c'est en local ou scuris (crypt).
> 
> Pour github on verra comment a volue, mais je ne pense pas en partir puisque je ne laisse pas spcialement d'infos personnelles, ni de projets importants, donc mme si microsoft font n'importe quoi je risque rien.


Perso, j'ai un Gitlab pour le priv mais aussi tous mes projets. Et sur Github c'est plus pour participer  des projets qui y sont dj. S'ils partent ailleurs, je suivrais.

----------


## grunk

> Sun c'tait pas que java, c'tait aussi mysql, openoffice, sparc, solaris, virtualbox, zfs...
> 
> Et pareil pour github : si tu as quelques projets pour ton usage perso, tu migres effectivement en 15s mais si ton projet a une grosse communaut et est packag dans les distribs, ce n'est pas du tout la mme histoire.


Le passage de sourceforge  github c'est fait sans problme pour tout le monde. Mme chose pour google code => github.
Et ce sera la mme chose de github vers un autre si un jour le besoin se fait sentir et que le nouvel outil est meilleur.

Alors effectivement a implique un peu de com auprs de la communaut et peut tre quelques mise  jour de paquet mais on est quand mme bien loin de devoir rcrire un soft ou payer des royalties.

Autant je suis d'accord qu'en terme financier c'est une acquisition majeure , autant en terme d'impact possible c'est de la rigolade compar  ce qu'aurais pu causer oracle.

----------


## Marco46

> C'est pas comparable.
> 
> On parle d'un "simple" service interchangeable avec un autre en 15 sec chrono. Pas de l'avenir d'un langage utilis par des millions de logiciels.


Non a va bien au del de a. Tu as tout l'historique des releases, des milestones, des issues, et tout le tracking utilisateur qui est dans les bases de donnes de GitHub et qui n'est pas exportable. En gros toute la gestion de projet des projets opensources du web (parce que tout le javascript est sur GitHub) qui est l. Tu ne peux pas exporter a simplement  ma connaissance. C'est un problme. C'est un *norme* problme.

Le systme de stars sert galement de critre majeur dans les DSI pour dterminer le srieux et l'adoption des projets et donc joue un rle dans les choix techniques. C'est pas rien !

Enfin les profils GitHub servent (comme les profils stackoverflow) de plus en plus comme critre de recrutement des personnels. 

Le problme ici c'est la concentration qui existait videmment avant l'arrive de Microsoft, mais maintenant cette concentration est fusionne dans une concentration encore plus large.

C'est un *norme* problme.




> a m'aurait plus gener que Microsoft mette la main sur git par exemple.


C'est impossible le code est sous GPL.




> Dans tous les cas y'a 2 ou 3 personnes chez GitHub qui vont se faire une petite retraite anticipe au soleil


a c'est une vraie question, j'ai lu  plusieurs reprises que les 7,5b$ taient en fait sous forme d'actions Microsoft. Donc si je comprends bien, les actionnaires de GitHub vont recevoir des actions Microsoft en paiement de leurs actions ? 

Qui sont les actionnaires de GitHub ? Cet article donne des prcisions. Apparemment Microsoft a tout rachet. Les fondateurs partent avec environ 1b chacun, les autres bnficiaires sont les investisseurs d'origine (des fonds d'investissements).

Pas un mot sur les employs de GitHub mais ils devaient bien avoir quelque chose ?




> Ou pas, tu oublies le rachat d'EMC (et ses filliales VMware et Pivotal (ie Spring)) par Dell pour +/- 65MdsUSD. Sinon dans les rachat dans la tech plus important que celui la, tu as LinkedIn par MS pour 26 MdsUSD, Whatsapp par Facebook 19MdsUSD. Mais c'est vraiment que ca reste un rachat important.


Par "notre secteur d'activit" j'entends le monde du dveloppement informatique. La totalit du dev web se fait aujourd'hui au travers de GitHub et npm.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Les fondateurs de GitHub pourraient obtenir plus d'actions Microsoft que Satya Nadella*
*et ainsi se positionner dans le classement des milliardaires de la Tech*

Lorsque Microsoft a confirm le rachat de la plateforme d'hbergement de codes source GitHub, le gant du logiciel a cit trois avantages qui pourraient dcouler de cet accord :  Ensemble, les deux socits permettront aux dveloppeurs de faire plus  chaque tape du cycle de vie du dveloppement , a expliqu Microsoft. Cet accord permettra aussi  d'acclrer l'utilisation de GitHub en entreprise et d'apporter les outils et services de dveloppement de Microsoft  de nouveaux publics.  Autrement dit, cela devrait profiter  Microsoft,  la plateforme GitHub et aux dveloppeurs. Mais qu'en est-il des fondateurs de GitHub eux-mmes.

On sait dj que l'un d'entre eux, Chris Wanstrath, va rejoindre Microsoft en tant que technical fellow, sous la direction du vice-prsident excutif Scott Guthrie, pour travailler sur des initiatives logicielles stratgiques. Il ne sera donc pas trs en vue au sein de sa nouvelle socit, mais sur le plan financier, ce serait le contraire.

D'aprs le quotidien Bloomberg, la transaction de 7,5 milliards de dollars en actions serait quivalente  73,8 millions d'actions Microsoft, en se basant que le cours de clture du lundi. Et environ la moiti de cette somme devrait revenir aux trois fondateurs de GitHub, selon une analyse dEquityZen, une place de march en ligne pour les actions dans les socits de technologie. D'aprs Bloomberg, cela devrait faire des fondateurs de GitHub - Tom Preston-Werner, Chris Wanstrath et PJ Hyett - non seulement des milliardaires, mais encore certains des plus grands actionnaires individuels de Microsoft.

Si l'on suppose que les 3 cofondateurs de GitHub contrlent  parts gales la plateforme d'hbergement de codes source, ils devraient en effet recevoir chacun environ 12,3 millions d'actions Microsoft, selon le quotidien amricain. Cela quivaudrait  une participation de 0,16 % qui donnerait  chacun d'entre eux environ 10 fois plus d'actions que le PDG Satya Nadella, et environ 14 fois plus que le prsident de Microsoft Brad Smith. Ainsi, parmi les insiders de Microsoft, seule la participation de 1,34 % du cofondateur Bill Gates dpasserait celle des cofondateurs de GitHub, selon les donnes compiles par Bloomberg.


Comme l'explique Phil Haslett, cofondateur d'EquityZen, les fondateurs de GitHub ont t patients au fil des annes. Ils ont pendant longtemps repouss les avances des capital-risqueurs, et aujourd'hui,  leur patience a pay. 

Source : Bloomberg

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Une trs bonne affaire pour les cofondateurs de GitHub ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  C'est officiel, Microsoft dbourse 7,5 milliards $ pour s'offrir GitHub, le gant de Redmond se montre plus gnreux que ce que disaient les rumeurs
 ::fleche::  GitHub veut dvelopper un nouvel diteur de texte multiplateforme et ultraperformant bas sur Electron, Xray est encore un projet exprimental
 ::fleche::  Microsoft et GitHub collaborent pour porter GVFS sur macOS et Linux, la solution destine  supporter les normes bases de code gagne en maturit
 ::fleche::  Microsoft va fermer son service d'hbergement CodePlex le 15 dcembre 2017, et demande aux dveloppeurs de migrer leurs projets vers GitHub
 ::fleche::  Open source : les projets de Microsoft attirent plus de contributeurs que ceux des autres organisations, d'aprs le rapport annuel de GitHub

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*GitHub tait galement en discussion avec Google*
*mais a prfr cder  l'offre de 7,5 milliards de dollars en actions de Microsoft*

Maintenant que l'annonce du rachat de GitHub par Microsoft a t officialise, les dtails et les circonstances de l'accord se dvoilent. Microsoft a dvoil ses plans et a assur que cette opration ne serait pas seulement  son avantage. Cela devrait en effet profiter non seulement  GitHub, mais galement aux dveloppeurs.  Ensemble, les deux socits permettront aux dveloppeurs de faire plus  chaque tape du cycle de vie du dveloppement , a expliqu Microsoft. Cet accord permettra aussi  d'acclrer l'utilisation de GitHub en entreprise et d'apporter les outils et services de dveloppement de Microsoft  de nouveaux publics. 

Nous apprenons galement que Microsoft n'tait pas le seul prtendant au rachat de la plateforme d'hbergement de codes source. Google tait galement en discussion avec GitHub ces dernires semaines, rvle le quotidien CNBC. Ce n'est pas vraiment surprenant. Sur les traces de Microsoft, Google est en train de devenir un poids lourd du logiciel. Et les deux entreprises ont quelque chose en commun : victimes du succs de GitHub, elles n'ont pas eu d'autre choix que de fermer leurs plateformes concurrentes. Google a ferm sa plateforme Google Code dbut 2016, en expliquant que le maintien de son service d'hbergement de codes source demande trop de travail par rapport au rendement rel et que la plupart des dveloppeurs prfrent migrer vers dautres services qui proposent de meilleures options, en l'occurrence GitHub. Microsoft lui a emboit le pas fin 2017, en fermant  son tour son service CodePlex. Acqurir GitHub devrait donc permettre  chacune des entreprises de poursuivre la stratgie qu'elles voulaient mettre en place avec leurs services respectifs, voire plus tant donn la popularit de GitHub.

Cela dit, Microsoft aurait donc t plus chanceux que Google. D'aprs CNBC, citant des sources anonymes d'Alphabet, les pourparlers entre Google et GitHub ont dur plusieurs semaines, mais la plateforme de code a fini par choisir Microsoft, ce qui suggre que la firme de Redmond avait une meilleure offre. Mais selon les sources, Satya Nadella a su sduire l'ex-PDG de GitHub avec la nouvelle stratgie de Microsoft.

D'aprs CNBC, le fondateur et ex-PDG de GitHub Chris Wanstrath a rduit ses possibilits de se faire de l'argent  cause de son dsir de donner des outils gratuits aux dveloppeurs, mais il a t attir par Microsoft en raison de sa relation avec le PDG Satya Nadella. Depuis 2014 quand il a pris le contrle de Microsoft, Satya Nadella a en effet adopt les logiciels et outils de programmation open source, ce qui a permis  son entreprise de restaurer sa croissance et attirer des dveloppeurs tiers. D'aprs une source proche du dossier, avec la place qu'il a accorde progressivement  GitHub au sein de Microsoft, Satya Nadella a donc fini par obtenir la faveur de Chris Wanstrath, aprs plusieurs annes de ngociations sans succs.  GitHub a eu des conversations continues avec Microsoft pendant plusieurs annes, donc l'acquisition n'a pas commenc par un seul vnement , a dclar Wanstrath  CNBC.  Les deux entreprises ont une mission commune d'aider les dveloppeurs  tre plus efficaces et plus collaboratifs , a-t-il ajout.


On ne peut toutefois pas dire que l'offre financire de Microsoft n'a pas jou dans les discussions : 7,5 milliards de dollars en actions ! Comme l'a rapport Bloomberg, avec cette offre, les fondateurs de GitHub pourraient obtenir plus d'actions Microsoft que Satya Nadella et entrer dans le classement des milliardaires de la Tech. La transaction serait en effet quivalente  73,8 millions d'actions Microsoft, en se basant que le cours de clture du lundi. Et environ la moiti de cette somme devrait revenir aux trois fondateurs de GitHub. Ce qui devrait faire de ces derniers non seulement des milliardaires, mais encore certains des plus grands actionnaires individuels de Microsoft.

Si l'on suppose en effet que les 3 cofondateurs de GitHub contrlent  parts gales la plateforme d'hbergement de codes source, ils devraient recevoir chacun environ 12,3 millions d'actions Microsoft. Cela quivaudrait  une participation de 0,16 % qui donnerait  chacun d'entre eux environ 10 fois plus d'actions que le PDG Satya Nadella, et environ 14 fois plus que le prsident de Microsoft Brad Smith. Ainsi, parmi les insiders de Microsoft, seule la participation de 1,34 % du cofondateur Bill Gates dpasserait celle des cofondateurs de GitHub. La somme de 7,5 milliards de dollars reprsente aussi 25 fois le chiffre d'affaires annuel de GitHub, lequel est estim  environ 300 millions de dollars, selon l'une des personnes impliques dans la transaction.

GitHub a t une cible d'acquisition pendant des annes, et a rejet  plusieurs reprises les propositions de socits telles que Microsoft, Google et Amazon, selon des personnes proches du sujet. Atlassian et le Chinois Tencent seraient galement parmi les autres socits qui envisageaient de racheter GitHub. Tout cela permet de mieux comprendre l'offre de Microsoft.

Source : CNBC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Au vu des prtendants au rachat de GitHub, pensez-vous que Microsoft tait la meilleure option ?
 ::fleche::  Sinon, quelle entreprise auriez-vous prfre pour le rachat de GitHub ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  C'est officiel, Microsoft dbourse 7,5 milliards $ pour s'offrir GitHub, le gant de Redmond se montre plus gnreux que ce que disaient les rumeurs
 ::fleche::  GitHub veut dvelopper un nouvel diteur de texte multiplateforme et ultraperformant bas sur Electron, Xray est encore un projet exprimental
 ::fleche::  Microsoft et GitHub collaborent pour porter GVFS sur macOS et Linux, la solution destine  supporter les normes bases de code gagne en maturit
 ::fleche::  Microsoft va fermer son service d'hbergement CodePlex le 15 dcembre 2017, et demande aux dveloppeurs de migrer leurs projets vers GitHub
 ::fleche::  Open source : les projets de Microsoft attirent plus de contributeurs que ceux des autres organisations, d'aprs le rapport annuel de GitHub

----------


## foetus

Du moment qu'il ne faudra pas  l'avenir un compte hotmail pour se connecter  ses dpts  ::whistle:: 

Et que Microsoft y aille mollo si lui prend des ides de campagnes de scurit dans les dpts  ::whistle:: 

Aprs qu'il intgre mme dans Word pour versionner les macros je m'en fiche un peu: je ne suis pas une cible  ::mrgreen::

----------


## micka132

> mais j'ai l'impression que tout est comme a chez MS. Tout est lis et souvent confus  paramtrer (ex: MS Exchange, SqlServer (qui est une trs bonne DB on est d'accord hein)


C'est pas totalement vrai, ni faux  ::P: . 
Il ya un cosysteme prvu pour windows. Personne ne crache sur Apple qui fait pareil mais en 10 fois pire.
Par ailleurs un cosystme te permet de faciliter grandement tes dploiements et malgrs ce que peuvent raconter certains linuxien ce n'est plus simple sur d'autre plateforme. 
Ce n'est pas pour rien que Docker est n, extremement pratique, parcequ'il y a justement un gros problme  la base, beaucoup moins prsent chez windows.

Sur l'affaire en cours, je comprends pas l'interet qu'il y a  racheter ca, tout comme pour Minecraft.

----------


## GordonFreeman

> C'est pas totalement vrai, ni faux . 
> Il ya un cosysteme prvu pour windows. Personne ne crache sur Apple qui fait pareil mais en 10 fois pire.
> Par ailleurs un cosystme te permet de faciliter grandement tes dploiements et malgrs ce que peuvent raconter certains linuxien ce n'est plus simple sur d'autre plateforme. 
> Ce n'est pas pour rien que Docker est n, extremement pratique, parcequ'il y a justement un gros problme  la base, beaucoup moins prsent chez windows.
> 
> Sur l'affaire en cours, je comprends pas l'interet qu'il y a  racheter ca, tout comme pour Minecraft.


Oui effectivement ce n'est pas les seuls, et surement pas les pire. En fait je rpondais juste  cette question :



> A part la suite office qui comme le nom l'indique est une suite, tu as d'autre exemple?


Sinon +1 pour Docker (mme si je comprend pas l'affirmation qu'il n'y a moins de problme sous Windows et encore moins : Par ailleurs un cosystme te permet de faciliter grandement tes dploiements)
Finalement, qu'est ce qui fait une (ce n'est surement pas la seule mais je ne connais pas assez) des grande force de Docker ? A mon sens c'est l'abstraction (de l'OS, du hardware, etc).

C'est quand mme un gros avantage, quand on voit les problmes que a peut engendrer d'tre tributaire de matriel, d'os, etc. Je lisait encore la news ce matin qui disait qu'Apple va dprcier OpenGL et OpenCL 
https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1.../#post10283443
Franchement c'est pas anodin comme dcisions... Il suffit de voir les commentaires des personnes qui on investis du temps pour dvelopper ou porter des applis ou jeux sous Mac et qui voient leur travail rendu inutile.

Enfin bref on s'carte compltement du sujet d'origine  :;):

----------


## goldbergg

> Sans vouloir polmiquer je tiens  prciser que je n'ai rien contre Microsoft, mais j'ai l'impression que tout est comme a chez MS. Tout est lis et souvent confus  paramtrer (ex: MS Exchange, SqlServer (qui est une trs bonne DB on est d'accord hein)
> 
> Sinon pour les exemple:
> Je fais un peu le pourris mais a illustre bien; Explorer, qui est un navigateur web ne peut pas tre supprim de l'OS (peut-tre a  chang entre temps). Mais franchement WTF entre un OS et un navigateur ?
> 
> Navision (ERP microsoft), tu veux une GED  ben faut installer du sharepoint (je crois que tu n'as d'ailleurs pas le choix de la GED que tu veux, il faut du MS (me semble t'il)
> 
> Windows server, tu veux juste un OS de serveur pour installer les services dont tu as rellement besoin mais non tu as d'office 50 services qui te pollue plus la vie qu'autre chose (IIS qui bloque le port 80, etc,etc, mais pas de SSH..)
> 
> ...


Merci pour ta rponse, en faite j'avais mal compris se que tu disait.
Je pensais que tu parlais de vente forc (genre tu veux acheter Visual Studio Entreprise? Ok mais tu doit aussi acheter une licence SQL server Datacenter Edition mme si tu n'en a pas besoin).

Alors qu'en faite tu parle de problme de dpendance et de configuration par default et malheureusement se problme existe partout... (j'ai dj eu se genre de cas sous Linux, mme si sa doit tre plus rare).
Aprs la plus part des problme qui tu liste peuvent heureusement souvent tre contourner (genre utiliser le port 80 avec Apache et non IIS).

Pour IE, il me semble qu'il y a une forte dpendance avec le systme car les WebView de Windows utilise le moteur de IE, donc si tu le dsinstalle compltement, certain logiciel risque de ne plus afficher certain composant.

----------


## vosaray

> C'est quoi les valeurs du l'open source ? Je pense que pas mal de valeur peuvent au final se retrouver dans la vision actuelle de Microsoft mais implment diffremment. Une des batailles de Satya c'est l'inclusion. En permettant par exemple aux personnes handicapes d'accder aux outils Microsoft (la suite Office en est le meilleurs exemple) Permettre  tout le monde d'avoir accs aux logiciels est sans doute une valeur de l'open source non ?
> C'est juste la faon de l'implmenter qui diffre. Ok la vision sur le l'open source pourra changer dans le futur de la part de Microsoft. Mais a aurait pu arriver aussi avec un nouveau CEO chez Github, au final je pense que a reste bnfique pour la plateforme actuellement, le jour o a ne le sera plus une autre plateforme prendra le relais. Est-ce que quelqu'un est vraiment triste que Netscape a disparu ? Alors que Firefox est arriv ?


Oulala , c'est du lourd ....

MarieKisSlaJoue, le*s* valeur*s* de l'open source ont t dcrites dans differents manifestos , le premier remontant  1985 et concernant "le GNU". Si jamais tu te donnes la peine de les consulter (qq frappes de touches et un click dans ton moteur de recherche favori devraient suffire  les localiser), tu y trouveras des informations utiles sur le sujet. De plus elles ont t traduites en plusieurs langues , avec une orthographe et une grammaire correcte, donc il est difficile de ne pas arriver  les parcourir.

Sinon la valeur "core" de l'Open Source est de garantir l'accs au code source. Il s'agit de partager le code afin de stimuler la crativit, favoriser un travail communautaire, ducationnel en le protgeant des intrts lucratifs. En dcoulent tout un tas de bnfices pour les utilisateurs, tels la prennit des logiciels, la scurit, la possibilit de les modifier et adapter au besoins... Et tout cela de manire gratuite et transparente ce qui facilite grandement l'accs aux logiciels. 

Par exemple, si ton post tait publi en tant qu'Open Source tu aurais pu compter sur la communaut pour y apporter des corrections de grammaire et d'orthographe de manire  le rendre un minimum lisible. Tu aurais aussi pu bnficier de conseils afin de ne pas confondre les ides marketing et les valeurs communautaires. Et tout ca avant de "releaser" ton post publiquement ... 

Mais comme ton post n'est pas open source et que la communaut ne peut pas t'aider, tu est condamn  diter ton post par tes propres moyens, quand tu en auras le temps et quand tu en sentiras le besoin (si jamais cela arrive). Bref tu est typiquement dans la situation de Microsoft et d'autres diteurs de logiciels qui font du close source. 

L'honorable et vnrable diteur de logiciels nomm Microsoft ne partage aucune des valeurs de l'open source. Ceci n'est pas une critique mais un constat. D'ailleurs Microsoft est loin d"tre le seul acteur dans cette situation. Les business models de cette catgorie d'diteurs sont trs differents de ceux des acteurs de l'open source. Parmi les acteurs de l'open source on trouve aussi des socits trs bien portantes au demeurant. Elles se rmunrent sur le conseil et les souscriptions de support optionnelles, mais le code reste ouvert et libre. Leur modles et valeurs sont en totale opposition avec les positions de Microsoft. Cela changera peut tre  trs long terme et je pense que c'est aussi le dsir de Satya, mais pour l'instant c'est loin d'tre fait. Et les messages marketing du type "humanitaire" sur l'exclusion ne changeront rien  la situation, ca reste juste du marketing.

----------


## grunk

> Non a va bien au del de a. Tu as tout l'historique des releases, des milestones, des issues, et tout le tracking utilisateur qui est dans les bases de donnes de GitHub et qui n'est pas exportable. En gros toute la gestion de projet des projets opensources du web (parce que tout le javascript est sur GitHub) qui est l. Tu ne peux pas exporter a simplement  ma connaissance. C'est un problme. C'est un *norme* problme.


Depuis gitlab tu peux importer un projet github sans problme : 




> The following aspects of a project are imported:
> 
> Repository description (GitLab.com & 7.7+)Git repository data (GitLab.com & 7.7+)Issues (GitLab.com & 7.7+)Pull requests (GitLab.com & 8.4+)Wiki pages (GitLab.com & 8.4+)Milestones (GitLab.com & 8.7+)Labels (GitLab.com & 8.7+)Release note descriptions (GitLab.com & 8.12+)Pull request review comments (GitLab.com & 10.2+)Regular issue and pull request comments


https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/user/proj...rt/github.html

idem pour les profils qui servent de CV , si demain un meilleur outil prend la place , tout le monde migrera et mettra  jour l'url de son profil. C'est un faux problme.

----------


## Marco46

@grunk 

Effectivement GitLab utilises les API de GitHub mais a reste compliqu et largement imparfait, par exemple si une issue a t ouverte sur GitHub par un utilisateur qui n'existe pas sur GitLa,b l'auteur de l'issue sur GitLab devient le proprio du repo. Normal ils peuvent pas vraiment faire autrement mais a montre juste que quand tu dcides de migrer ton projet de GitHub  Gitlab tu sacrifies avec un gros bout de viande, c'est pas neutre quoi ...

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Le futur CEO de Github, Nat Friedman, veut mettre les points sur les i :*
* Microsoft est le partenaire idal pour GitHub , estime le vtran de l'open source*

Vous n'tes pas sans savoir que depuis peu, Microsoft a acquis GitHub pour un montant de 7,5 milliards de dollars mettant ainsi fin aux rumeurs qui circulaient depuis un certain temps. Chris Wanstrath, l'ex-PDG et cofondateur de GitHub avait annonc sa dmission depuis aot 2017. Le poste de PDG tait donc vacant depuis des mois et GitHub n'avait pas russi  nommer un autre. Cela est dornavant rgl puis quaprs le rachat de GitHub par Microsoft, un des vice-prsidents de Microsoft, Nat Friedman, est annonc pour tre le nouveau PDG de GitHub. Depuis cette annonce de rachat, une ambiance de mfiance rgne au sein des dveloppeurs. Certains sont septiques sur l'avenir et l'orientation que va prendre GitHub dornavant. Satya Nadella, PDG de Microsoft a rassur la communaut des dveloppeurs que GitHub sera indpendant. Les raisons du rachat et les plans de Microsoft pour GitHub sont bien expliqus, mais la mfiance rgne toujours. Nat Friedman monte au crneau pour faire la part des choses.


*Qui est Nat Friedman ?*

Nat est un vice-prsident de Microsoft. C'est un dveloppeur qui opre dans le monde de l'open source depuis les annes 90 quand il a dcouvert l'environnement Linux. Il est de la Virginie aux tats-Unis dAmrique et a plus de 15 ans d'exprience dans la communaut Linux. Il est le fondateur de Xamarin rachet par Microsoft en 2016. Il partage entirement la vision de Microsoft qui s'oriente de plus en plus vers l'open source. Microsoft est d'ailleurs  lorganisation qui attire le plus de contributeurs sur GitHub  travers l'hbergement de plusieurs de ses principaux projets open source sur GitHub,  savoir Visual Studio Code, TypeScript, .NET et bien plus. Nat a rejoint Microsoft il y a deux ans aprs l'acquisition de Xamarin. Son premier commit sur GitHub remonte en 2009 quand GitHub n'avait qu'un an d'existence. 

*Que pense Nat Friedman au sujet de ce rachat ?* 

Pour Nat, c'est une opportunit pour GitHub et tous les dveloppeurs que Microsoft soit un partenaire.  En tant que dveloppeur qui aime GitHub dans son lan, je pense que Microsoft est le partenaire idal pour GitHub  a-t-il dclar. Il comprend galement le scepticisme qui rgne au sein de la communaut des dveloppeurs et tient  rassurer les uns et les autres sur deux points :

GitHub fonctionnera indpendamment en tant que communaut, plateforme et business. Pour Nat, GitHub conservera ses valeurs de dveloppement, son esprit distinctif et son extensibilit,  nous soutiendrons toujours les dveloppeurs dans leur choix de langage, de licence, d'outil, de plateforme, ou de cloud  a-t-il ajout ;GitHub gardera sa philosophie de dveloppement. GitHub est particulirement apprci pour sa philosophie de dveloppement qui tient compte de toutes les facettes de l'exprience dveloppeur,  je comprends et je respecte cela, et je sais que nous continuerons  construire des outils polis et taills au got des dveloppeurs , a dclar Nat.

*Source :*  Nat Friedman

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'avenir de GitHub ?

 ::fleche::  Le rachat de GitHub par Microsoft va-t-il changer l'orientation de GitHub ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Pourquoi le rachat de GitHub et quels sont les plans de Microsoft ?

 ::fleche::  Sondage : Suite au rachat de GitHub par Microsoft la communaut des dveloppeurs se divise et vous qu'allez-vous faire ?

 ::fleche::  C'est officiel, Microsoft dbourse 7,5 milliards $ pour s'offrir GitHub, le gant de Redmond se montre plus gnreux que ce que disaient les rumeurs

 ::fleche::  Microsoft serait intresse pour racheter GitHub, et un prix d'acquisition de 5 milliards est annonc au moment o GitHub cherche un nouveau PDG

----------


## Invit

Sans vouloir tre mchant avec ce monsieur, que vaut l'avis d'un vice-prsident d'une entreprise concernant sa propre entreprise ? 

J'ai surtout l'impression de voir quelqu'un qui a beaucoup contribu  l'open source et qui s'est intgr dans cette entreprise en oubliant comment elle en est arrive l.

----------


## xarkam

> L'honorable et vnrable diteur de logiciels nomm Microsoft ne partage aucune des valeurs de l'open source. Ceci n'est pas une critique mais un constat.


Alors nous ne constatons pas la mme chose. Depuis 2 ans, je constate que Microsoft, met de plus en plus de projet en open source.
Bien videmment, il s'agit de produits pour dveloppeurs.





> Parmi les acteurs de l'open source on trouve aussi des socits trs bien portantes au demeurant. Elles se rmunrent sur le conseil et les souscriptions de support optionnelles, mais le code reste ouvert et libre. Leur modles et valeurs sont en totale opposition avec les positions de Microsoft.


Et elle se comptes sur les doigts des deux mains. (et on se passera de l'argument classique et indtrnable, je parle bien sur de RedHat).





> Cela changera peut tre  trs long terme et je pense que c'est aussi le dsir de Satya, mais pour l'instant c'est loin d'tre fait.


Je te rejoint sur ce point, mais tu fais preuve d'une certaine utopie en imaginant que tout peux changer du jour au lendemain.
C'est un travail qui prend du temps tout comme le fait de vouloir arrter de fumer ou de vouloir maigrir.



La problmatique avec beaucoup de libristes, soit c'est tout blanc, soit c'est tout noir. Il ne peut y avoir de demi mesure.

Mais faisons preuve d'analyse. Si l'open source tait un vecteur de profits aussi puissant que le closed, je te pose la question, pourquoi ne trouvons nous pas alors tout en opensource ?
Et ici je ne parle pas des valeurs. Je parle purement business. Je parle de faire du frics, du flouz.

Prenons l'exemple de github. Il est difficile de nier que la courbe financire n'a fait que tirer vers le bas et ce depuis des annes.
Pourquoi ? Par ce qu'on a voulu offrir un produit aux valeur de l'opensource.

On a juste oubli de prendre en compte dans l'quation, que l'opensource ne reois pas vraiment l'argent  la auteur de ce qu'il devrait tout simplement par ce que l'tre humain prfre le garder pour lui.
Le service tant gratuit, on ne s'est pas vraiment pos la question du devenir du service. C'est gratos, le reste on s'en bat les couilles. On, se dit, ouais, mais moi aussi je fait un truc opensource, alors pourquoi
je leur filerais de l'argent alors que moi mme j'en demande pas ?

Quant aux entreprises, elles ne le font que si elle peuvent en tirer un avantage quelconque.

Pour ma part, je trouve qu'actuellement nous somme dans un juste milieu entre closed et open.
Je fais du closed car faut bien se nourrir, car si je devais compter sur des dons et soutient, ca fait un bail que je vivrais sous les ponts et que je ne participerais plus  rien.

Il serait grand temps d'arrter de jouer au moralisateur avec l'opensource et dj peut-tre de ce demander si oui l'open source peu permettre  tous de vivre dignement.
On pourrais aussi parler du dev principal de gimp qui en est  faire laumne pour pouvoir continuer  dev  plein temps dessus.

Mais bon, en dehors de ca, l''opensource et lesprit qui vhicule est tellement beau.....

----------


## grunk

> Mais faisons preuve d'analyse. Si l'open source tait un vecteur de profits aussi puissant que le closed, je te pose la question, pourquoi ne trouvons nous pas alors tout en opensource ?


Opensource a veux pas dire gratuit  :;): 

L'exemple le plus typique pour moi c'est QT. C'est opensource , tu peux l'utiliser gratos si tu te plie au jeu des licences.
Si tu veux pas c'est ~4K/dev/an.

Et  priori il doivent vendre quelques licences vu comment QT semble se porter.

----------


## GordonFreeman

> Mais faisons preuve d'analyse. Si l'open source tait un vecteur de profits aussi puissant que le closed, je te pose la question, pourquoi ne trouvons nous pas alors tout en opensource ?


Ben coute faut peut-tre regarder  la bonne place, perso a fait 15 ans que je travaille avec des outils plus ou moins lis au monde du libre (dev Java). Je n'ai jamais eu de problme pour trouver quoique ce soit!

Pour tre honnte avec toi, quand ja'i eu le plus de soucis dans ma carrire, c'est quand j'ai du faire du C# en 2010. Obliger de travailler avec VS 2008 (h oui, format propritaire obligeait) Impossible de bosser avec VS  l'poque sans 36 plugins dont l'obligatoire ReSharper qu'il fallait payer (pour faire du 'bte' refactoring...) et les autres...

Mais pour le dev Java tu trouve quasiment tout en open-source ou en libre , le langage, les framework du plus simple au plus puissant (Spring, Hibernate, Apache), le tooling (maven, Svn Git, and Co) la plupart des EDI, la chaine d'intgration continue Jenkins, Nexus Sonar, etc, les MariaDB, etc.

J'aurais bien rpondu au reste de ton post, mais il y a tellement d'amalgame et de mauvaise foi....

Bref.

----------


## micka132

> Opensource a veux pas dire gratuit


C'est vident, mais force est de constat qu' ce jour le closed source rapporte toujours trs bien, meme sur des "nouveaux" produits. 
Regarde Slack par exemple, un dpoussirage du tchat (voire de IRC), et tout le monde se jette sur ce truc. Les solutions open n'arrivent pas a percer.
C'est d'ailleurs assez triste de voir des quipe ne jurer que par l'open source, et utiliser slack  :8O:  (et google drive au passage) (si tu rajoutes que ca utilise Mac, la ca devient comique).

----------


## xarkam

> Opensource a veux pas dire gratuit 
> 
> L'exemple le plus typique pour moi c'est QT. C'est opensource , tu peux l'utiliser gratos si tu te plie au jeu des licences.
> Si tu veux pas c'est ~4K/dev/an.
> 
> Et  priori il doivent vendre quelques licences vu comment QT semble se porter.


Je sais bien  :;): 

Mais si on pousse encore un peu plus loin. Des projets comme LibreOffice par exemple, si il n'ont pas le soutient d'entreprises qui font du closed, o en seraient-ils ?
Pas loin je pense.

Si je reste dans cet exemple, on a fait la Document Fondation. Mais ce n'est pas par bienveillance. La fondation n'existe que par ce que c'est plus facile et attractif pour que de grosses entreprises puissent y participer tant financirement que sous forme de ressources humaines.

Et concrtement, pas mal de libristes ne voient que le ct gratos de la chose.

Si on prend Linux en tant que OS bureau, je rappel quant mme que Linus a dit il y a quelque annes que c'tait fini qu'on avait rat le coche pour offrir une alternative viable.
(et quant je parle de viable c'est pas "moi j'utilise linux chez moi". non je parle de viable pour monsieur tout le monde. Ca veut dire, j'achte un truc en grande surface et ca fonctionne aussi simplement que sous windows et le comment du pourquoi on s'en balec.)

Non, encore une fois, si on ne retrouve pas de linux sur les machines ce n'est pas par ce que MS fait du lobbying.  Non, c'est grce  cette merveilleuse communaut du libre et de son partage.
Concrtement lorsqu'il y a eu un coche pour prendre des parts, on a vu apparatre une certaine Ubuntu qui tait l pour se poser comme alternative.
On a vu quoi ? On a vu une belle bande d'abrutis qui ont eu peur pour leur petit monde dlitisme (enfin c'est ce qu'ils s'imaginent) venir rler sur une distrib par ce qu'elle fournissait un truc: Unity
Encore une fois, on les a vu venir cracher leur venin envers Canonical par ce qu'ils ont tent de se battre  arme gal avec les autres, mais que au nom du sacro saint opensource et de son esprits, non c'est mal il ne faut pas.

Alors le libriste regarde son nombril et dit "ben oui mais c'est la faute  ms et son lobbing". 
Au lieu de mettre de l'eau dans leur vin et de se dire "ok, bon on laisse faire, et on laisse venir le commun du mortel  nous et on agrandi, on change les mentalits, on change le futur", non on a fait aucune consessions.

Du coup, tout ces ptit libristes qui sont l  nous dire que le rachat de github c'est le mal. Ben ils peuvent tous brler en enfer. Par ce que ce sont ces ptit libristes qui ferme au monde leur propre communaut.

----------


## Marco46

> Si on prend Linux en tant que OS bureau, je rappel quant mme que Linus a dit il y a quelque annes que c'tait fini qu'on avait rat le coche pour offrir une alternative viable.
> (et quant je parle de viable c'est pas "moi j'utilise linux chez moi". non je parle de viable pour monsieur tout le monde. Ca veut dire, j'achte un truc en grande surface et ca fonctionne aussi simplement que sous windows et le comment du pourquoi on s'en balec.)
> 
> Non, encore une fois, si on ne retrouve pas de linux sur les machines ce n'est pas par ce que MS fait du lobbying.


Bah non bien sr il n'y a aucun lien fils unique.

Non mais tu te foutrais pas un peu beaucoup de la gueule du monde toi ?

Enlves seulement 5 minutes les 2 poutrelles que tu as dans les yeux, compare moi Ubuntu 16 avec Windows 10 et liste moi point par point en quoi W10 est suprieur  U16 ?

La seule raison pour laquelle Microsoft conserve son monopole desktop c'est grce  la vente lie. Et j'ai mme envie de dire que c'est la seule raison qui prserve MS d'une fuite de ses utilisateurs tellement ils pondent daube sur daube. Il parait qu'ils ont des ergonomes, il parait mme qu'ils reoivent un salaire. Et l je voulais faire une super blague avec certains handicaps mentaux mais je peux plus je suis modrateur.

Tchao.

----------


## xarkam

> Ben coute faut peut-tre regarder  la bonne place, perso a fait 15 ans que je travaille avec des outils plus ou moins lis au monde du libre (dev Java). Je n'ai jamais eu de problme pour trouver quoique ce soit!
> 
> Pour tre honnte avec toi, quand ja'i eu le plus de soucis dans ma carrire, c'est quand j'ai du faire du C# en 2010. Obliger de travailler avec VS 2008 (h oui, format propritaire obligeait) Impossible de bosser avec VS  l'poque sans 36 plugins dont l'obligatoire ReSharper qu'il fallait payer (pour faire du 'bte' refactoring...) et les autres...
> 
> Mais pour le dev Java tu trouve quasiment tout en open-source ou en libre , le langage, les framework du plus simple au plus puissant (Spring, Hibernate, Apache), le tooling (maven, Svn Git, and Co) la plupart des EDI, la chaine d'intgration continue Jenkins, Nexus Sonar, etc, les MariaDB, etc.
> 
> J'aurais bien rpondu au reste de ton post, mais il y a tellement d'amalgame et de mauvaise foi....
> 
> Bref.


Tu fais l'amalgame entre des produit qui ne s'adressent qu'aux dveloppeurs et les produits qui s'adresses  un plus large publique.

Aprs, nous somme en 2018 et pas 2008. Je n'y peux rien si tu reste bloqu sur cette poque.

Si tu vois de la mauvaise fois, c'est par ce que tu te cantonne  ta vision de la chose que en tant que dveloppeur.

Mais sinon, on peu parler de l'cosystme java qui est un bordel sans nom. Je pourrais aussi parler de Eclipse et IntelliJ qui pour le second est un IDE qui fait gagner tellement de temps.
C'est surement pour ca que google a choisi intellij.

Au passage, lorsque tu sera arriv en 2018, tu te rendra compte que c# est devenu opensource avec plein de package (ca devient le bordel made in Java), que visual studio  une version gratuite qui n'a plus rien avoir avec les version express que toi tu trouve en 2008.
Qu'il existe visual studio code qui est multi platforme, ect...

Enfin voila quoi. Y a rien  dire d'autre que viens dans le prsent, le pass c'est nulle  :;):

----------


## GordonFreeman

Alors en 2 mots,




> Tu fais l'amalgame entre des produit qui ne s'adressent qu'aux dveloppeurs et les produits qui s'adresses  un plus large publique.
> ...
> Si tu vois de la mauvaise fois, c'est par ce que tu te cantonne  ta vision de la chose que en tant que dveloppeur.


Heu pour rappel c'est quoi comme type de forum ici  ? Et c'est quoi le sujet de base ?




> Aprs, nous somme en 2018 et pas 2008. Je n'y peux rien si tu reste bloqu sur cette poque.


Bref....

Et pour tout a;



> Mais sinon, on peu parler de l'cosystme java qui est un bordel sans nom. Je pourrais aussi parler de Eclipse et IntelliJ qui pour le second est un IDE qui fait gagner tellement de temps.
> C'est surement pour ca que google a choisi intellij.
> 
> Au passage, lorsque tu sera arriv en 2018, tu te rendra compte que c# est devenu opensource avec plein de package (ca devient le bordel made in Java), que visual studio  une version gratuite qui n'a plus rien avoir avec les version express que toi tu trouve en 2008.
> Qu'il existe visual studio code qui est multi platforme, ect...
> 
> Enfin voila quoi. Y a rien  dire d'autre que viens dans le prsent, le pass c'est nulle


Ben oui, C# est un bon langage. Et oui il ressemble fortement  Java!
Mais surtout, si pour toi c'est un joyeux bordel C# ou Java (ce qui bien sur n'est pas du tout les cas) et que tu n'arrive pas  apprhender les concept sous-jacent, je pense qu'il te faut envisager une reconversion...

C'est que tu n'as toujours pas assimil les concepts fondamentaux de la POO. (Du coup on ne va pas invoquer des sujets un peu plus pouss comme l'architecture d'une appli, la gestion des dpendances transitive vie l'AOP, le dcouplage des couches et la testabilit d'une appli via l'inversion de contrle)

Tu peux dire que je suis rester croch en 2008, mais  la diffrence de toi, pour moi toute cette structure est naturelle et limpide et suit une volution claire et logique. 

Ha oui, encore juste ceci;



> Enfin voila quoi. Y a rien  dire d'autre que viens dans le prsent, le pass c'est nulle


La tu as raison, mais n'oublie pas une chose, pour juger le prsent il faut connaitre le pass!

Du coup une chose est certaine et la je suis sur qu'on sera d'accord les 2. Nos vue sont antagoniste! Et, perso je vais m'arrter la dans les posts car on est compltement hors sujet et on ne sera de toute faon jamais d'accord.

Sur ce, bon courage pour la suite de ta carrire.

----------


## melka one

> Microsoft est d'ailleurs lorganisation qui attire le plus de contributeurs sur GitHub  travers l'hbergement de plusieurs de ses principaux projets open source sur GitHub,  savoir Visual Studio Code, TypeScript, .NET et bien plus.


c'est pas JavaScript qui domine ?

----------


## Tryph

> Mais si on pousse encore un peu plus loin. Des projets comme LibreOffice par exemple, si il n'ont pas le soutient d'entreprises qui font du closed, o en seraient-ils ?
> Pas loin je pense.


Question de point de vue et d'orientation des oeillres...

Tu sembles croire que les projet open-source et/ou libres (T'as pas l'air de faire de diffrence entre les 2 alors je sais pas trop de quoi tu parles. Le sais-tu toi mme d'ailleurs?) ne survivent que parce que des boites qui font des produits bien ferms les entretiennent (par pure bont sans doute?).
C'est une vision tellement nave du monde du dveloppement informatique...

Un libriste-extrmiste (il est pratique ce mot "extrmiste" depuis quelques annes, on le met  toutes les sauces), te rpondrait sans doute qu'tant donn que la trs grande majorit des boites qui font du propritaire bien opaque utilisent tous les jours des outils open-source et/ou libre. a serait donc les boites aux produits propritaires qui dpendent en fait des projets open-source/libre...
a serait aussi trs naf...

Si on est un peu honnte (mme pas besoin d'tre trs honnte), on ne peut qu'admettre que les 2 pratiques sont trs lies de nos jours.
Si on retire tous les outils open-source/libres aux projet ferms, m'est avis que la plupart d'entre eux vont se casser la gueule trs rapidement.
Si on retire toutes les subventions des gros projets open-source/libres, leur volution va beaucoup se ralentir.

Une diffrence c'est qu'un projet open-source/libre peut survivre  un manque de moyen et continuer au moins d'tre maintenu si quelqu'un se donne la peine de le reprendre. Un projet propritaire-ferm qui fait perdre de l'argent  ses actionnaires n'a aucune chance de survivre longtemps et ne sera repris par personne tant donn que son code n'est pas disponible.



Bon et puis on pourrait parler de scurit, de partage, d'apprentissage, d'thique, de collaboration; mais j'ai pas l'impression que ces notions intressent beaucoup les gens qui chient sur "l'open" (quoi qu'ils entendent par l  :;):  )



Et puis une dernire petite rflexion sur le pass, le prsent, le futur, les bonnes intentions affiches et tout a...
Actuellement Satya Nadella semble vouloir transformer Microsoft en entreprise moins dtestable qu'elle ne le fut dans un pass pas si lointain, c'est plutt une bonne chose.
Mais une question me vient: est-ce rellement Satya Nadella qui dirige Microsoft ou un conseil d'administration?
Que se passera-t-il quand le conseil d'administration dcidera de remercier Satya pour mettre (allez disons) Trump  la place?
Sans tre devin, je me dit que dans un tel cas, il se pourrait que la belle ouverture affiche de Microsoft se fane et qu'un demi tour soit effectu rapidement (mais dtrompe moi si tu penses que je dlire).


Du coup, est-ce que c'est si fou de se mfier du rachat de Github par Microsoft? Moi a me parait tre une raction plutt raisonnable.
Est-ce que c'est si fou de faire une confiance aveugle  une socit dirige par un conseil d'administration et de croire en ses intentions affiches sans rserve en se persuadant qu'elles sont graves dans le marbre...? Moi a me parait pour le moins imprudent.

----------


## Watilin

Bonjour, voici mon exprience personnelle, jespre que a peut intresser.

Hier jai cr un compte Framagit (cest bas sur Gitlab) et jy ai import tous mes dpts Github. Il y a un bouton pour faire a en un clic.
Jai constat quil ny avait pas de diffrence entre les forks et mes propres projets. Je ne sais pas si cest un dfaut de la plateforme ou une contrainte technique. Est-ce quen utilisant git pur on a moyen de faire la diffrence entre un fork et un projet original ?

Bien que ce ne soit pas forcment mon intention, jai cherch  savoir si je pouvais supprimer mon compte Github. Il y a plusieurs choses qui men empchent, mais ce nest pas la plateforme Github en elle-mme :
a a dj t dit sur ce fil, si je veux contribuer  des projets hbergs sur Github, je ne peux le faire quavec un compte Github ;certains services de Mozilla, en particulier le compte que jai sur le MDN, requirent un compte Github pour sauthentifier. Cest un choix particulier qui a t fait par Mozilla il y a quelques annes aprs larrt de leur propre systme dauthentification, Persona. Ils avaient besoin dun fournisseur didentit qui permette lauthentification  deux facteurs (2FA), ils ont choisi Github.

Gitlab permet galement lauthentification  deux facteurs ; cette plateforme prend mme en charge les tokens USB (genre Yubikey), a reste assez rare aujourdhui. Par contre elle ne le propose que sur tlphone, il faut faire une manipulation non documente pour y arriver sur un PC. Jespre que cette limitation un peu bte va tre corrige bientt.

Javais dj une lgre gne  utiliser Github au dpart. Cette annonce de rachat ne fait quacclrer une dcision que jaurais prise tt ou tard de toute faon. Que ce soit Microsoft, Google, ou autre, le problme demeure : Github nest plus indpendant.

Framagit nest pas une entreprise. Ici, le risque principal nest pas le rachat par un gant, plutt une disparition du service. Je ne suis pas pessimiste sur ce point mais il est bon de savoir  quoi sattendre.

Mme avec Framagit, a reste le serveur de quelquun dautre et on doit avoir confiance. Payer un serveur priv pour sauto-hberger ? Il faut faire confiance au fournisseur du serveur. Avoir un serveur chez soi ? Cest peut-tre la solution ultime, mais a demande une certaine quantit de moyens et defforts.  chacune et chacun de trouver son compromis, de savoir o placer son curseur. Pour linstant, je place mon curseur sur Framagit.

Je garde mon compte Github, mais  partir de maintenant, mes projets personnels seront sur Framagit, en visibilit publique, sauf exception.

----------


## koyosama

Qu'est-ce qu'il ya comprendre que je veux juste pas mettre mon code dans le mme panier que Crosoft, si je voulais que j'utilise Crosoft, j'aurais utiliser Codeplex, google code depuis longtemps. Il ya comprend au GDPR, j'ai pas envide cnatonner ou labelisser comme un vulgaire animal chex eux. Je veux juste mettre dans un endroit neutre. C'est la logique de diviser pour mieux rgner c'est une rgle aussi vieux que le monde, a favorise l'innovation. Le rachat c'est pas une innovation. 

Que Microsoft donne des projets Open Source, s'en fou ... C'est pas lui qui crit mes codes. Si y'avait pas VScode, j'aurais utiliser Atom ou Sublime Text, si je devais crire les plugins pour Atom et Sublime, je l'aurais. Je suis dsol pour les gens qui ont pas le skills, mais d'autres l'on. J'ai juste pas envie d'utiliser Crosoft. J'ai arrt Skype, C#. Le gars me parle de Xamarin, merci de montrer tous les postes junior en Xamarin, yen a pas. La technologie a juste aucune valeur. Xamarin est une bonne technologie mais comme tous les entrepreneurs, c'est pas mainstream du tout.

Alors s'il vous plait arrter dire que Microsoft va mettre du gold dans Github, il va juste le rendre corporate, moins accesible pour les petits gens comme moi et le rendre encore corporate. pour avoir travailler avec des technologies toute ma vie, c'est juste  un monde elitistes qui faut suivre tout le temps. Je peux dire la mme chose pour AWS, Google et Java. 

Github tait vraiment accessible, je suis dsol de le dire pour un jeune travailler dans une stack microsoft c'est ultra complexe parce que c'est pas accessible pour les gens avec un minimum de baggages. Et j'ai pas envie de retourner dans cette stack. Maintenant le dvelopper. Un peu comme swift et Xcode. Combien peut se payer un mac ou mme de quoi faire dmarer les stacks Microsoft.

Franchement, je vais juste migrer gitlab ou m'importe alternative avant que le github deviennent ultra corporate. S'il le laisse comme Oracle a fait Mysql pas de problme. Mais s'ils le fourre  la sauce TFS, merci j'ai autre chose  faire. Dsol d'tre un Hippie, c'est juste que je suis encore jeune et j'ai envie pas d'tre institutionalis encore, j'ai envie de faire de ma merde sur mon code durant mon temps libre, j'ai fini envie de du code pirate sur mon SCM online. J'ai pas envie d'avoir un putain de certificatiin micosoft pour pourver que je sais utiliser git/github auprs de mon prochain recruteur. Je suis polyglot et croyez-moi la plupart des languages sont pas tous flexibles.

Pour ceux qui ont du monde Microsoft comprennnent ce que je veux dire. Oui admettez que Microsoft c'est un peu comme la Serie "Corporate", ya de fun, les clients, c'est les mmes, ya rien de gratuits et en plus les tech leaders de stack sont les mmes. Et j'ai jamais personne au boulot avoir le privilge de faire la mme chose que Coding for fun au Techdays Ou Microsoft Tech Summit de Paris. Les "fires d'tre dveloppeurs" sont que des goistes. J'etais l pour le fun Windows Phone, et Microsoft a vraiment essay d'attirer les dveloppeurs, mais sont plus gros problmes sont les partenaires qui forment sont co-systme, ce sont juste des corporates.

Alors maintenant que github est Microsft, Github n'a plus aucune valeur. ll va se ranger comme les autres. Je suis en train de regarder ce qu'il se fait en Chine et j'ai l'impression que les alternarives existent, je vais aller o aucune entreprise amricaine de la Silicon Arrtera les vrais Open Sourcers. La neutralit c'est ce qui a permis l'existence de HTMl5, Atom (qui a donne lieu a VScode), ... En plus  pour une entreprise qui prnent la neutralit, a a rien de neutre. J'ai vu beaucoup de nouvelles gnration se faire endoctrin. 

J'ai rien contre Microsoft, je pense que sa stack est la meilleur que j'ai jamais utilis, mme ces outils. Mais toute sa communaut et surtout ces partenaires, j'ai envie de leur dire ╭∩╮(︶︿︶)╭∩╮, j'ai pas envie que le monde du dveloppement se rsume aux gros studios de jeux innaccessible pour le commun des mortels, aux mondes des assurances. Merci de pensez aux petits gens. Aussi irraliste ce que je vais dire mme Apple et Macdonnald font mieux dans ce domaine. Je tiens  mon tee-shirt dgeulasse encore. Crosoft j'ai assez donn ...

Demain c'est quoi, c'est Wikipedia ...

----------


## Marco46

> Un libriste-extrmiste (il est pratique ce mot "extrmiste" depuis quelques annes, on le met  toutes les sauces)


C'est so 2008, en 2018 il faut dire libriste-_radicalis_.




> Est-ce quen utilisant git pur on a moyen de faire la diffrence entre un fork et un projet original ?


Non c'est une juste un clone.

----------


## Invit

> Apres la gabegie MineCraft a 2.5 Milliards, la gabegie Nokia a 5.4 Milliards... esperons que M$ aura un peu plus de flair sur ce coup la.


Je me demande si le rachat de Minecraft et de GitHub ne sont pas des oprations visant un objectif  trs long terme plutt qu'une rentabilit immdiate. 

Je m'explique: Minecraft et GitHub sont des plateformes sur lesquelles des communauts d'utilisateurs de profils htroclites dmarrent des projets collaboratifs  partir de rien, imbriquent des modles existants afin de ne pas avoir a rcrire ce qui l'a dj t ailleurs, y apportent des rectifications aprs avoir rpondu  des problmes complexes, etc.  

Pour une entreprise menant des recherches sur lintelligence artificielle observer les mcanismes dcrits plus haut est un avantage inespr. Par ces rachats Microsoft obtient la lgitimit d'exploiter (voir  terme dhberger?) ces donnes, afin d'effectuer un apprentissage supervis des millions d'exemples fournis par les utilisateurs de ces plateformes.  

Pour rsumer, quoi de mieux que de passer GitHub au crible du machine learning pour esprer un jour obtenir une IA capable de coder? 

J'affabule srement mais il faut bien essayer de rpondre  la question "Pourquoi Microsoft, qui n'est pas rput pour sa philanthropie, a il claqu 10 milliards dans ces deux boites non rentables au sens conomique?".

----------


## codec_abc

> Enlves seulement 5 minutes les 2 poutrelles que tu as dans les yeux, compare moi Ubuntu 16 avec Windows 10 et liste moi point par point en quoi W10 est suprieur  U16 ?


Si tu aimes les jeux autres que le dmineur tu es largement mieux servis sur W10 que sur U16. Surtout que les drivers des GPUs c'est rarement la joie sur Linux et a varie normment selon les modles. Si tu veux faire de la CAO tu sera aussi mieux sur Windows. Et des exemples comme a j'en ai a la pelle. Alors certes y'a des choses que l'on peut faire sur Ubuntu (et certaines qui sont clairement mieux sur Ubuntu que sur Windows -notamment la console-) mais ce n'est pas une vrit universelle.




> La seule raison pour laquelle Microsoft conserve son monopole desktop c'est grce  la vente lie. Et j'ai mme envie de dire que c'est la seule raison qui prserve MS d'une fuite de ses utilisateurs tellement ils pondent daube sur daube. Il parait qu'ils ont des ergonomes, il parait mme qu'ils reoivent un salaire. Et l je voulais faire une super blague avec certains handicaps mentaux mais je peux plus je suis modrateur.


Perso je prfre de loin l'ergonomie de W10 a celle d'Ubuntu. C'est pas parce que tu prfres Ubuntu que tout le monde aussi. a te viendrait pas  l'esprit que gens (y compris la majorit) puissent aimer des choses que tu n'aimes pas ? Aprs, ta blague sur les handicaps mentaux tu peux la garder pour toi car ce n'est pas drle et vu le peu de rflexion dont tu as fait preuve on pourrait trs la retourner contre toi.




> Tchao.


Oui bisous, si tu pouvais viter de revenir tant que tu fais ce genre de message. Merci

----------


## Battant

Bonjour,

Microsoft rachte guitub sont-il non respectueux de la communaut du libre ?.

Un dang pour l'open source et le libre et les projet hberg dessus ?

faut-il transfrer vos projet vers les solution open source notament celle propose par

https://degooglisons-internet.org/


https://blog.github.com/2018-06-04-github-microsoft/

Salutaions

----------


## Battant

Bonjour,

La domination des acteurs de toute l'infomatique d'aujourdu'hui est li  des accord commerciaux

1. Microsoft avec windows prinstaller sur pc
2. google avec android pour les smartphone.

Ces accord me semble trs nfaste pour la diversit informatique des processeur ainsi que des systme d'exploitation. Je suis persuad que si on pouvait cass ces accord, d'autre plus petit systme d'exploitation comme freebsd et linux ainsi que ses driv ou encore openindia pourait voir le jour. Il n'y a pas encore assez de dveloppement du matriel libre.

Heureusement, tout n'est pas perdu. Il y a des ordinateur ou des tlphone portable que vous pouvez acheter et vous avez mme le droit de les ouvrir sans perdre la garantie.

Plus d'infos ici :


https://whyopencomputing.com/fr/

Les vendeur ubuntu

https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ordinateur_vendu_avec_ubuntu


Concernant les smartphone, il existe le fairphone 2 ou vous avez le droit de changer le systme d'exploitation

https://whyopencomputing.ch/fr/35-fairphone

https://www.fairphone.com/en/

Et si on compltait cette liste de smartphone, tablette ou ordinateur ou autre matriel ou quand on les achte on a le droit de changer le systme d'exploitations sans perdre la garantie.

Qui d'entre vous voudrait signer une ptition ou autre pour laisser le choix au consommateur du systmew d'exploitation. instaurer des standard ouvert, du matriel compatibles avec tout les systme

Rendre  nouveau possible le dveloppement de la diversit du matriel et des systme d'exploitation sur le march qui aujourd'hui semble bloqu, domin par quelques acteur troup fort ?

Merci pour vos commentaire

Salutations

----------


## goldbergg

Heu... Il est tout a fait possible d'acheter un PC sans Windows d'installer dessus... et ce depuis des annes.

A commencer par les MAC (qui sont devenu des PC lors du passage au X86), mais aussi via certaine marque qui vende des PC sous Linux (principalement sous Ubuntu).
Et il y a toujours cette bonne vielle mthode de monter son PC sois mme ou de le faire assembler soit par un spcialiste, soit via une boutique dlectronique/informatique, rien de vraiment inaccessible.

Aprs que toutes les marques ne vendent pas des PC sous Linux, bin les responsable c'est en premier les marques qui ne veulent pas prendre de risque.
Car oui, il y a un gros risque quant a la cible, parce que franchement sa intresse qui ?

Les gens comme vous et moi ? certes, mais on s'y connais suffisamment pour avoir se que l'on souhaite et surtout on est loin de reprsenter la majorit des usag, donc ou est le problme?. 

Madame Michu ? certainement pas... Elle, elle s'en tape de toute ces conneries, se qui lintresse c'est de regarder les photo de son petit fils et de raconter sa journe sur facebook juste aprs avoir regarder les dernier clip de Celine dion sur Youtube.
Avoir des logiciel libre? qusaco?
Sans compter l'apprentissage colossale de devoir apprendre a utiliser un nouvelle OS et a devoir se reforger de nouvelle habitude.
(attention, je ne dit pas que c'est impossible, j'ai converti pas mal de gens a Linux sans problme, mme des quinquagnaire, par contre sa ma bouffer un temps considrable).

Je sais bien qu'ici on est sur un forum de dveloppeur (principalement des professionnel), mais j'ai l'impression que beaucoup oublie que les gens "normaux", ne sont pas des crack en informatique et que la plus part sans foute royalement, se qui les intresse c'est que sa fonctionne bien et que sa soit simple et malheureusement sous Linux, bin... c'est pas toujours a.... (exemple tous con, sous Ubuntu tu veux installer un logiciel qui n'est pas dans les dpt de base, Michu elle risque d'tre largu, idem pour les pilotes.)

Quand je vois la difficult qu'on eu les gens a passer de Win7  Win8, je n'imagine mme pas la tte des gens si demain ils devait pass sous xfce ou gnome, et je ne parle pas de la CLI, qui mme sous Ubuntu est quasiment indispensable.

----------


## Invit

Microsoft, tu ne m'auras pas ainsi. Tu open-sources quelques logiciels et donnes quelques millions au libre ? Certes, mais tu te fais des milliards en verrouillant les marchs vraiment stratgiques, depuis des dcnnies. Quand il y aura 50% de PC windows et 50% de PC linux (ou autres) au supermarch du coin, alors oui je considrerai peut-tre tes services. En attendant va te faire voir.

----------


## Battant

Bonjour,

A madame michu, on ne lui prsente actuellement qu'un choix restreint d'interface utilisateur. Si au moins il existait quelque pasrt un magasin qui prsentait toutes les interface graphique et systme d'exploitation qui existait en laissant le choix au client voir ventuellement de permettre d'ouvrir les appareil pendant la garantie  l'image de whyoopencomputing, je serait le premier client de ce magasin et je le recommanderait autour de moi.

Est-ce que les prparateur de pc accepte de prsenter la varit de systme dexploitation qui existe et d'installer ceux demmandder par le client.

Par ailleurs, a mon avis, ce qui frne l'adoption de linux par le grand public par exemple d'ubuntu, c'est l'absence de support qu'il soit payant ou sous forme d'abonnement

Si je me souvient bien mandriva offrait un support payant que je n'ai pas tes

Et vous connaissez-vous des services qui font du support sur ubntu ou autre unix en dehors de mac

Salutaitopns




> Heu... Il est tout a fait possible d'acheter un PC sans Windows d'installer dessus... et ce depuis des annes.
> 
> A commencer par les MAC (qui sont devenu des PC lors du passage au X86), mais aussi via certaine marque qui vende des PC sous Linux (principalement sous Ubuntu).
> Et il y a toujours cette bonne vielle mthode de monter son PC sois mme ou de le faire assembler soit par un spcialiste, soit via une boutique dlectronique/informatique, rien de vraiment inaccessible.
> 
> Aprs que toutes les marques ne vendent pas des PC sous Linux, bin les responsable c'est en premier les marques qui ne veulent pas prendre de risque.
> Car oui, il y a un gros risque quant a la cible, parce que franchement sa intresse qui ?
> 
> Les gens comme vous et moi ? certes, mais on s'y connais suffisamment pour avoir se que l'on souhaite et surtout on est loin de reprsenter la majorit des usag, donc ou est le problme?. 
> ...

----------


## Battant

> Et bien on peut noter l l'extrmisme de certains rageux de l'open source : ils ne savent pas ce M$ va faire, mais comme c'est M$, c'est forcment le MAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> C'est vraiment dommage que ces imbciles (appelons un chat un chat) se comportent comme cela, a dcrdibilise totalement l'open source.
> 
> Bon, maintenant, je suppose que ces mmes idiots ont un point de vue rciproque sur moi et vont m'insulter ...


 Bonjour, 

 Je suis 100 % daccord avec vous je pense que je ne suis pas le seul   Je pensais exactement comme a quel imbcile de Microsoft   Quel tratre vis--vis de la communaut du logiciel libre 

 Combien de personnes pensent la mme chose que moi ? 

 Salutations

----------


## yahiko

C'est trs bien ce rachat de GitHub par Microsoft.
J'espre que la firme de Redmond aura le courage de fermer les dpts Java, langage qui a quand mme men pas mal de dveloppeurs dans une impasse.

----------


## onilink_

> Si tu aimes les jeux autres que le dmineur tu es largement mieux servis sur W10 que sur U16. Surtout que les drivers des GPUs c'est rarement la joie sur Linux et a varie normment selon les modles. Si tu veux faire de la CAO tu sera aussi mieux sur Windows. Et des exemples comme a j'en ai a la pelle. Alors certes y'a des choses que l'on peut faire sur Ubuntu (et certaines qui sont clairement mieux sur Ubuntu que sur Windows -notamment la console-) mais ce n'est pas une vrit universelle.


a a pas vraiment de rapport direct avec l'OS si la plupart des diteurs de jeux prfrent se cantonner a windows. Faire un portage linux est trs simple en plus (enfin, si ton archi logicielle est bien faite), il suffit d'avoir un backend opengl, et la plupart des technos audio sont cross platform (mme les proprio comme fmod).
D'ailleurs SteamOS ont bien montr que le secteur n'est pas cloisonn que sur windows.
Par contre pour faire du portage pour mac a va devenir une plaie vu qu'ils comptent virer le support d'opengl...

Au final la majorit des diffrences que tu trouveras c'est au niveau des logiciels non ports, et a a pas vraiment un rapport direct avec l'OS, c'est un choix des diteurs. Choix qui est grandement influenc par le march cloisonn que microsoft a cre. Si y avait 20% de desktops sous linux je ne doute pas un instant que la plupart des logiciels serait cross platform.




> Perso je prfre de loin l'ergonomie de W10 a celle d'Ubuntu. C'est pas parce que tu prfres Ubuntu que tout le monde aussi. a te viendrait pas  l'esprit que gens (y compris la majorit) puissent aimer des choses que tu n'aimes pas ?


Ben justement en parlant de la majorit... l'utilit de l'OS c'est:
- j'allume mon PC, je veux voir un bureau avec des icones
- je clic sur le navigateur pour aller sur youtube/FB/google ...
Pareil sur mobile, et justement sur mobile c'est pas windows qui domine parce qu'ils ont pas eu le temps de tout phagocyter (aprs je dis pas que les alternatives sont meilleures quand on voit le cancer qu'est android).

D'ailleurs j'ai dj install des versions de linux totalement diffrentes chez des vieux qui y pigent que dalle, ils ont mme pas compris que c'tait linux. Pour eux c'tait "je veux pouvoir aller sur internet" et basta.
Par contre ils taient contents de pas avoir a jeter leur vieux pc car au moins a fonctionnait, la.

----------


## crodilus

Quel plaisir de vous lire depuis des dizaines de messages ! La guerre tant redoute entre Pro Micrososft et Pro openSource a bien t dclare une nouvelle fois ... C'est d'une tristesse affligeante. 
Quand est-ce que vous comprendrez qu'il y a du bon et du mauvais dans chaque technologies quel-quen soit son dtenteur ? 

Merci  ceux qui ont travers les frontires et qui ont un avis critique et constructif dans ce dbat. 

Pour ma part j'ai travaill avec les deux, la choses la plus dsagrable que j'ai pu y trouver ce sont les attards focaliss sur leurs technologies et compltement obtus d'esprit ... Comment peut-on juger quelque chose que l'on ne connait pas ?

Pour tous ceux qui critique M$ arrter d'aller dans les IKEA, LeClerc, Carrefour, Mc Donald, KFC,... et toutes autres bonnes enseignes qui suivent des modles conomiques similaires  ceux de M$ ... Mais l c'est peut-tre diffrent, ce n'est pas du dveloppement ! Continuez  trahir vos convictions a me fait rire  ::ptdr:: 

Sur ce que le dieu du dveloppement soit avec vous et avec votre esprit, Amen  !

----------


## Marco46

> D'ailleurs j'ai dj install des versions de linux totalement diffrentes chez des vieux qui y pigent que dalle, ils ont mme pas compris que c'tait linux. Pour eux c'tait "je veux pouvoir aller sur internet" et basta.
> Par contre ils taient contents de pas avoir a jeter leur vieux pc car au moins a fonctionnait, la.


+ bcp.

La plupart des gens sont tellement aux fraises qu'il n'y a pas de diffrence entre passer d'un windows  un autre, d'un windows  linux, d'un linux  windows, d'un linux  un mac, etc ... De toutes manires ils sont perdus, tout ce qu'ils cherchent c'est licne du renard que leur fils / petit fils leur a install. Ils surfent avec failleureuhfoxeuh pour aller sur Gogole ou fessebouc.

La cerise avec un Linux c'est que a tourne encore sur une brouette qui a 10 ans.




> Si tu aimes les jeux autres que le dmineur tu es largement mieux servis sur W10 que sur U16.


Ce n'est plus vrai, Steam tourne trs bien sur nunux et les jeux qui y sont vendus tournent galement trs bien pour la plupart (les vieux avec DirectX je dis pas mais les plus rcents a va).




> Perso je prfre de loin l'ergonomie de W10 a celle d'Ubuntu. C'est pas parce que tu prfres Ubuntu que tout le monde aussi. a te viendrait pas  l'esprit que gens (y compris la majorit) puissent aimer des choses que tu n'aimes pas ?


Perso je prfre de loin l'ergonomie d'Ubuntu a celle de W10. C'est pas parce que tu prfres W10 que tout le monde aussi. a te viendrait pas  l'esprit que gens (y compris la majorit) puissent aimer des choses que tu n'aimes pas ?

----------


## Marco46

> Pour tous ceux qui critique M$ arrter d'aller dans les IKEA, LeClerc, Carrefour, Mc Donald, KFC,... et toutes autres bonnes enseignes qui suivent des modles conomiques similaires  ceux de M$ ...


Je ne comprends pas l'analogie. Microsoft fait de la super qualit technique et est une des boites qui a les process les plus volus  ce niveau, comme Google d'ailleurs. Microsoft est mme devenu un modle pour soumettre des specs au W3C et collaborer (tout l'inverse de Google qui fait n'importe quoi).

Je vois vraiment pas comment on peut faire cette analogie et c'est pas du tout ce qui est reproch  ces boites, ce qu'on leur reproche c'est leur dsir insatiable d'hgmonie, ce qui est un dfaut systmatique chez les gros acteurs mais l on va dmarrer un dbat d'conomie-politique voire de gopolitique si on continue sur a.

----------


## crodilus

> Je ne comprends pas l'analogie. Microsoft fait de la super qualit technique et est une des boites qui a les process les plus volus  ce niveau, comme Google d'ailleurs. Microsoft est mme devenu un modle pour soumettre des specs au W3C et collaborer (tout l'inverse de Google qui fait n'importe quoi).
> 
> Je vois vraiment pas comment on peut faire cette analogie et c'est pas du tout ce qui est reproch  ces boites, ce qu'on leur reproche c'est leur dsir insatiable d'hgmonie, ce qui est un dfaut systmatique chez les gros acteurs mais l on va dmarrer un dbat d'conomie-politique voire de gopolitique si on continue sur a.


L'analogie tait faite par rapport au fait que ce sont toutes des socits dites "Multinationale" et"Ultra capitaliste" pouvant racheter leurs concurrents sans trop de difficults.

----------


## codec_abc

> Ce n'est plus vrai, Steam tourne trs bien sur nunux et les jeux qui y sont vendus tournent galement trs bien pour la plupart (les vieux avec DirectX je dis pas mais les plus rcents a va).






> a a pas vraiment de rapport direct avec l'OS si la plupart des diteurs de jeux prfrent se cantonner a windows. Faire un portage linux est trs simple en plus (enfin, si ton archi logicielle est bien faite), il suffit d'avoir un backend opengl, et la plupart des technos audio sont cross platform (mme les proprio comme fmod).
> D'ailleurs SteamOS ont bien montr que le secteur n'est pas cloisonn que sur windows.
> Par contre pour faire du portage pour mac a va devenir une plaie vu qu'ils comptent virer le support d'opengl...
> 
> Au final la majorit des diffrences que tu trouveras c'est au niveau des logiciels non ports, et a a pas vraiment un rapport direct avec l'OS, c'est un choix des diteurs. Choix qui est grandement influenc par le march cloisonn que microsoft a cre. Si y avait 20% de desktops sous linux je ne doute pas un instant que la plupart des logiciels serait cross platform.


Alors dj suivant les technos utilis, un portage n'est pas forcment trivial. Et ensuite, les utilisateurs s'en moquent que l'diteur choisisse de porter ou non son logiciel. S'il veut jouer a la majorit des jeux Steam, utiliser Solidworks, etc..., il va partir sur du Windows car il ne peut pas faire la mme chose sur Ubuntu. Tu pourra leur dire "non mais en thorie on peut avoir la mme chose sur Ubuntu si l'diteur se donne la peine" a ne changera rien. La thorie ils s'en moquent. Ils veulent juste pouvoir utiliser les softs qui rpondent  leur besoins/attentes. Quant  SteamOS il a fait un bide complet, notamment car la grande majorit des jeux Steam ne fonctionne pas dessus.




> Perso je prfre de loin l'ergonomie d'Ubuntu a celle de W10. C'est pas parce que tu prfres W10 que tout le monde aussi. a te viendrait pas  l'esprit que gens (y compris la majorit) puissent aimer des choses que tu n'aimes pas ?


Ou j'ai dit (contrairement  toi) que personne ne pouvait aimer l'ergonomie d'Ubuntu/Windows ?

----------


## onilink_

> Alors dj suivant les technos utilis, un portage n'est pas forcment trivial. Et ensuite, les utilisateurs s'en moquent que l'diteur choisisse de porter ou non son logiciel. S'il veut jouer a la majorit des jeux Steam, utiliser Solidworks, etc..., il va partir sur du Windows car il ne peut pas faire la mme chose sur Ubuntu. Tu pourra leur dire "non mais en thorie on peut avoir la mme chose sur Ubuntu si l'diteur se donne la peine" a ne changera rien. La thorie ils s'en moquent. Ils veulent juste pouvoir utiliser les softs qui rpondent  leur besoins/attentes. Quant  SteamOS il a fait un bide complet, notamment car la grande majorit des jeux Steam ne fonctionne pas dessus.


Donc selon toi la meilleur logique marketing quand on fait un logiciel/jeu c'est de supporter uniquement windows?
Mac on quand mme une part de march intressante, et qui dit faire un port mac dit faire du crossplatform, si on fait a de manire intelligente (mme si a va devenir un peu plus chiant plus tard, car il faudra utiliser vulkan a la place d'opengl).
Avec le portage opengl on pouvait mme toucher le march du smartphone (mme si c'est un peu plus compliqu), et mme le web (portage html5 avec emscripten).

Aprs je suis d'accord que la majorit des ventes se feront sous windows, c'est indniable. Mais dj pas que sous windows 10 (le march windows est trs fragment au niveau des versions, malgr leur forcing pour que tout le monde aille sous windows 10), donc il faudra quand mme faire des choix technologique intelligents si tu veux toucher un max de monde.
Puis si on va dans cette logique, la majorit des ventes que tu fera sont aux US, est ce pour autant que tu dois laisser de ct tout le reste? (traductions, support).

Personnellement j'ai choisis de dvelopper mon jeu en crossplatform ds le dbut, et mme sous mac alors que je dteste apple et cet OS, car je pense que les gens devraient avoir le choix. Et au final, le port linux ne m'a rien cot (trivial), le port mac a t un peu galre mais mme avec les quelques pourcents d'utilisateurs, les gains sont non ngligeables.

Quand a SteamOS, c'est bizarre ce que tu me dis car 70% de ma bibliothque marche bien sous linux.
Dj dans l'indie la majorit des dev font du crossplatform. Puis a commence a se faire de plus en plus le crossplatform, vu que les moteurs les plus rpandus sont justement cross platform (unity, unreal).

On est quand mme arriv a un moment ou ne pas vouloir sortir une v1 sous windows/linux/mac c'est quand mme plus un choix arbitraire que technique.


PS: pour les vieux logiciels je suis d'accord. La je parle surtout au prsent, avec les technos disponibles (qui sont quand mme pour la plupart crossplatform).

----------


## Tryph

> Quel plaisir de vous lire depuis des dizaines de messages ! La guerre tant redoute entre Pro Micrososft et Pro openSource a bien t dclare une nouvelle fois ... C'est d'une tristesse affligeante. 
> Quand est-ce que vous comprendrez qu'il y a du bon et du mauvais dans chaque technologies quel-quen soit son dtenteur ?


bordel c'est exactement ce que j'ai dit dans mon message de come-back temporaire sur dvp et je me suis fait recouvrir de pouce rouge :'(
bon en vrai je m'en fous un peu, mais c'est trs injuste... ou alors peut tre que la formulation du propos a une importance...?
humpf! toujours cette saloperie de forme qui prime sur le fond ;D




> Merci  ceux qui ont travers les frontires et qui ont un avis critique et constructif dans ce dbat.


j'aimerais te rpondre "de rien" mais je suis pas certain de pouvoir m'inclure dans ce groupe




> Pour ma part j'ai travaill avec les deux, la choses la plus dsagrable que j'ai pu y trouver ce sont les attards focaliss sur leurs technologies et compltement obtus d'esprit ... *Comment peut-on juger quelque chose que l'on ne connait pas ?*


C'est le mode de fonctionnement instinctif de la plupart des gens (tous?) j'ai l'impression. J'imagine qu'on juge ce qu'on ne connat pas inconsciemment et sans le moindre effort.
Je pense qu'une certaine paresse intellectuelle empche beaucoup de gens de se lancer dans une rflexion qui pourrait contredire leur instinct.
D'ailleurs on pourrait remplacer "quelque chose" par "quelqu'un" et la rponse serait la mme...




> Pour tous ceux qui critique M$ arrter d'aller dans les IKEA, LeClerc, Carrefour, Mc Donald, KFC,... et toutes autres bonnes enseignes qui suivent des modles conomiques similaires  ceux de M$ ... Mais l c'est peut-tre diffrent, ce n'est pas du dveloppement ! Continuez  trahir vos convictions a me fait rire


T'as l'air de penser que c'est impossible d'viter IKEA, LeClerc, Carrefour, McDonald, KFC et autres...
Bah je prends le risque de t'tonner en t'annonceant que c'est pas si difficile de vivre en se passant de toutes ces enseignes et de bien d'autres, a demande juste un peu de recherche, un peu de bonne volont et d'investissement personnel et surtout une certaine volont de s'appliquer  soi-mme la discipline qu'on voudrait voir applique par les autres.
Bon et puis bien videmment, a cote souvent un peut plus cher.

Par contre, je suis tonn de ne pas te voir inviter ceux qui dnigrent le libre et l'open-source (et leur "communaut")  abandonner tout outil libre ou open-source. Quelque part c'est aussi une trahison de leur conviction non?

----------


## ZenZiTone

> La cerise avec un Linux c'est que a tourne encore sur une brouette qui a 10 ans.


Et que tu ne payes pas une license 150 pour un produit que ne te sert "que" de passerelle pour afficher un navigateur web sur un cran convenable. Car trs honntement, Windows n'est intressant que si tu utilises sa suite office et que tu utilises des logiciels non ports sur Linux (jeux ou autres).

----------


## Mickael_Istria

> Mais sinon, on peu parler de l'cosystme java qui est un bordel sans nom. Je pourrais aussi parler de Eclipse et IntelliJ qui pour le second est un IDE qui fait gagner tellement de temps.
> C'est surement pour ca que google a choisi intellij.


Non, ce n'est pas pour ca. Ca avait ete tres bien explique par l'equipe de Google ADT pour Eclipse et analyse a l'epoque.
A l'epoque, Eclipse IDE n'avait pas un bon support pour Gradle. Google ADT en voulait un. Ils ont essaye de trouver du monde dans la communaute Eclipse pour le faire pour eux, genre IBM; sauf que beaucoup de boites qui bossent autour d'Eclipse IDE n'en avait pas besoin a l'epoque et avaient autre chose a faire. Ils se sont fait bouler, leurs tentatives de contribution ont parfois avorte car ils ne respectaient pas certaines regles du project (qui a quand meme des specificite en matiere de compatibilite qui sont tres importantes) et tout ca les a decourages.
Ils sont donc alles voir ailleurs et JetBrains -qui est une entreprise toujours en quete de plus d'utilisateurs et de clients- a senti la bon filon. Un accord a ete trouve pour que le developpement d'Android Studio demarre et les 2 y gagnent. Et en vrai Eclipse IDE et ses contributeurs n'y perdent tant.

----------


## codec_abc

> Donc selon toi la meilleur logique marketing quand on fait un logiciel/jeu c'est de supporter uniquement windows?


Pour les jeux, oui. Peu importe le cas d'usage, faire une appli sur plusieurs surpport  un cout. Et suivant le cot que cela a de porter une app/site/etc... sur un autre support par rapport  ce que a va rapporter, il est rentable ou non de faire le portage. Ce n'est pas un cas spcifique  Windows. Bon nombre de sites ne fonctionnaient pas sur les plateformes ne disposant pas de flash  sa grande poque. Beaucoup d'app mobiles ne sont disponibles que sur iOS et Android car la place de Windows Phone et des autres OS est anecdotique. Bref, la technique est secondaire (mme si des fois non ngligeable), l'conomie dicte en premier les supports sur lesquels seront disponible une application.




> Puis si on va dans cette logique, la majorit des ventes que tu fera sont aux US, est ce pour autant que tu dois laisser de ct tout le reste? (traductions, support).


Tu as des chiffres pour avancer que la majorit des ventes se font aux US ?




> Personnellement j'ai choisis de dvelopper mon jeu en crossplatform ds le dbut, et mme sous mac alors que je dteste apple et cet OS, car je pense que les gens devraient avoir le choix. Et au final, le port linux ne m'a rien cot (trivial), le port mac a t un peu galre mais mme avec les quelques pourcents d'utilisateurs, les gains sont non ngligeables.
> 
> Quand a SteamOS, c'est bizarre ce que tu me dis car 70% de ma bibliothque marche bien sous linux.
> Dj dans l'indie la majorit des dev font du crossplatform. Puis a commence a se faire de plus en plus le crossplatform, vu que les moteurs les plus rependus sont justement cross platform (unity, unreal).
> 
> On est quand mme arriv a un moment ou ne pas vouloir sortir une v1 sous windows/linux/mac c'est quand mme plus un choix arbitraire que technique.


Plutt que de me sortir ton cas particulier, tu ne voudrais pas me sortir le pourcentage de jeux Steam compatible Linux, car pour moi le nombre de jeux compatible Linux n'avoisine clairement pas 70% de ma ludothque Steam. Pour info 96% des utilisateurs de Steam sont sous Windows. Moins de 1% sont sur Linux. A ce point la on peut clairement dire que le nombre d'utilisateur de Steam sous Linux est anecdotique.

----------


## Charvalos

> Plutt que de me sortir ton cas particulier, tu ne voudrais pas me sortir le pourcentage de jeux Steam compatible Linux, car pour moi le nombre de jeux compatible Linux n'avoisine clairement pas 70% de ma ludothque Steam. Pour info 96% des utilisateurs de Steam sont sous Windows. Moins de 1% sont sur Linux. A ce point la on peut clairement dire que le nombre d'utilisateur de Steam sous Linux est anecdotique.


Il y a exactement 3'068 jeux qui fonctionnent sous Linux sur Steam (Source).

Et, si ce lien est correcte et que je ne me trompe pas, il y a 22'354 jeux sur Steam. En gros, si j'ai fait le bon calcul, cela reprsente, environ, 13,73%.

Voil voil.

----------


## onilink_

> Pour les jeux, oui. Peu importe le cas d'usage, faire une appli sur plusieurs surpport  un cout. Et suivant le cot que cela a de porter une app/site/etc... sur un autre support par rapport  ce que a va rapporter, il est rentable ou non de faire le portage. Ce n'est pas un cas spcifique  Windows. Bon nombre de sites ne fonctionnaient pas sur les plateformes ne disposant pas de flash  sa grande poque. Beaucoup d'app mobiles ne sont disponibles que sur iOS et Android car la place de Windows Phone et des autres OS est anecdotique. Bref, la technique est secondaire (mme si des fois non ngligeable), l'conomie dicte en premier les supports sur lesquels seront disponible une application.


Oui mais si le cot de portage est ngligeable? Je comprend qu'un support sur le long terme est difficile, mais il n'y a pas besoin de sortir toutes les versions mineures sur les petites plateformes. On peut se contenter de versions majeures.




> Tu as des chiffres pour avancer que la majorit des ventes se font aux US ?


https://www.statista.com/statistics/...are-by-region/
Bon, le cas est moins extrme que pour les OS, vu qu'on a une bonne rpartition entre les US et l'Europe. En revanche supporter l'Europe niveau langue est bien plus compliqu que pour les US (qui est majoritairement anglophone).




> Plutt que de me sortir ton cas particulier, tu ne voudrais pas me sortir le pourcentage de jeux Steam compatible Linux, car pour moi le nombre de jeux compatible Linux n'avoisine clairement pas 70% de ma ludothque Steam. Pour info 96% des utilisateurs de Steam sont sous Windows. Moins de 1% sont sur Linux. A ce point la on peut clairement dire que le nombre d'utilisateur de Steam sous Linux est anecdotique.


Alors la a devient assez complexe tant donn plusieurs facteurs:
- les vieux jeux avec un support finis, n'auront pas de portage sur des "petites" plateformes, il y a quand mme pas mal de vieux jeux sur la plateforme
- il y a une quantit assez phnomnale de jeux pourris et sans aucun intrt, que ce soit sur n'importe quelle plateforme (on pourrait dfinir un seuil de nombre de ventes a prendre en compte)
- le % d'utilisateurs sous linux/mac n'est pas le plus important a considrer, c'est les ventes qu'ils reprsentent qui sont importantes

Pour a je n'ai pas trouv de stats solides, mais il y a quand mme quelques liens qui suggrent que beaucoup de jeux sont cross platform:
https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gamin..._are_on_linux/
https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articl...s-part-5.10064

Bon dans le cas des ventes sous linux, a reste proche des 1% (2% chez pas mal de jeux un peu plus connus). Dans le cas de mon jeu on est dans les 1% de souvenir.
Par contre pour mac, on monte assez vite a 5-6% (dans mon cas on est dans les 4-5% de souvenir).

Personnellement, je trouve que 1% d'utilisateurs sur un port qui ne demande pas d'effort, c'est non ngligeable.
Sur 100k ventes, a fait quand mme 1000 ventes, soit 20k pour un jeu moyen. Si on compte mac dans l'effort (en gnral quand on fait du cross platform, le plus compliqu est surtout d'avoir de base la possibilit d'export ailleurs que sous windows), on arrive facilement au dessus de 5% d'utilisateurs touchs en tout. Ce qui nous fait la bagatelle de 100k.
Si a a t pens correctement en amont, on est quand mme large au niveau du rapport effort/bnfice.
Puis il ne faut pas oublier qu'une bonne archi permettra aussi des exports console... qui eux par contre rapportent vraiment gros.

De plus en plus de moteurs permettent de faire un export linux/mac trs facilement en plus... (unity, unreal).
Dommage, je n'ai pas trouv de statistiques quand au nombre de jeux unity/unreal/gamemaker sur steam.
Mais une chose est sure, ces derniers temps la majorit des jeux connus sont fait avec un de ces moteurs.

Edit:
Difficile de retrancher ces valeurs pour steam, mais niveau unity (d'aprs le site officiel) on a 34% des jeux du march mobile qui sont fait avec unity.

----------


## codec_abc

> Il y a exactement 3'068 jeux qui fonctionnent sous Linux sur Steam (Source).
> 
> Et, si ce lien est correcte et que je ne me trompe pas, il y a 22'354 jeux sur Steam. En gros, si j'ai fait le bon calcul, cela reprsente, environ, 13,73%.


Merci pour les chiffres. On est plus haut que ce que j'aurai imagin, mais cela reste trs faible. Donc si on prend un jeu au hasard sur le store, on a une chance sur 7 qu'il soit compatible Linux. a amoindri normment les possibilits.

----------


## blbird

> Merci pour les chiffres. On est plus haut que ce que j'aurai imagin, mais cela reste trs faible. Donc si on prend un jeu au hasard sur le store, on a une chance sur 7 qu'il soit compatible Linux. a amoindri normment les possibilits.


Il faudrait surtout regarder un panel des jeux les plus vendus/jous sur Steam sur la dernire anne, par exemple les 1000 premiers, pour se faire une ide prcise.

Difficile de dire si dans ces 13/14% de jeux compatibles linux, on a beaucoup de jeux mainstream ou juste des petits jeux sans trop d'importance.

----------


## onilink_

> Il faudrait surtout regarder un panel des jeux les plus vendus/jous sur Steam sur la dernire anne, par exemple les 1000 premiers, pour se faire une ide prcise.
> 
> Difficile de dire si dans ces 13/14% de jeux compatibles linux, on a beaucoup de jeux mainstream ou juste des petits jeux sans trop d'importance.


J'ai link un sujet a ce propos plus haut:
https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gamin..._are_on_linux/




> It's often mentioned in this sub that low quality shovelware is inflating the numbers of Windows games. I wrote a small python script to check the top games on Steam as sorted by User Reviews, and found that:
> 
>     Of the top 100 games, 69 are on Mac and 57 are on Linux.
>     Of the top 250 games, 147 are on Mac and 119 are on Linux.
>     Of the top 500 games, 274 are on Mac and 223 are on Linux.
>     Of the top 1000 games (>91% positive), 547 are on Mac and 420 are on Linux.
>     Of the top 2000 games (>85% positive), 1037 are on Mac and 755 are on Linux.
>     Of the top 2750 games (>80% positive), 1386 are on Mac and 981 are on Linux.


a date de l'anne dernire.

----------


## blbird

Oui c'est dj mieux  mon sens, merci bien.

Effectivement, je ne m'attendais pas  avoir autant de jeux compatible Linux. La progression ces dernires a t impressionnante. Ca me plait bien en tout cas.  ::D:

----------


## onilink_

Ouais perso j'ai franchis le pas depuis ~2 ans de passer sous un linux full time (pour le travail) et je suis plutt content au niveau des jeux.
C'est pas encore parfait, loin de la (certains diteurs comme bethesda s'en foutent royalement), mais la mentalit indie est plutt cross platform, et les game engine le sont de plus en plus.
J'ai rarement besoin d'aller sur mon 2nd pc spcial windows.

----------


## anykeyh

> Alors en 2 mots,
> 
> 
> 
> Heu pour rappel c'est quoi comme type de forum ici  ? Et c'est quoi le sujet de base ?
> 
> 
> 
> Bref....
> ...



Je me permet de rpondre a ton post, car tu n'as pas compris lorsqu'il parle de bordel. Il parle de l'cosystme et d'environnement de dveloppement, pas des concepts de POO en eux-mmes.

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

* tous ceux qui ont fui GitHub suite au rachat par Microsoft :  :*
*GitLab est hberg sur Microsoft Azure*


Lancez votre navigateur : Chrome ou Firefox. Procdez ensuite  linstallation de Shodan.io. Avec ladditif sur votre systme, vous tes prt  engranger un maximum dinformations sur le domaine du site web auquel vous tes connect. Tapez alors gitlab.com dans la barre dadresse et validez. Aprs avoir cliqu sur sign in/register puis sur licne du plugin Shodan vous devriez obtenir :


Depuis que la rumeur du rachat de GitHub par Microsoft a filtr, GitLab compte 7  10 fois plus de cration de dpts quavant (sur une base journalire). Ici et l, on voque la ncessit de scarter de la mainmise que Microsoft aura sur les contenus des dpts. Toutefois, il est possible que les  migrants  soient surpris de constater que la firme de Redmond est lactuel hbergeur des dpts GitLab, mais cette situation est appele  voluer.  la ralit, GitLab a les pieds entre Microsoft Azure et la plateforme cloud de Google (GCP). 

Dans un billet de blog paru au dbut du mois davril, les responsables de GitLab expliquent que le futur de leur plateforme se conjugue sur le cloud de Google. La manuvre est destine  tirer avantage de Kubernetes, un projet open source initi par la firme de Mountain View et qui a vocation  aider les entreprises  grer les applications conteneurises. Le passage dAzure  la GCP requiert le dplacement de la base de code Gitlab, ainsi que des tests sur les nouvelles instances de dpts. Visiblement, le processus nest pas  son terme et du ct de GitLab, on continue de sappuyer sur les acquis de stabilit : les contenus hbergs sur Azure. 

On aura loccasion de faire parler le moteur de recherche Shodan dans quelques temps pour voir comment les choses ont volu 

*Microsoft Azure vs Google Cloud Platform : o est le danger ?*

Dans un cas comme dans lautre le problme est le mme : les dpts sont hbergs sur un serveur contrl par un tiers. Cest une donne  prendre en compte avec ses avantages et ses inconvnients. Toutefois, tous les services dhbergement et de gestion de logiciels qui se respectent offrent en outre la possibilit dhberger ses contenus sur site en sappuyant sur un serveur ddi. Dans le cas de GitLab, les utilisateurs peuvent opter pour loffre Ultimate qui ouvre la porte  un hbergement local. Dans la mouvance du rachat de GitHub par Microsoft, les responsables de GitLab ont dcid que cette offre serait dsormais gratuite pour les projets ducatifs et open source. En passant  loffre Ultimate, il faudra seulement garder  lesprit que la mainmise sur le contenu vient avec des contraintes  grer. En effet,  moins de sattendre  avoir peu de trafic, il faudra consentir  mettre en place larmada matrielle ncessaire. Lhbergement sur le cloud a comme avantage de saffranchir de cet obstacle. 

En plus des craintes lies au fait davoir leurs dpts entre les mains de Microsoft (ou Google) mme aprs un passage sur GitLab, les Europens devront prendre le contexte RGPD en compte. Lentre en application du rglement gnral sur la protection des donnes est effective depuis le 25 mai. Sur son site web, le service dhbergement et de gestion des versions de logiciels (GitLab) dit tre en conformit avec les exigences du nouveau rglement. Pour des utilisateurs qui ont dcid de se faire entendre au travers de forums ddis, il sagit du discours officiel, car la ralit sur le terrain est autre. Certains rapportent avoir reu des courriels controverss darrimage des conditions gnrales dutilisation au RGPD. En substance, il tait question daccepter de faire automatiquement partie de la liste de diffusion des offres marketing de Gitlab (avec la possibilit de se dsinscrire plus tard) sans quoi le compte serait supprim : une violation claire des dispositions du RGPD en matire de consentement. 

Si lon doit en plus tenir compte de ces allgations, alors il semble donc bien que ce nest quune question de temps avant que les reproches que lon formule  lendroit de certains firmes ne se translatent  dautres. Sil est simplement question dviter que X ou Y nait la mainmise sur des dpts alors aucune solution dhbergement sur le cloud ne semble apporter entire satisfaction. Lhbergement local semble tre la seule porte de sortie, mais introduit aussi un inconvnient de taille.  bien y regarder, il fragilise le systme de pull-request qui contribue grandement  la force de lunivers open source actuellement. 

Source : Shodan.io, billet GitLab 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Le fait de savoir les dpts nouvellement crs sur GitLab hbergs sur le cloud de Microsoft doit-il constituer un motif dinquitude ? 

 ::fleche::  Le cloud de Google est-il un meilleur gage de scurit pour ces dpts ?

 ::fleche::  Quelle solution avez-vous personnellement adopte depuis lannonce de ce rachat ? Pourquoi ?


*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  GitHub veut dvelopper un nouvel diteur de texte multiplateforme et ultraperformant bas sur Electron, Xray est encore un projet exprimental
 ::fleche::  Microsoft et GitHub collaborent pour porter GVFS sur macOS et Linux, la solution destine  supporter les normes bases de code gagne en maturit
 ::fleche::  Microsoft va fermer son service d'hbergement CodePlex le 15 dcembre 2017, et demande aux dveloppeurs de migrer leurs projets vers GitHub
 ::fleche::  Open source : les projets de Microsoft attirent plus de contributeurs que ceux des autres organisations, d'aprs le rapport annuel de GitHub

----------


## Shepard

Je n'ai pas encore fui github parce que gitlab n'est effectivement pas mieux selon moi. Cependant la situation me fait rflchir et j'aimerais effectivement trouver une alternative dcentralise.

Durant un temps, m'inscrire sur une sorte d'annuaire qui pointe vers mon serveur priv me paraissait une bonne ide, puis j'ai dcouvert git-ssb qui me convient tout  fait. C'est un systme dcentralis o tout le monde n'a pas besoin d'tre connect en permanence (le contenu se propage naturellement, de pair en pair). Des sortes de points de contact permettent de rassembler des projets qui se ressemblent (par exemple on peut imaginer un point de contact OCaml o tout projet en rapport avec ce langage est encourag  s'inscrire).

Scuttlebutt (sur lequel se base git-ssb) permet galement de publier du contenu, ainsi que de grer des tickets/pull requests/etc. Apparemment il y a des similitudes avec la manire dont fonctionne le rseau bitcoin, mais comme je ne m'y suis jamais vraiment intress je peux pas trop dire ^^

https://git.scuttlebot.io/%25n92DiQh...heQU%3D.sha256

----------


## AzertyXp

Vivement la news de demain ou l'on apprendra que si on fait un traceroute on passe forcement par une adresse IP d'un des redoutable tirant de GAFAM et que la meilleur solution est encore de partager sont code via la poste...
Jusqu ce qu'on ce rende compte que la poste utilise une BDD Oracle ou MS...

C'est dingue a quelle point certains se complexifie la vie uniquement pour partager du code publiquement sur internet (et donc  la port de MS). 
Je veux bien partager mon code, mais pas avec n'importe qui ?

Puis bon, je ne vois pas pourquoi Azure serait moins fiable que n'importe qu'elle autre hbergeur?

----------


## tmcuh

moi a me fait rire toute cette histoire. Tous les programmeurs ne jur que par Git quand je suis depuis toujours sur SVN.... le train passe, le chien aboit toujours. 
Je suis toujours convaincu que ma solution SVN avec hbergement multiple ddi reste la bonne solution, il faut que ta machine tombe en panne, que ton serveur en NAS tombe en panne et que ton serveur de backup tombe en panne et qui sait mme peut tre mme ton NAS chez toi tombe en panne. 

Si t'es programmeur et que tu sais pas te payer un serveur  50/mois, change de mtier  ::D: 
Je n'ai jamais t fan des systme centralis pour hberg tes donnes, je fais confiance au cloud pour hberg mes emails car je pense que la scurit est primordiale pour des grosses boites et que t'arrivera jamais  leur niveau en hbergeant cela toi mme; pour le reste...

Je vais peut tre me lancer dans le business SVN hberg en P2P  ::ptdr::

----------


## Kearz

Comme quoi, c'est compliqu de sortir des GAFAM. Et tout ceux qui ont dj fait le chemin GitHub > GitLab ont soit : pay pour rien (si offre payante), perdu de la visibilit pour rien. 
En soit, y a pas le feu au lac, avant de migrer autant attendre de voir si les conditions d'utilisations changent ou non. 

Petit indice si vous voulez surfer sur la vague "anti-GAFAM" / "libre" : crez donc un GitChain, un mlange de Git et de blockchain, buzz et succs assur.  ::aie:: 

EDIT : 



> Si t'es programmeur et que tu sais pas te payer un serveur  50/mois, change de mtier


Content que tu gagne bien ta vie mais 50 par mois pour stocker du code? Sans aucun gain derrire? 
Sachant que le salaire net (France) d'un dveloppeur va ( la louche) dmarrer  1500 NET pour partir jusque 4000 NET a fait entre 3.3%  1.25% de ton salaire pour hberger du code perso. Euh, non merci?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Rep.Movs

Je ne vois pas pourquoi quitter github parce que c'est une autre entreprise prive qui le gre.

La plate-forme est excellente, simple, efficace. C'est du git, donc on peut le reproduire o l'on veut.

Quand  ce fanatisme anti-microsoft, je ne le comprends pas. Autant les plate-forme web de Microsoft sont excrables car elles manquant de maturit, de stabilit pour un vrai travail d'entreprise (sans compter l'hypocrisie de dire qu'avec un abonnement O365 on peut toujours utiliser macro et tableaux croiss sous Excel: a n'existe que sur Office "Desktop"), autant les solutions de systme d'exploitation et base de donnes, bien que non ouvertes, sont immensment mieux documentes que les solutions opensource les plus connues (linux/MySQL en ligne de mire).

Se dbrouiller juste avec la doc, c'est possible sous Windows, FreeBSD, PostgreSQL. Sous MySQL c'est venu trs tard, sous linux... o est la doc? Elle est explose partout.

En entreprise, avoir la doc, c'est un gage de prennit. Et l-dessus Microsoft a trs bien su faire depuis 20 ans.

Et mme si Microsoft fait partie des majors qui exploitent les donnes, j'ai bien l'impression qu'ils ont des annes de retards dans ce domaine face  GAFA.

----------


## xelab

> moi a me fait rire toute cette histoire. Tous les programmeurs ne jur que par Git quand je suis depuis toujours sur SVN.... le train passe, le chien aboit toujours. 
> Je suis toujours convaincu que ma solution SVN avec hbergement multiple ddi reste la bonne solution, il faut que ta machine tombe en panne, que ton serveur en NAS tombe en panne et que ton serveur de backup tombe en panne et qui sait mme peut tre mme ton NAS chez toi tombe en panne. 
> 
> Si t'es programmeur et que tu sais pas te payer un serveur  50/mois, change de mtier 
> Je n'ai jamais t fan des systme centralis pour hberg tes donnes, je fais confiance au cloud pour hberg mes emails car je pense que la scurit est primordiale pour des grosses boites et que t'arrivera jamais  leur niveau en hbergeant cela toi mme; pour le reste...
> 
> Je vais peut tre me lancer dans le business SVN hberg en P2P


Tu peux hberger une instance Gitlab sur ton propre serveur ( bien moins de 50 soit dit en passant), ce que font normment d'entreprises d'ailleurs, le sujet n'a rien  voir avec le dbat SVN/Git.

----------


## esperanto

> C'est dingue a quelle point certains se complexifie la vie uniquement pour partager du code publiquement sur internet (et donc  la port de MS). 
> Je veux bien partager mon code, mais pas avec n'importe qui ?


C'est pas comme si on n'avait pas dj rpondu sur ce point mais bon, autant reformuler.
Quand tu diffuses du code en Open Source, tu es suppos lui attribuer une licence, donc tout le monde peut le voir mais il y a des conditions d'utilisation.
Sauf qu'en optant pour un hbergeur priv,  tes conditions s'ajoutent celles de l'hbergeur, qui peut s'accorder le droit de bafouer les tiennes en disant que tu as implicitement accept ses conditions quand tu as choisi de dposer le code chez eux. Et mme si a ne tient pas sur un plan lgal, un gros hbergeur n'hsitera pas  prtendre que les changements dont il t'informe tardivement ont un effet rtroactif.




> moi a me fait rire toute cette histoire. Tous les programmeurs ne jur que par Git quand je suis depuis toujours sur SVN.... le train passe, le chien aboit toujours.


On ne parle pas de Git (gestionnaire de version) mais de GitHub (en gros un gestionnaire de dpts Git, donc un gestionnaire de gestionnaire de versions). Certains concurrents, comme SourceForge par exemple, grent aussi bien Git que SVN. Donc pour ton ide de crer un business de dpts SVN, rien ne t'en empche mais tu n'es pas seul sur le march.




> Je suis toujours convaincu que ma solution SVN avec hbergement multiple ddi reste la bonne solution,


Sauf que SVN ne permet pas de synchroniser entre les dpts - tu ne peux pas crer une branche sur un dpt A, puis la pousser vers le dpt B
sauf  faire du one shot (tu supprimes le dpt A et tu recopies le dpt B, mais en perdant ce que tu avais fait sur le dpt A)

Au passage il m'arrive parfois d'utiliser git-svn, une commande qui fait partie de Git mais qui permet d'avoir un SVN au milieu de la chane... mais comme SVN ne supporte pas les synchronisations entre dpts, tu ne peux avoir qu'un seul SVN dans la boucle contre des millers de Git.

D'ailleurs au passage, pour une fois le franais a une terminologie plus prcise que l'anglais: normalement on parle de dpt pour un systme dcentralis (Git) alors que pour SVN on doit normalement parler de _rfrentiel_... justement parce que le serveur a un rle de rfrence qui n'existe pas dans Git.




> Je n'ai jamais t fan des systme centralis pour hberg tes donnes


et pourtant tu prfres SVN qui est centralis. C'est ton droit mais ton discours est un peu contradictoire pour le coup.




> Se dbrouiller juste avec la doc, c'est possible sous Windows, FreeBSD, PostgreSQL.


Oui mais PostgreSQL c'est plutt linux, pour le coup (la version Windows est arrive trs tard). Donc rien  voir avec Microsoft, pour le coup.

----------


## AzertyXp

> Sauf qu'en optant pour un hbergeur priv,  tes conditions s'ajoutent celles de l'hbergeur, qui peut s'accorder le droit de bafouer les tiennes en disant que tu as implicitement accept ses conditions quand tu as choisi de dposer le code chez eux. Et mme si a ne tient pas sur un plan lgal, un gros hbergeur n'hsitera pas  prtendre que les changements dont il t'informe tardivement ont un effet rtroactif.


Pure spculation ? o il y a dj eu des prcdents sur un outils type github gr par une grosse boite type MS?
Et Microsoft, vue que c'est lui qui est cibl par cette news, ont t'ils dj fait quelque chose dans ce genre sur l'une de ses plateforme dhbergement (Codeplex, Azure, MS Store, etc...) ?

----------


## Tryph

> * tous ceux qui ont fui GitHub parce quils dtestent Microsoft :*
> *GitLab est hberg sur Azure*


On est d'accord que c'est pas l'hbergeur *cloud* qui dcide de l'orientation des produits qu'il hberge?
On est aussi d'accord sur le fait que c'est pas l'hbergeur *cloud* qui a la proprit des donnes utilises par les produits qu'il hberge?

Si oui... je comprends pas le but de cet article et surtout son titre, je vois 2 possibilits:
- relancer la machine  troll parce que le nombre de clics gnrs par ce thread commence  sessouffler
- moucher ceux qui ont des inquitudes sur ce rachat sans avoir compris les inquitudes en question

Dans les deux cas, c'est juste n'importe quoi.


Mais si l'auteur veut continuer  faire n'importe quoi je lui propose les sujets suivants:
- "A tous ceux qui utilisent Windows: Microsoft utilise du Linux pour son cloud Azure"
- "A tous ceux qui dnigrent le libre: Github est bas sur git qui est une cration de Linus Torvald, le crateur du noyaux Linux"

Si besoin d'autres ides d'articles dbiles, contactez moi en MP, je peux aider  ::roll::

----------


## Mickael_Istria

> En soit, y a pas le feu au lac, avant de migrer autant attendre de voir si les conditions d'utilisations changent ou non.


Exactement!
Et je prends le pari que les conditions d'utilisation ne changeront pas. Pour la partie OSS, le code est OSS, donc il n'y a jamais eu besoin d'etre proprietaire de GitHub pour l'exploiter, et ca se fait deja car beaucoup de boites font de l'analyse sur GitHub pour trouver des choses a vendre aux developpeurs (nouveau boulot, audit secu, plus de visibilite...). Bref, ce business-model est deja en marche depuis longtemps et personne ne se plaint. Il n'y a pas besoin de plus pour exploiter les donnees.
Pour la partie privee, ce sont des clients, ils donnent de l'argent pour l'avoir et -a moins que le business-model soit vraiment naze- le prix du service va couvrir les frais et donc la partie privee est censee etre deja rentable. Pas besoin de la monetiser davantage au risque de perdre des clients.


Si Microsoft achete GitHub a 7.5 milliards (+ augmentation de la masse salariale), c'est qu'il espere gagner (ou eviter d'en perdre) au moins autant. Et actuellement, comme tous les GAFAM et aspirant GAFAM, Microsoft veut vendre du cloud, du SaaS... En gros, Microsoft veut vendre du Azure.
Et c'est la qu'avoir GitHub peut offrir le retour sur investissement: sur tous les repos, on verra bientot apparaitre un bouton un peu pub mais tres pratique "deploy on Azure" qui permettra aux gens avec tres peu d'effort d'avoir leur code deploye sur Azure, pret a l'usage. L'entree est gratuite (cadeau du dealer) et quand le noeud Azure commence a avoir de la charge, alors son heureux proprietaires recevra la pub pour faire un scale-up de CPU et/ou de storage et pourra en 2 clics payer 50e/mois pour un peu plus de patate; puis plus tard en cas de succes, payer 500e/mois puis 5000 puis 50000... Bref une transformation progressive d'utilisateurs GitHub en utilisateurs Azure (satisfaits) puis en clients de plus en plus gros. Apres, rentabiliser 7.5 milliards, il va falloir quand meme qu'ils assurent... Bonne chance a eux!

Aparte, pour commenter le business-model du cloud en general, c'est en fait un business-model plutot sain pour tout le monde: un fournisseur de service qui demarre avec une offre gratuite et doit aider ses utilisateurs a connaitre le succes pour qu'ils aient besoin de plus et soient prets a payer pour. C'est un tres bon model win-win. D'autant plus qu'une solution de Cloud c'est un peu comme un OS, on n'a pas forcement envie d'en essayer et d'en changer tous les mois...

----------


## el_slapper

Je suis extrmement surpris.

Je n'utilise pas github(un tort, probablement, pas la peine de me faire la leon). Mais, si j'ai bien compris, c'est un endroit sur internet ou on dpose son code source(et un peu plus que a, mais a c'est la partie qui m'interesse). Et qui change de proprio.

Ce qui me surprend, ce n'est pas que les gens paniquent  l'ide de ce que quelqu'un utilise leur code source. C'est une peur lgitime(enfin, pour ceux dont le code a une quelconque valeur, je doute que le mien, si il me venait l'ide de le dposer,soit d'une quelconque utilis au grand mchant en chef).

Ce qui me surprend, c'est que les gens n'aient pas paniqu au proprio prcdent. Il avait exactement les mmes accs au code - y compris le code non public - pour en faire le mauvais usage qu'il voulait. Et tout le monde lui faisait confiance.

Ma question n'est pas "pourquoi Microsoft est pire que son prdcesseur?", mais "pourquoi a-t-on assum que le prdcesseur tait moins abominable que Micro$oft?"

----------


## Battant

Bonjour, 

  Daprs ce que jai vaguement compris, guitabserai hberg par Microsoft 

  Ne serait-ce pas loccasion de ragir et de sintresser  ces projets  ?

https://degooglisons-internet.org/

https://framagit.org/public/projects

 Et vous que pensez-vous ?

 Salutations

----------


## esperanto

> Pure spculation ? o il y a dj eu des prcdents sur un outils type github gr par une grosse boite type MS?
> Et Microsoft, vue que c'est lui qui est cibl par cette news, ont t'ils dj fait quelque chose dans ce genre sur l'une de ses plateforme dhbergement (Codeplex, Azure, MS Store, etc...) ?


En tout cas on a dj un exemple d'outil du mme genre qui s'accapare le code dpos: SourceForge

Et puis c'est pas non plus comme si Facebook n'tait pas coutumier du fait (en particulier des changements incessants de CGU  effet rtroactif), s'accaparant ainsi des oeuvres d'artistes (on ne parle pas de code ici mais qu'est-ce que a change?)




> On est d'accord que c'est pas l'hbergeur qui dcide de l'orientation des produits qu'il hberge?
> On est aussi d'accord sur le fait que c'est pas l'hbergeur qui a la proprit des donnes utilises par les produits qu'il hberge?


Et on est d'accord que dans ce genre d'affaire, comme dans le cas que je cite plus haut, la justice est totalement impartiale et donne toujours raison au propritaire du code?
On est d'accord qu'en cas de procs, le particulier qui a son petit projet sur GitHub est strictement  galit avec Microsoft?

----------


## AzertyXp

> En tout cas on a dj un exemple d'outil du mme genre qui s'accapare le code dpos: SourceForge
> 
> Et puis c'est pas non plus comme si Facebook n'tait pas coutumier du fait (en particulier des changements incessants de CGU  effet rtroactif), s'accaparant ainsi des oeuvres d'artistes (on ne parle pas de code ici mais qu'est-ce que a change?)


On ne parle pas non plus MS.
En gros parce que _A_ a fait telle chose, alors _B_ fera forcement la mme chose parce qu'ils ont un point en commun (c'est des grosse entreprise) ?
Un peux violent comme raccourcie...
C'est le Libre qui vous enseigne comment faire ce genre de prjug?

----------


## Tryph

> Et on est d'accord que dans ce genre d'affaire, comme dans le cas que je cite plus haut, la justice est totalement impartiale et donne toujours raison au propritaire du code?
> On est d'accord qu'en cas de procs, le particulier qui a son petit projet sur GitHub est strictement  galit avec Microsoft?


J'aurais probablement du prciser hbergeur *cloud*, qui loue de l'infra pour hberger des applications.

Dans les 2 affaire dont tu parles, il s'agit d'applications qui hbergent du contenu (du code et des binaires pour l'un, des potins pour l'autre).

Dans l'absolu, tu as raison, rien ne nous garantie qu'Azure ne va pas changer ses CGU pour (tenter de) s'approprier les applications qui y sont dployes. Mais trs honntement, je pense que le risque pour qu'une dcision aussi idiote soit prise est trs trs faible (mme pour Microsoft  :;):  ).
Et si on en arrive  ce niveau de mfiance (peut tre qu'il le faut, mais j'en suis pas encore l), il faut donc aussi se mfier de ceux qui peuvent nous louer des serveur ddis et vraiment ne se fier qu'a l'auto-hbergement.

En tout cas je doute fortement que le fait que Gitlab soit heberg sur Azure permettent  Microsoft de faire valoir le moindre droit sur la politique de Gitlab ou le code qu'ils hbergent.
D'autant que Gitlab c'est pas Jean-Kvin qui code dans sa chambre; j'imagine qu'ils peuvent se payer un ou deux avocats en cas de litige.




> [...]
> Un peux violent comme raccourcie...
> C'est le Libre qui vous enseigne comment faire ce genre de prjug?


C'est "amusant" cette faon de dnoncer un raccourci et d'en faire un bien grossier soi-mme dans la phrase suivante en se permettant de mettre tous les adeptes du libre dans un mme panier en les accusant d'tre plein de prjugs.

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*Nat Friedman, le futur CEO de GitHub rpond aux questions des dveloppeurs*
*Sur l'avenir de la plateforme aprs le rachat par Microsoft*

Ce nest plus un secret, Microsoft a pos 7,5 milliards de dollars en actions sur la table pour lacquisition de GitHub. Sous rserve des conditions de clture habituelle et de la fin de lexamen rglementaire, la transaction devrait tre conclue dici la fin danne. En attendant, Nat Friedman, futur CEO de la plateforme dhbergement et de gestion des versions de logiciels rpond aux questions qui brlent les lvres des dveloppeurs.


*Devons-nous attendre de gros changements dans un avenir proche ?*

Nous avons fait lacquisition de cette plateforme parce que nous laimons. Nous projetons de continuer  investir dans lactuelle feuille de route.

*Quavez-vous  rpondre  ceux qui ont dcid de migrer vers GitLab et dautres services ?*

Les dveloppeurs sont des penseurs indpendants et feront toujours montre dun sain degr de scepticisme, mais je dois admettre que jai t triste de voir que certains se sont sentis obligs de dplacer leur code. Je prends la responsabilit de gagner leur confiance. 

En revanche, je pense que cest une bonne chose que git permette aux dveloppeurs de dplacer leurs dpts de cette faon et jespre que ceux qui ont essay dautres plateformes ces derniers jours reviendront  de meilleurs sentiments lorsque nous aurons fait la dmonstration de notre engagement  louverture et  rendre GitHub meilleur quil ne ltait avant. Sils choisissent de ne pas revenir, ce sera lexpression de leur droit le plus absolu et nous le respectons.

Cela dit, lquipe GitHub rapporte que le nombre de comptes clturs ou ayant fait lobjet dune migration est extrmement faible et cela est plus que compens par l'afflux de nouvelles inscriptions et le nouvel intrt pour GitHub cette semaine. 

*Visual Studio Team Services et GitHub offrent le mme service.  quel type dintgration, de comptition, etc. devons-nous nous attendre ?*

Des millions de dveloppeurs (dont Microsoft) sappuient sur Visual Studio Team Services. VSTS offre aussi beaucoup de fonctionnalits au-del du contrle de version. Nous comptons poursuivre avec le support de Visual Studio Team Services et GitHub et deffectuer le travail dintgration afin que les utilisateurs de VSTS bnficient dune grande exprience utilisateur sils choisissent de faire usage de GitHub.

*Quel avenir pour Atom (lditeur de texte de GitHub) quand on sait quil est en concurrence avec Visual Studio Code ?*

Les dveloppeurs sont trs pointilleux sur leur organisation et le choix de lditeur est lune des dcisions les plus personnelles dun dveloppeur. Les langages changent, les boulots aussi ; on change souvent dordinateur ou effectue la mise  jour de son systme dexploitation, mais gnralement on choisit un diteur de code et fonctionne avec ce dernier pendant des annes. Chez Microsoft, on fait dj usage de tous les diteurs, dAtom  Visual Studio Code en passant par Sublime Text et Vim et nous voulons que les dveloppeurs utilisent celui quils prfrent sur GitHub. Nous poursuivrons donc avec le dveloppement dAtom et de Visual Studio Code, ce, aussi longtemps que la communaut sera engage.


*Cela signifie-t-il que Visual Studio Live Share sera intgr  Atom ?*

Visual Studio Code et Atom ont en ralit beaucoup en commun pour ce qui est du code et de lhistoire puisque Microsoft et GitHub ont collabor sur les technologies sous-jacentes pendant des annes. Jespre quon pourra parvenir  coordonner les protocoles d Atom Teletype et Visual Studio Live Share pour que des dveloppeurs puissent diter les mmes fichiers en temps rel  partir dditeurs diffrents.

*Prvoyez-vous damliorer GitHub search ? Il est trs difficile de retrouver des exemples de code avec loutil actuel*
.
Je suis daccord (et cest le cas de tous les utilisateurs de la plateforme). Je ne sais pas exactement quels sont les plans  ce propos, mais je pense quil sagit dun axe dans lequel on doit investir.

*Allez vous conserver les comptes GitHub normaux ou vous envisagez dj de pousser les utilisateurs vers un compte Microsoft universel ?*

Votre compte GitHub est votre identit en tant que dveloppeur et plusieurs utilisateurs sont habitus  se connecter  des outils et services en faisant usage de leur compte GitHub. Donc, le seul ajout que nous pourrions envisager serait dajouter GitHub comme une option de connexion  Microsoft.

*Envisagez-vous doffrir laccs gratuit  des dpts privs comme sur GitLab et Bitbucket ?*

Il est encore trop tt pour le savoir. Nous voulons que GitHub soit accessible  tous de par le monde et que chacun ait la possibilit de devenir un dveloppeur.

*Devons-nous nous attendre  voir de la publicit apparatre au sein de nos dpts publics ?*

Non. Au lancement de GitHub, Sourceforge tait la plateforme dominante dhbergement de code sur Internet. Derrire cette plateforme il y avait un conglomrat de mdias qui ont montis le site en sappuyant sur de la publicit. Trs rapidement, il est devenu un amas de bannires ; les tlchargements taient mme retards pour imposer aux utilisateurs de visualiser du contenu publicitaire. Linterface utilisateur pure de GitHub et son approche centre sur les dveloppeurs peuvent en partie tre vues comme une raction contre Sourceforge. Cest de toute vidence la meilleure voie.

*Pouvons-nous esprer une intgration plus pousse de GitHub au sein de Visual Studio 2019 ?*

Il y a encore beaucoup de choses que nous sommes capables de faire, mais nous disposons dj dextensions pour Visual Studio 2017 qui permettent damliorer cette exprience.

*Quelles mesures Microsoft entend-t-il prendre pour que les dpts privs dentreprises concurrentes avec Microsoft le demeurent mme pour ses employs et sa classe dirigeante ?*

Microsoft hberge les donnes confidentielles de plus dun milliard de clients  ce jour et nous prenons cette responsabilit trs au srieux. GitHub dispose dj de mcanismes de contrle pour limiter laccs aux dpts privs. Ils demeureront plus serrs que jamais sous Microsoft.

*Il y a 5 ans Snowden a rvl que la NSA et Microsoft ont coopr pour installer une backdoor sur outlook.com. Le tripatouillage des dpts pour le compte du gouvernement ou dacteurs du secteur priv nest donc pas exclu. Quels moyens cryptographiques Microsoft entend-t-il intgrer pour prouver que lhistorique des dpts nest pas falsifi et viter que danciennes versions malicieuses ne soient servies  des utilisateurs prcis ?*

Primo, pour tre clairs, nous ne donnons pas aux gouvernements laccs direct aux donnes des utilisateurs et ne crons pas de portes drobes. Japprcie lide de faciliter la tche aux dveloppeurs pour la signature de leurs commits et appuierai pour que cela soit le comportement par dfaut au sein de Visual Studio Code, Atom et GitHub desktop.

*Comment entrevoyez-vous la possibilit dutiliser GitHub comme moyen dencourager des tiers  contribuer financirement aux projets open source ? Par exemple en intgrant Patreon ou OpenCollective au site ?*

Nous sous estimons le degr de dpendance de tout progrs  la passion que de petits groupes dindividus manifestent de par le monde. Il y a malheureusement beaucoup de personnes avec de belles ides, mais sans les ressources financires ncessaires pour les matrialiser. Jai personnellement lanc aigrant.org lan pass pour financer les porteurs de projets intressants en intelligence artificielle. Nous avons dj distribu une trentaine dallocations et cest stupfiant de voir limpact quune petite somme dargent peut avoir sur des individus brillants. Il serait intressant de voir comment cela peut tre reproduit  lchelle de GitHub.

*Daprs vous pourquoi Microsoft rejetait initialement lide du logiciel open source ?*

La peur

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ? Le propos du futur CEO de GitHub scarte-t-il des promesses initiales ?

 ::fleche::  Quelles sont les perspectives davenir qui vous intressent le plus ? Pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  GitHub veut dvelopper un nouvel diteur de texte multiplateforme et ultraperformant bas sur Electron, Xray est encore un projet exprimental
 ::fleche::  Microsoft et GitHub collaborent pour porter GVFS sur macOS et Linux, la solution destine  supporter les normes bases de code gagne en maturit
 ::fleche::  Microsoft va fermer son service d'hbergement CodePlex le 15 dcembre 2017, et demande aux dveloppeurs de migrer leurs projets vers GitHub
 ::fleche::  Open source : les projets de Microsoft attirent plus de contributeurs que ceux des autres organisations, d'aprs le rapport annuel de GitHub

----------


## redcurve

> On ne parle pas non plus MS.
> En gros parce que _A_ a fait telle chose, alors _B_ fera forcement la mme chose parce qu'ils ont un point en commun (c'est des grosse entreprise) ?
> Un peux violent comme raccourcie...
> C'est le Libre qui vous enseigne comment faire ce genre de prjug?


C'est a l'esprit libre  ::mouarf::

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...) Chez Microsoft, on fait dj usage de tous les diteurs, dAtom  Visual Studio Code en passant par Sublime Text et Vim (.../...)


Donc il y a des gens chez Microsoft qui utilisent VIM? Mouarf. C'est la meilleure phrase de l'intervidouille. Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pensent les aficionados du libre. Moi, je trouve a trs drle.

----------


## AzertyXp

> C'est "amusant" cette faon de dnoncer un raccourci et d'en faire un bien grossier soi-mme dans la phrase suivante en se permettant de mettre tous les adeptes du libre dans un mme panier en les accusant d'tre plein de prjugs.


C'tait un peux le bute en faite  :;):

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Rachat de GitHub par Microsoft : la fondation Linux livre son analyse de la situation*
*et affirme avoir  hte de voir les amliorations  apportes  la plateforme * 

Cette semaine, Microsoft a annonc le rachat de GitHub pour 7,5 milliards de dollars en stock. Par le biais de Jim Zemlin, son Directeur Excutif, la fondation Linux a dcid de partager son ressenti.

Tout dabord, Jim a tenu  souligner quelques points :
*Git est gnial :*  Merci Linus - c'est ton second projet qui a chang le monde, a entran l'volution de la faon dont le logiciel est dvelopp et cr des milliards de dollars de valeur. Git a engendr de nombreux outils et projets dont dpend le monde, y compris des outils de rvision de code, des outils CI / CD qui dpendent tous d'un flux de travail git  ;*GitHub est gnial :* GitHub a inaugur l're du  codage social  et a runi des millions de dveloppeurs d'une manire que nous n'avions jamais vue auparavant dans la communaut open source en crant un outil facile  apprendre pour les utilisateurs et extrmement utile pour le dveloppement de logiciels collectifs ;*il existe encore de petites poches de mfiance profonde envers Microsoft dans la communaut open source :*  J'en assumerai la responsabilit, car j'ai pass une bonne partie de ma carrire  la Linux Foundation  me moquer de Microsoft (ce qui,  certains moments, a rendu la gestion trop facile). Mais les temps ont chang et il est temps de reconnatre que nous avons tous grandi - l'industrie, la communaut open source, mme moi  ;*les gens semblent confondre "acheter GitHub, la socit et la plateforme de dveloppement, avec l'achat en quelque sorte de lopen source :*  Deux des projets les plus dynamiques de la famille Linux Foundation, Kubernetes et Node.js, sont dvelopps sur GitHub. Cependant (et j'ai vrifi trois fois avec nos avocats), Microsoft ne possde pas Kubernetes ou Node.js  la suite de cette transaction. Les titulaires de droits d'auteur du projet conservent la proprit de leur code  ;*Microsoft, sous la direction de Satya Nadella, a achev sa transition d'un adversaire de l'open source  un citoyen de premire classe de lopen source :*  Si vous n'avez pas remarqu, Microsoft a ouvert une tonne de code et a embauch les meilleurs dveloppeurs qui sont profondment engags dans l'open source  ;*les communauts de dveloppeurs Open Source sont fortement dpendantes des plateformes :*  Qu'il s'agisse d'une entreprise tablie ou d'une start-up qui a gagn en popularit, comme GitHub, GitLab ou Stack Overflow, nous voyons merger un certain nombre de plateformes conues pour une collaboration en ligne distribue. On compte sur les responsables de ces plateformes pour faire la bonne chose en les rendant utiles et accessibles  tous. Il y a aussi un ensemble d'attentes communautaires que ces dlgus devront rencontrer au risque de faire face  un exode vers des plateformes concurrentes .


*Jim Zemlin, Directeur Excutif, Linux Foundation*
 Alors qu'est-ce que cela signifie pour l'open source? Je m'attends gnralement  de bonnes choses. Microsoft a les moyens et l'expertise pour amliorer GitHub. Ils ont amen Nat Friedman au poste de PDG de GitHub, quelqu'un que je connais depuis des annes et qui a t trs respect dans la communaut open source pendant quelques dcennies. Et Nat a transmis le message suivant de la part de Microsoft : Je ne vous demande pas votre confiance, mais je m'engage  la gagner. Jai hte daider  rendre la plateforme GitHub et la communaut qui est spciale  chacun d'entre nous encore plus grande . Je suis pouss  le croire en ce quil dit .

La communaut open source devrait-elle tre concerne ? Pour Jim, probablement pas. En effet, acheter GitHub ne signifie pas que Microsoft s'est engag dans un complot sinistre pour  possder  les plus de 70 millions de projets open source sur GitHub. Dailleurs, il faut noter que la plupart des projets importants sur GitHub sont sous licence open source. La marque dpose et les autres actifs IP sont souvent dtenus par un organisme sans but lucratif comme The Linux Foundation ( linstar de Kubernetes).  Et soyons clairs: les curs et les esprits des dveloppeurs ne sont pas quelque chose que l'on achte - ils sont quelque chose que l'on gagne .


*Nat Friedman, futur PDG de GitHub*
Pourquoi Microsoft ferait-il cela ? La rponse est vidente pour Jim :  Steve Ballmer avait  moiti raison lorsquil scandait son fameux "dveloppeurs, dveloppeurs, dveloppeurs". Il n'a tout simplement pas pris en compte les dveloppeurs "open source". Satya Nadella a corrig cet oubli de faon spectaculaire cette semaine. Microsoft a toujours aim les dveloppeurs et souhaite crer des outils performants pour les aider  crer une technologie de pointe. C'est littralement leur mission sur la page de leur site Web : Pour permettre  chaque personne et chaque organisation sur la plante d'en faire plus. Aujourd'hui, plus de 28 millions de ces dveloppeurs sont sur GitHub . 

Et  ceux qui estiment que cest l un changement soudain, Jim nest pas daccord. Il rappelle que Microsoft est devenu l'un des principaux contributeurs  Linux et Kubernetes, ils dveloppent et distribuent des produits bass sur Linux, ils ouvrent des sources .NET, et ils soutiennent The Linux Foundation, la fondation Apache Software, l'Open Source Initiative et de nombreux autres efforts similaires.  Leur engagement envers l'open source est actif depuis des annes , a-t-il insist. 

 Comme nous valuons tous l'volution de l'open source depuis les premiers jours jusqu' maintenant, je suggre que nous clbrons ce moment. Dans une rcente lettre au congrs, j'ai crit que la progression de plusieurs dcennies vers l'adoption et l'utilisation continue des logiciels open source (OSS) dans le dveloppement de produits, de solutions et de services technologiques modernes est permanente et irrversible. La majorit des systmes conomiques mondiaux, les bourses, Internet, les superordinateurs et les appareils mobiles utilisent le systme d'exploitation Linux open source et son utilisation et son adoption continuent de s'tendre. Des milliards de personnes ne savent peut-tre pas qu'ils utilisent OSS tous les jours, mais leur tlvision moderne, leur montre intelligente, leur appareil photo, leur automobile et leur smartphone s'appuient sur OSS . 

Et en guise de mot de fin, il estime que les dveloppeurs Open Source ont chang notre monde, Microsoft la compris et c'est la raison pour laquelle lentreprise a achet GitHub.  Pour ma part, je suis impatient de voir les amliorations qu'ils vont faire et je serai choqu si Nat devait tout foutre en lair (je ne te mets pas la pression Nat !) . 

Source : Linux Foundation

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'analyse de Jim Zemlin ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Visual Studio Code 1.24 est disponible : un aperu des nouveauts dans l'diteur de code open source et multiplateforme de Microsoft
 ::fleche::  Microsoft cde  la pression des dveloppeurs et dcide de renommer GVFS son systme de contrle de version open source
 ::fleche::  Gitlab annonce que ses offres Ultimate et Gold sont gratuites pour les projets ducatifs et open source
 ::fleche::  MariaDB annonce MariaDB TX 3.0, sa premire base de donnes open source pour entreprise qui vient rivaliser les solutions Oracle, Microsoft et IBM
 ::fleche::  Stream annonce la sortie de Winds 2.0, son lecteur RSS open source pour relancer l'utilisation des flux RSS

----------


## esperanto

> On ne parle pas non plus MS.


Et si je t'avais parl de la manire dont Windows 10 s'accapare nos donnes, tu aurais dit : aucun rapport avec du code.




> En gros parce que _A_ a fait telle chose, alors _B_ fera forcement la mme chose parce qu'ils ont un point en commun (c'est des grosse entreprise) ?
> Un peux violent comme raccourcie...


En gros le tien c'est de dire que si la socit A rcupre ton code alors que la socit B rcupre tes donnes, rien ne prouve que la socit B rcuprerait ton code si elle le pouvait..




> Et si on en arrive  ce niveau de mfiance (peut tre qu'il le faut, mais j'en suis pas encore l), il faut donc aussi se mfier de ceux qui peuvent nous louer des serveur ddis et vraiment ne se fier qu'a l'auto-hbergement.


Sans aller jusque l, il me semble clair que plus il y a d'intermdiaires, plus il est difficile de faire confiance  tous les maillons de la chane.
Je ne condamne pas GitLab, mais je regrette leur choix d'hbergeur et a peut tre suffisant pour ne pas hberger mon code chez eux - mais pas pour inviter tout le monde  en faire autant.
J'ai moi-mme un service que je vends suivant un modle libre + SaaS, le tout hberg chez un petit hbergeur payant - je ne dis pas ici lequel pour ne pas faire de pub, par contre, mes utilisateurs, eux, le savent. En gros, le gars qui ne me fait pas confiance pour hberger ses donnes, il tlcharge le soft et se dmerde. Celui qui me fait confiance mais pas  l'hbergeur (pour le moment personne ne me l'a prsent comme a, mais l'histoire de GitHub m'empche d'carter cette hypothse), je peux toujours lui proposer une installation perso, facture au forfait plutt que par abonnement. A toutes les tapes le client fait ce qu'il veut mais en assumant les consquences (pour celui qui se dmerde, pas de prix mais pas de support)

Nous sommes supposs tre dans un monde de "concurrence libre et non fausse". Alors dois-je rappeler que ce ne sont pas les libristes qui ont commenc avec GitLab dans cette discussion - c'est le site Developpez qui multiplie les articles sur les migrations vers GitLab - alors que les libristes, eux, aimeraient sans doute qu'on parle plus de FramaGit et autres associations de ce genre.

----------


## Marco46

Incroyable comment tout le monde se focus sur les codes sources alors qu' mon avis le problme est l'immense quantit de donnes que Microsoft peut dsormais rassembler avec LinkedIn.

Je vois bien naitre un service de sourcing qui croise les data LinkedIn et GitHub avec un peu d'IA l dedans pour aider les entreprises  recruter. Il ne leur manque que Stackoverflow et c'est la totale.

Perso a me fait flipper qu'ils puissent constituer un fichier de tous les dveloppeurs du monde, apparemment ya que moi que a fait flipper ...

----------


## AzertyXp

> Et si je t'avais parl de la manire dont Windows 10 s'accapare nos donnes, tu aurais dit : aucun rapport avec du code.


Non pas du tous, mais bien essay.




> En gros le tien c'est de dire que si la socit A rcupre ton code alors que la socit B rcupre tes donnes, rien ne prouve que la socit B rcuprerait ton code si elle le pouvait..


Visiblement tu en sais plus sur moi que moi mme, car je ne rsonne pas du tous comme a... 

Au passage je ne suis mme pas un pro MS   :;): 

Mais en tous cas merci de me prouver que ton rsonnement est juste bas sur des spculations...

----------


## Tryph

> Alors dois-je rappeler que ce ne sont pas les libristes qui ont commenc avec GitLab dans cette discussion - c'est le site Developpez qui multiplie les articles sur les migrations vers GitLab - alors que les libristes, eux, aimeraient sans doute qu'on parle plus de FramaGit et autres associations de ce genre.


Je sais bien et je suis pas le dernier  pourrir les articles bidons et/ou approximatif et/ou sensationnalistes (qui ne sont pas rares). Aprs n'importe qui peut proposer un article sur DVP (si a n'a pas chang), alors si on doit blmer une entit c'est pas tant DVP que les rdacteurs qui s'inspirent un peu trop de BFM. 
(Y a certainement quelques rdacteurs qui ont une certaine thique et qui vitent de trop laisser paratre leurs convictions dans les articles qu'ils proposent, mais il y en a quelques un qui ne se gnent pas le moins du monde, a explique probablement en partie la pauvret du niveau gnral des news sur DVP)

Aprs Gitlab n'a t trait que sous l'angle du service cloud, ce qui peut se justifier puisque c'est ce qui se rapproche le plus du fonctionnement de GitHub, avec la diffrence qu'on peut faire des dpt privs gratuitement sur Gitlab.com, pas sur Github.
D'ailleurs Gitlab et GitHub ne sont finalement pas si proche que a puisque Gitlab offre plus de fonctionnalits que Github. Je sais pas si c'est un oubli volontaire de ceux qui parlent de Gitlab, mais Gitlab permet de faire de l'intgration continue, d'avoir un dpt d'image docker et d'autres chose que je n'utilise pas.

Mais surtout Gitlab c'est aussi la possibilit d'installer une instance sur n'importe quel serveur; assez facilement mme si on utilise l'image docker. C'est d'ailleurs ce qu'a fait Framasoft pour Framagit: c'est juste une instance Gitlab CE hberge je ne sais pas ou.

----------


## Michel Rotta

> Incroyable comment tout le monde se focus sur les codes sources alors qu' mon avis le problme est l'immense quantit de donnes que Microsoft peut dsormais rassembler avec LinkedIn.
> 
> Je vois bien naitre un service de sourcing qui croise les data LinkedIn et GitHub avec un peu d'IA l dedans pour aider les entreprises  recruter. Il ne leur manque que Stackoverflow et c'est la totale.
> 
> Perso a me fait flipper qu'ils puissent constituer un fichier de tous les dveloppeurs du monde, apparemment ya que moi que a fait flipper ...


Je n'avais pas vu a sous cet angle, mais c'est vrai que c'est un point  envisager.

----------


## strato35

Je l'entends  tord et  travers, mais au final c'est quoi un dveloppeur open source ? Un dev qui code avec des outils open source, qui pond du code open source ou un dveloppeur qu'on peu ouvrir en 2 pour voir comment il fonctionne et est compos ?
Puisque je voix souvent des offres d'emplois qui utilisent ce terme pour au final faire du progiciel propritaire je me pose bien la question ... (Attention : la 3eme proposition ne garanti aucunement la survie du dveloppeur)

----------


## Se7h22

Je suis d'accord pour dire, qu'avant l'acquisition par *Microsoft*, que *GitHub* tait dj une entreprise prive, et qu'il fallait sans doute dj s'en passer. En tout cas si on est pour une solution dcentralis, et non pas par ce qu'une entreprise est forcment le diable en personne. Mais je ne vais pas vous tonner si je dis que *Microsoft* est bien plus gros que l'entreprise qu'tait *GitHub*  ::lol:: 

Et ce qui peut inquiter avec cette taille d'entreprise, c'est la convergence qu'ils peuvent faire avec les donnes des utilisateurs. Je ne sais pas si *cette article* a vu juste, mais cela semble cohrent, surtout qu'il repose sur ce que *Microsoft* a dj fait dans le pass avec *Skype* et *Cortana*.  savoir, pour synthtiser, qu'avec l'acquisition de *GitHub*, *Microsoft* a une mine d'or en terme de volume de code pour nourrir son robot dveloppeur *DeepCoder* (une IA sachant programmer).

Aprs, comme il est mis en conclusion de l'article que j'ai prcdemment cit, il est sans doute vrai que supprimer son compte une fois l'annonce de l'acquisition de *GitHub* par *Microsoft* tait dj trop tard. Mme si juridiquement, ils se doivent de supprimer le compte avec vos dpts. Mais aprs, du point de vu thique, prfrez-vous lgitimer cette pratique (s'il s'avre confirm), ou au moins tenter  votre chelle de ne pas encourager ses grandes entreprises suceuse de donnes personnelles ?

PS : Oui, je sais, je vais sans doute me prendre plein de pousses rouges par les supporteurs des *GAFAM*. Qui prfrent sans doute se reposer sur le ct simple et pratique, et ne pas se proccuper d'une quelconque thique Pourquoi remettre en cause ce que nos ans ont toujours fait, et puis bon c'est qu'un outil aprs tout Bon je m'arrte l je sens que je m'enfonce  ::mouarf::

----------


## goldbergg

> Je suis d'accord pour dire, qu'avant l'acquisition par *Microsoft*, que *GitHub* tait dj une entreprise prive, et qu'il fallait sans doute dj s'en passer. En tout cas si on est pour une solution dcentralis, et non pas par ce qu'une entreprise est forcment le diable en personne. Mais je ne vais pas vous tonner si je dis que *Microsoft* est bien plus gros que l'entreprise qu'tait *GitHub* 
> 
> Et ce qui peut inquiter avec cette taille d'entreprise, c'est la convergence qu'ils peuvent faire avec les donnes des utilisateurs. Je ne sais pas si *cette article* a vu juste, mais cela semble cohrent, surtout qu'il repose sur ce que *Microsoft* a dj fait dans le pass avec *Skype* et *Cortana*.  savoir, pour synthtiser, qu'avec l'acquisition de *GitHub*, *Microsoft* a mine d'or en terme de volume de code pour nourrir son robot dveloppeur *DeepCoder* (une IA sachant programmer).
> 
> Aprs, comme il est mis en conclusion de l'article que j'ai prcdemment cit, il est sans doute vrai que supprimer son compte une fois l'annonce de l'acquisition de *GitHub* par *Microsoft* tait dj trop tard. Mme si juridiquement, ils se doivent de supprimer le compte avec vos dpts. Mais aprs, du point de vu thique, prfrez-vous lgitimer cette pratique (s'il s'avre confirm), ou au moins tenter  votre chelle de ne pas encourager ses grandes entreprises suceuse de donnes personnelles ?
> 
> PS : Oui, je sais, je vais sans doute me prendre plein de pousses rouges par les supporteurs des *GAFAM*. Qui prfrent sans doute se reposer sur le ct simple et pratique, et ne pas se proccuper d'une quelconque thique Pourquoi remettre en cause ce que nos ans ont toujours fait, et puis bon c'est qu'un outil aprs tout Bon je m'arrte l je sens que je m'enfonce


Si la seul chose qui intresse MS c'est le Code, ils leurs suffit de crer un bot qui va pomper tous le codes des diffrent site de partage de code (avec toute les mtadonnes qui vont avec) et c'est tout, c'est pas le genre de chose bien compliquer a mettre en place.
La seul chose qu'ils n'auront pas c'est le code priv, mais sur des sites telle que github, sa ne doit pas reprsenter grand chose. (et au pire ils payent des pirates pour l'avoir)

Bref, pas besoin de dpenser 7.5 milliards pour juste avoir accs  une montagne du code.

PS: c'est pas parce qu'on refuse de croire que MS est un grand mchant qui ne s'intresse qu'a sont propre profit qu'on est forcement un "supporteurs des *GAFAM*", il n'y a pas de grand empire et il n'y a pas de rebelle, on est pas dans Star Wars.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> La seul chose qu'ils n'auront pas c'est le code priv, mais sur des sites telle que github, sa ne doit pas reprsenter grand chose.


Ben... plus de la moiti des dpts...

----------


## micka132

> Perso a me fait flipper qu'ils puissent constituer un fichier de tous les dveloppeurs du monde, apparemment ya que moi que a fait flipper ...


C'est certes norme mais  comparer aux donnes que capte chaque jour Google(Android + moteur de recherche), c'est comme s'inquiter du toit qui fuie alors que le fleuve d cot sort de son lit (oui oui c'est pour rester dans l'actu).

----------


## Se7h22

> Si la seul chose qui intresse MS c'est le Code, ils leurs suffit de crer un bot qui va pomper tous le codes des diffrent site de partage de code (avec toute les mtadonnes qui vont avec) et c'est tout, c'est pas le genre de chose bien compliquer a mettre en place.
> La seul chose qu'ils n'auront pas c'est le code priv, mais sur des sites telle que github, sa ne doit pas reprsenter grand chose. (et au pire ils payent des pirates pour l'avoir)
> 
> Bref, pas besoin de dpenser 7.5 milliards pour juste avoir accs  une montagne du code.


Mme si on suppose que Microsoft fassent du crawling, cette mthode peut tre illgale si ils tombent sur du code non libre (car ce n'est pas parce que tu partages un morceau de code, pour demander de l'aide sur un forum par exemple, qu'il est  tout le monde). Et mme si ils n'ont aucune gne  tre dans l'illgalit, je pense que crawler des sites ne passe pas inaperu, et je suis sceptique de la rentabilit, surtout si on parle d'alimenter une IA. Et ils prfreront sans doute tre tranquille au niveau juridique aussi.

Il faudrait lire les CGU de GitHub, mais si ils se donnent les droits de lire le code des dpts privs (ce qui n'est pas impossible, pour au moins proposer certains services par exemples), cela fait un sacr volume de code qui de plus est dans divers langages de programmation, et mis  jour rgulirement. C'est, je pense, vraiment le top du top pour faire apprendre le dveloppement  un robot.




> PS: c'est pas parce qu'on refuse de croire que MS est un grand mchant qui ne s'intresse qu'a sont propre profit qu'on est forcement un "supporteurs des *GAFAM*", il n'y a pas de grand empire et il n'y a pas de rebelle, on est pas dans Star Wars.


Je sais qu'un fan des outils de Microsoft n'est pas forcment fan des autres GAFAM. C'tait juste pour englober les autres vampires de donnes et ne pas parler uniquement du problme de Microsoft et de GitHub. Aprs il est trop simple de comparer  Star Wars, surtout que l'empereur est vraiment moins sexy que les outils des GAFAM  ::lol:: 

Et je suis plutt d'accord qu'il faille sortir du dbat sclros du bien contre le mal. Je suis certain qu'il existe des entreprises faisant du code privateur sans aspirer les donnes de ses utilisateurs. De mme qu'il doit exister des logiciels libres qui aspire des donnes sur ses utilisateurs (bien sr c'est moins discret, mais il peut avoir des cas o c'est utile et justifi). Mais il faut savoir reconnatre quand une entreprise du poids d'un Microsoft peut inquiter, et  juste titre quand tu vois la masse et la diversit de donnes (personnelles ou non) qu'elle est en capacit de brasser.

----------


## xarkam

> Incroyable comment tout le monde se focus sur les codes sources alors qu' mon avis le problme est l'immense quantit de donnes que Microsoft peut dsormais rassembler avec LinkedIn.
> 
> Je vois bien naitre un service de sourcing qui croise les data LinkedIn et GitHub avec un peu d'IA l dedans pour aider les entreprises  recruter. Il ne leur manque que Stackoverflow et c'est la totale.
> 
> Perso a me fait flipper qu'ils puissent constituer un fichier de tous les dveloppeurs du monde, apparemment ya que moi que a fait flipper ...


Nulle besoin tre proprio des 3 pour utiliser une IA qui ferait une analyse des 3 et crerait les relations qui vont bien.

----------


## frenchlover2

la raison est pour enrichir son offre cloud ,quand a l'open source c'est bien le nouveau buisness de microsoft , elle gagne beaucoup plus au cloud avec de l'open source qu'avec les logiciel propritaire

----------


## berceker united

D'un cot la fondation Linux ne peut rien acheter  ::D:

----------


## Mickael_Istria

> Ben... plus de la moiti des dpts...


Ca me surprend. T'as un lien vers la source?

----------


## Mickael_Istria

Il manque une option a ce sondage "je suis chez GitHub, je suis indifferent au rachat, comme la valeur de GitHub c'est le cote reseau social je changerai si tous mes potentiels contributeurs changent."

----------


## psychadelic

Aucun lments du sondage ne me correspond, et je le trouve franchement manichen.

Perso, le rachat par M$ me fait un peu rler, et je me demande comment la communaut Open Source va ragir, on  une raction de la part de Mr Richard Stallman ?

Je ne serai pas autrement tonn qu'une majorit de contributeurs libres aillent se reporter sur une autre plateforme.

J'aimerai bien aussi lire entendre le son de cloche de Microsoft sur ce qu'ils comptent faire rellement avec GitHub, et quelles garanties ils mettent sur la table; sans discours d'enfumage.

----------


## JackIsJack

Je suis le seul  trouver que GitHub (et autres logiciels de versioning) ne sont pas terribles ? 

1) On parle de dveloppement 'social' mais la majorit des projets n'ont qu'un ou deux contributeurs principaux. L'outil fait vraiment le minimum en terme de collaboration  :  fournir un dossier partag.

2) Il y a une espce d'ambiance technique strile  : la console, les lignes de commande, et le fait qu'un majorit de projets ne concernent que des besoins orients informatiques (framework pour tel ou tel langage). 

La collaboration devrait permettre  des gens qui ne se connaissent pas de crer des produits libres orient 'mtier' (sant, compta,...), mais comme ce n'est pas simple, a se limite  des projets mono personne autocentr sur les besoins de la personne (donc du technique).

----------


## LotuxPunk

a part trop loin. Microsoft a rachet Github. Il n'a pas rachet les 70 millions de repos, ceux-ci tant tous protger par leurs licences respectives.
Microsoft sous l'impulsion de Nadella est devenu un contributeur majeur de l'Open-Source et du Libre en contribuant  la Linux Fondation, Apache,... et ouvre de plus en plus ses codes (VSCode, .NET,...)

----------


## Marco46

> Nulle besoin tre proprio des 3 pour utiliser une IA qui ferait une analyse des 3 et crerait les relations qui vont bien.


C'est trs trs limit depuis l'extrieur, en particulier sur LinkedIn o tu ne peux pratiquement rien faire avec. Par ailleurs c'est certain qu'ils ont plein d'infos de tracking qui ne sont pas dispo depuis les API et que seul le proprio des donnes peut exploiter.

----------


## redcurve

> Je suis le seul  trouver que GitHub (et autres logiciels de versioning) ne sont pas terribles ? 
> 
> 1) On parle de dveloppement 'social' mais la majorit des projets n'ont qu'un ou deux contributeurs principaux. L'outil fait vraiment le minimum en terme de collaboration  :  fournir un dossier partag.
> 
> 2) Il y a une espce d'ambiance technique strile  : la console, les lignes de commande, et le fait qu'un majorit de projets ne concernent que des besoins orients informatiques (framework pour tel ou tel langage). 
> 
> La collaboration devrait permettre  des gens qui ne se connaissent pas de crer des produits libres orient 'mtier' (sant, compta,...), mais comme ce n'est pas simple, a se limite  des projets mono personne autocentr sur les besoins de la personne (donc du technique).


Bah tu vas pas balancer le code source de ton soft que tu peux vendre plusieurs millions gratos sur GitHub personne fait a

----------


## Mickael_Istria

> 1) On parle de dveloppement 'social' mais la majorit des projets n'ont qu'un ou deux contributeurs principaux. L'outil fait vraiment le minimum en terme de collaboration  :  fournir un dossier partag.


Certes, beaucoup de gens utilisent GitHub comme un service de stockage pour leur projet perso, qui n'a aucun succes ni aucune ambition. En consequence de ce manque de volonte de devenir un gros projet, aucune comme n'est faite pour l'ouvrir plus aux utilisateurs et aux contributeurs.
C'est pour ca qu'un projet n'a pas plus de contributeur. On peut pas blamer GitHub parce qu'il heberge plein de projets perso qui n'interessent personne. C'est meme relativement altruiste de faire ca.

Le cote social existe vraiment. Tu pourras a l'occasion regarder des projets novateurs ou bien etablis qui ont ou cherchent un certain succes. Pour ceux qui sont etablis, demande-leur la date ou ils sont passes sur GitHub et ensuite regarde l'evolution du nombre de contributeurs.
En general, ce sera une croissance. Tout simplement parce que GitHub est plus "decouvrable" et accessible que la norme precedente qui etait une forge dediee au projet. Le cote social de GitHub marche quand le projet est pret a en profiter. Dans les cas de projets perso inutilises, ca ne fait pas de miracle.




> 2) Il y a une espce d'ambiance technique strile  : la console, les lignes de commande, et le fait qu'un majorit de projets ne concernent que des besoins orients informatiques (framework pour tel ou tel langage).


C'est pas la faute de GitHub, c'est un probleme des informaticiens en general de faire des projects "self-service" dedies a eux-meme.
Mais ceci dit, tu as des nombres pour appuyer tes propos? On y trouve aussi la grande majorite des logiciels open-sources pour utilisateurs finaux normaux: VLC, Audacity, kdenlive... 
En fait, encore une fois, ce n'est pas une specificite de GitHub mais de l'open-source: la plupart des frameworks sont open-source parce que c'est tres pratique qu'ils le soient, ca ameliore la qualite, augmente le nombre d'utilisateurs et compagnie. Pour une appli finale, c'est plus discutable; et c'est parfois difficile de rendre une appli finale open-source alors qu'elle marche bien en prive/commercial et que le domaine accepte bien ca. Open-sourcer un framework est souvent le meilleur choix, une appli finale pas forcement. Ce qui explique la proportion sur GitHub, comme celle d'avant sur SourceForge et celle d'apres sur Whatever-free-OSS-forge.

----------


## psychadelic

> Je suis le seul  trouver que GitHub (et autres logiciels de versioning) ne sont pas terribles ?


Ben, GitHub c'est fait pour faire du versionnage de code, donc a sert principalement  faire du versionnage de code.

On est loin d'un systme de rseau social, mme si en publiant en licence libre sur gitHub on devient automatiquement expos socialement, mais sur la qualit de son code, et sur rien d'autre.

A la limite tu peux mettre une page pour indiquer que t'aime les carottes, mais la "communaut des codeurs indpendants" n'en ont rien  cirer.

----------


## Mickael_Istria

> Bah tu vas pas balancer le code source de ton soft que tu peux vendre plusieurs millions gratos sur GitHub personne fait a


Il y a quand meme quelques exemples de boites qui arrivent a monetiser en millions des bouts de code qui sont Open-Source et sur GitHub. Regarde par exemple les projets qui font le business de Red Hat, et tu verras que pour certains le code est sur GitHub. Mais c'est en effet un business-model moins trivial que le close source et la vente de licence.

----------


## Invit

> Je suis le seul  trouver que GitHub (et autres logiciels de versioning) ne sont pas terribles ? 
> 
> 1) On parle de dveloppement 'social' mais la majorit des projets n'ont qu'un ou deux contributeurs principaux. L'outil fait vraiment le minimum en terme de collaboration  :  fournir un dossier partag.
> ...


Faut vraiment avoir rien compris  git et  github pour dire des aneries pareilles.Renseigne-toi 2 minutes sur wikipedia ou autres, au lieu de dire n'importe quoi.

----------


## nirgal76

> Incroyable comment tout le monde se focus sur les codes sources alors qu' mon avis le problme est l'immense quantit de donnes que Microsoft peut dsormais rassembler avec LinkedIn.
> 
> Je vois bien naitre un service de sourcing qui croise les data LinkedIn et GitHub avec un peu d'IA l dedans pour aider les entreprises  recruter. Il ne leur manque que Stackoverflow et c'est la totale.
> 
> Perso a me fait flipper qu'ils puissent constituer un fichier de tous les dveloppeurs du monde, apparemment ya que moi que a fait flipper ...


Moi ce qui me fait flipper c'est que les gens foutent leur donne perso (et pro) sur plein de rseaux sociaux, s'tonnent et s'insurgent de voir ces donnes exploites et continuent  le faire sachant tout a.

----------


## zecreator

Que vont devenir tous les projets prsents sur Github, en passant aux mains de MS ? D'ailleurs, juridiquement,  qui appartiennent ces projets ?

----------


## Kearz

> Que vont devenir tous les projets prsents sur Github, en passant aux mains de MS ? D'ailleurs, juridiquement,  qui appartiennent ces projets ?


Tu fais un projet, tu choisis une licence, juridiquement c'est les droits de la licence qui s'applique et basta. 
Lgalement, rien ne change entre github et github ayant M$ en maison mre. 

C'est comme-ci demain, ta banque se faisait rachet et qu'on te disait "Maintenant, le taux de votre crdit c'est 3% parce que chez nous, c'est comme a" alors que tu avais dj un contrat.

----------


## tomlev

Je suis tonn de ne pas voir plus de commentaires sur la raction de la Linux Foundation. Perso je trouve cette raction assez "rafrachissante",  des lieues de l'attitude "Micro$oft c'est le mal" qui tait encore assez prvalente dans le milieu du libre il y a quelques annes. J'aurais pas imagin que la Linux Foundation ragisse de manire aussi positive, a montre une belle ouverture d'esprit.




> Donc il y a des gens chez Microsoft qui utilisent VIM? Mouarf. C'est la meilleure phrase de l'intervidouille. Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pensent les aficionados du libre. Moi, je trouve a trs drle.


Oh, faut pas croire, y a toutes sortes de gens qui utilisent vim... C'est l'diteur de commit par dfaut pour Git, mme sous Windows, et je trouve qu'il remplit trs bien ce rle (enfin une fois qu'on a pris la peine d'apprendre les commandes de base  ::aie:: ). Y a mme des gens qui ont sorti un plugin qui mule vim dans Visual Studio.

----------


## Mickael_Istria

> J'aurais pas imagin que la Linux Foundation ragisse de manire aussi positive, a montre une belle ouverture d'esprit.


Ca fait un moment que Microsoft est membre de la Linux Foundation (ie donne des $$$ pour soutenir le developpement des projets de la Foundation), GitHub ne l'a jamais ete.
C'est assez naturel pour une fondation d'applaudir les progres de l'un de ses membres plutot que de lever des boucliers face a ses membres pour soutenir des non-membres.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ca me surprend. T'as un lien vers la source?


C'tait crit dans les liens fournis au dessus de ma rponse.

Au temps pour moi, a comptabilisait les repos dtenus par les entreprises vs particuliers, mais pas si els repos en question taient open source ou non.

----------


## naute

Je n'ai pas lu toute la discussion, mais je pense que GitHub ne devrait appartenir  aucune plateforme, que ce soit Microsoft, Apple ou GNU-Linux. Il est vident que son propritaire favorisera, d'une manire ou d'une autre, sa plateforme. C'est un comportement tristement humain et qui,  ce niveau, n'offre aucun contre exemple. Mais de toute manire, il n'y a rien  faire. Tout est  vendre, il suffit de trouver la bonne monnaie.

----------


## yvesdaxmaz

Personnellement je ne vois pas de quoi me plaindre vu que Microsoft c'est beaucoup investi dans l'open source ces dernires annes, et je trouves qu'ils ont rien a perdre mes plus  gagner parce qu'elle projet a t achter et c'est une entre peur les porte feuille. D'une autre part j'esperes et je penses que derire il restera toujours la mme equipe durant un certaim temps et on ne peu qu'observer ou Microsoft nous mme aprs ce rachat.

----------


## henryII

C'est bientt la fin de la concurrence pour Windows.

Depuis 1990, M$ a toujours achet tous ses concurrents et toutes les technologies qui l'intresse.

Vu que faire autrement ne fonctionne pas (cfr les checs sur Mobile et le dveloppement de Linux), il fallait en revenir  l'essentiel et refaire le coup de Windows... 
SI tu affaiblis tes adversaires et que tu les paies, ils ne seront plus en mesure de contester les decisions qui viendront dans les annes  venir.

Ca va prendre le temps qu'il faudra mais si nous ne prenons pas garde, il n'est restera qu'un et ce ne sera pas le logiciel libre.

----------


## Invit

> Ca fait un moment que Microsoft est membre de la Linux Foundation (ie donne des $$$ pour soutenir le developpement des projets de la Foundation), GitHub ne l'a jamais ete.
> C'est assez naturel pour une fondation d'applaudir les progres de l'un de ses membres plutot que de lever des boucliers face a ses membres pour soutenir des non-membres.


Je suis totalement en phase avec ton commentaire,  lexception que GitHub me semble tre lui aussi rfrenc entant que membre de la LinuxFondation  :;):

----------


## phildepantin

C'est con, j'aimais bien Github, moi  ::(: 

Je vais devoir utiliser une autre plateforme, maintenant  ::ptdr::

----------


## zecreator

Les questions que je me pose : En quoi est-ce intressant pour MS de racheter un site qui hberge des projets, open-source pour la majorit, sur lesquels il n'aura aucun droit de proprit au final ? Il est o le pige ?

----------


## LeBressaud

> Les questions que je me pose : En quoi est-ce intressant pour MS de racheter un site qui hberge des projets, open-source pour la majorit, sur lesquels il n'aura aucun droit de proprit au final ? Il est o le pige ?


Peut-tre qu'il y en a pas, GitHub se cassait la gueule financirement. Ils prfrent avoir le contrle de la plateforme plutt que le laisser  google ou amazon (et c'est tant mieux)

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Les questions que je me pose : En quoi est-ce intressant pour MS de racheter un site qui hberge des projets, open-source pour la majorit, sur lesquels il n'aura aucun droit de proprit au final ? Il est o le pige ?


Il me semble qu'il va remplacer leur contrleur de code source maison par GitHub justement. Donc avoir la main pour l'intgrer  leurs solution me semble tre une bonne raison de s'y intresser  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Peut-tre qu'il y en a pas, GitHub se cassait la gueule financirement. Ils prfrent avoir le contrle de la plateforme plutt que le laisser  google ou amazon (et c'est tant mieux)


Oui si MS dit qu'il aime linux et l'open-source, on peut leur faire confiance. D'ailleurs, au supermarch du coin, il ne reste que des PC windows : c'est bien la preuve que MS achte tout le linux qu'ils trouvent tellement ils aiment a...

----------


## Mickael_Istria

> Les questions que je me pose : En quoi est-ce intressant pour MS de racheter un site qui hberge des projets, open-source pour la majorit, sur lesquels il n'aura aucun droit de proprit au final ? Il est o le pige ?


GitHub est un business driver pour Microsoft. Ils vont l'utiliser pour transformer plus de projets vers quelque chose de rentable pour eux (genre des souscriptions Azure).

----------


## zecreator

> Il me semble qu'il va remplacer leur contrleur de code source maison par GitHub justement. Donc avoir la main pour l'intgrer  leurs solution me semble tre une bonne raison de s'y intresser


Du coup, c'est plus l'ingnierie du site qui les intressent que son contenu ?

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Du coup, c'est plus l'ingnierie du site qui les intressent que son contenu ?


Pour moi c'est clairement pour avoir la main sur un outil qu'ils veulent intgrer  leur solution. Car s'il veulent se sparer de leur gestionnaire de code source maison au profit de GitHub, il me semble essentiel que celui-ci soit maitris.

De plus, c'est un gestionnaire de contrle de code source trs populaire. Ce qui peut tre un bon argument de vente de leurs suite de logiciels de dveloppement.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Bj. C'est toujours inquitant quand M$ rachte quelque chose. Je pense en particulier  ce qu'est devenu Skype.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Bj. C'est toujours inquitant quand M$ rachte quelque chose. Je pense en particulier  ce qu'est devenu Skype.


Personnellement je trouve Lync / Skype for business super bien foutu, a rpond  de rels besoins professionnels comme par exemple de monter une conf  larrache entre l'exploitation, la TMA et le client, avec partage dcran, des logs et des commandes passes afin de les copier dans le ticket d'intervention, etc.  

Reste justement a voir ce que donnerai GitHub  la sauce "entreprise".

----------


## jaguar1637

Cela suit l'agenda du Blue Book ( film Ex Machina)

"Microsoft a une mine d'or en terme de volume de code pour nourrir son robot dveloppeur DeepCoder (une IA sachant programmer)"

Je vois que personne n'anticipe le rsultat dans 10 ans. Il ne faudra pas s'tonner.

----------


## Invit

> Cela suit l'agenda du Blue Book ( film Ex Machina)
> 
> "Microsoft a une mine d'or en terme de volume de code pour nourrir son robot dveloppeur DeepCoder (une IA sachant programmer)"
> 
> Je vois que personne n'anticipe le rsultat dans 10 ans. Il ne faudra pas s'tonner.


Je partage aussi ton avis et l'ai exprim dans mon post du 06/06/2018, 20h27 ;-)

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*L'exode  massif  de GitHub vers GitLab, qu'en est-il rellement 14 jours aprs ?*
*Une analyse base sur un tableau de bord de GitLab*

Juste avant lannonce officielle du rachat de GitHub par Microsoft, les rumeurs qui ont filtr sur cette acquisition ont provoqu une activit inhabituelle sur les plateformes dhbergement de code source concurrentes, et en particulier GitLab. GitLab a en effet annonc une multiplication par 10 des crations de dpts sur sa plateforme, en passant de moins de 250 dpts imports en moyenne par heure  prs de 2500 dpts dun coup.


Cela sest produit le 3 juin, un jour avant lannonce officielle de Microsoft et GitHub. Mais 14 jours aprs lannonce du rachat de GitHub par Microsoft, quen est-il rellement de lexode de GitHub vers GitLab ?

En consultant le tableau de bord de GitLab pour mesurer ce trafic, on se rend compte que sur les trois derniers jours (du 16 au 18 juin inclus), le nombre de dpts GitHub imports vers GitLab na franchi la barre des 500 par heure quune seule fois. Dans les autres cas, le nombre de dpts GitHub imports vers GitLab tait toujours en dessus des 300 dpts par heure, comme ctait le cas avant les rumeurs.


On peut donc dire leffet du rachat de GitHub par Microsoft sest dj estomp. Mais  au total, combien de dpts GitHub ont-ils t imports vers GitLab ? Et que reprsente ce chiffre ?

En supposant que GitLab a enregistr limportation de 2500 dpts GitHub par heure en moyenne sur la priode du 3 au 18 juin (ce qui semble trs major), on conclut que 900 000 dpts GitHub ont t imports sur GitLab. Cela reprsente 1,64 % des dpts GitHub, si lon se base sur les 67 millions de dpts annoncs par GitHub dans son dernier rapport dactivit pour lanne 2017. Mais rien nindique dans ce cas que cela signifie labandon de GitHub au profit de GitLab. En effet, pour certains utilisateurs, cela peut tre juste une prcaution en cas dun ventuel changement de philosophie de GitHub qui ne cadrerait pas avec leurs objectifs ou principes.

Les chiffres rels peuvent tre bien plus faibles que cela. De lavis de certains, cette augmentation de 500  1000 % du nombre moyen de dpts GitLab par heure aprs les rumeurs et lannonce du rachat de GitHub ne reprsente quun exode 0,2  0,3 % des dpts de GitHub. Dautres se disant plus gnreux parlent dau plus 0,7 % de dpts GitHub. Quoi quil en soit, cest un gain net significatif pour  GitLab. Sid Sijbrandij, le PDG de GitLab explique aussi que plus de 95 % de l'utilisation de GitLab se fait sur des installations autogres et non sur GitLab.com. Et le trafic mesur ne tient pas compte de ces projets sur des installations autogres.

Il faut aussi noter que les dpts GitHub imports vers GitLab sont probablement des dpts actifs, alors que selon le rapport de 2017 de GitHub, la plateforme navait que 26 millions de dpts actifs sur  le total de 67 millions.

Source : Tableau de bord GitLab

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que signifie selon vous lexode des dpts GitHub vers GitLab ? Abandon de GitHub ou juste mesure de prcaution ?
 ::fleche::  Aprs toute la communication de Microsoft et GitHub, tes-vous apais en pensant  cette acquisition ? Sinon, pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  C'est officiel, Microsoft dbourse 7,5 milliards $ pour s'offrir GitHub, le gant de Redmond se montre plus gnreux que ce que disaient les rumeurs
 ::fleche::  GitHub veut dvelopper un nouvel diteur de texte multiplateforme et ultraperformant bas sur Electron, Xray est encore un projet exprimental
 ::fleche::  Microsoft et GitHub collaborent pour porter GVFS sur macOS et Linux, la solution destine  supporter les normes bases de code gagne en maturit
 ::fleche::  Microsoft va fermer son service d'hbergement CodePlex le 15 dcembre 2017, et demande aux dveloppeurs de migrer leurs projets vers GitHub
 ::fleche::  Open source : les projets de Microsoft attirent plus de contributeurs que ceux des autres organisations, d'aprs le rapport annuel de GitHub

----------


## redcurve

L'exode vers un ciel Azure j'sais pas  ::ptdr::  ils sont tellement pathtique

----------


## Shepard

> L'exode vers un ciel Azure j'sais pas  ils sont tellement pathtique


Permet-moi de citer une partie de la news que tu n'as manifestement pas lue.




> le PDG de GitLab explique aussi que plus de 95 % de l'utilisation de GitLab se fait sur des installations autogres et non sur GitLab.com.


Voil, ce serait peut-tre une bonne ide de lire l'article avant de le commenter la prochaine fois ...

Pour info, voici un lien vers les diffrentes manires d'hberger un dpt Gitlab.

----------


## ddoumeche

Mettre 7.5 milliards dans un projet qui va se figer tout comme les prcdents de Flickr, Sourceforge (Microsoft dj), hotmail, c'est abusif mais qu'est ce que l'on ne ferait pour faire monter son cours en bourse.... et donc ses stocks options. A ce niveau dcisionnel, l'argent n'a plus la mme valeur.

Esprons que les fondateurs de github puissent faire rapidement leurs valises et mettre cet argent durement gagn dans de nouveaux projets prometteurs

----------


## phildepantin

> Les chiffres rels peuvent


 oublier de tenir compte de tous les utilisateurs qui, comme moi, ont d'autres choses  faire que migrer ds que MS bouge la poigne de sa fentre et le feront plus tard,  la premire occase.

----------


## FatAgnus

Comme dit Jamie Zawinski sur son blog, (un clbre dveloppeur open source connu pour ses contributions open source  Mozilla, XEmacs et XScreenSaver) :




> Voil ce qui arrive quand vous stockez vos donnes dans le CLOWN.
> 
> Le Clown est juste l'ordinateur de quelqu'un d'autre et ils peuvent et vont vous avoir. Si ce n'est pas sur votre ordinateur, ce n'est pas sous votre contrle. Pourquoi vous continuez tous  faire a ?
> 
> Nadella tient beaucoup  ce que les gens imaginent un nouveau Microsoft qui n'utilise pas son pouvoir pour avoir tous ceux qu'il rencontre.[...]
> 
> Voici juste un exemple de la faon dont MICROS~1 aime l'open source :
> 
> Microsoft a menac de dplacer ses installations de recherche hors du Royaume-Uni si le gouvernement allait de l'avant avec des plans visant  promouvoir les normes open source.
> ...

----------


## Invit

> Comme dit Jamie Zawinski (un clbre dveloppeur open source connu pour ses contributions open source  Mozilla, XEmacs et XScreenSaver)


On peut tre clbre et dveloppeur avec un CV pareil?  :;): 

A graver dans le marbre: 




> Le Clown est juste l'ordinateur de quelqu'un d'autre et ils peuvent et vont vous avoir. Si ce n'est pas sur votre ordinateur, ce n'est pas sous votre contrle. Pourquoi vous continuez tous  faire a ?

----------


## phildepantin

> Le Clown est juste l'ordinateur de quelqu'un d'autre et ils peuvent et vont vous avoir.


S'ils veulent perdre leur temps, libre  eux.




> Si ce n'est pas sur votre ordinateur, ce n'est pas sous votre contrle.


LOL. Parce que sur son ordinateur, c'est *sous notre contrle* ? La belle blague. Avec tout ce qui rentre et ce qui sort ds qu'on est connect au rseau ? Surtout sous windows.


Le seul ordinateur sous contrle et protg, celui avec un DD vierge, sans amorce et dconnect de tout rseau.

Mais bon, la vraie question, c'est *contrler quoi*, au juste ? .




> Pourquoi vous continuez tous  faire a ?


Simplement parce que je veux conserver des copies de mon travail. Et je ne peux pas me contenter de copies sur disque dur externe, je vis dans une rgion o les tremblements de terre peuvent causer des dgts irrparables  n'importe quel moment. Je peux perdre ordi et priphs externes  n'importe quel moment.

----------


## AzertyXp

> Comme dit Jamie Zawinski sur son blog, (un clbre dveloppeur open source connu pour ses contributions open source  Mozilla, XEmacs et XScreenSaver) :


C'tait il y a 3 ans... Il s'en est pass des choses chez Ms en 3 ans.




> Le Clown est juste l'ordinateur de quelqu'un d'autre et ils peuvent et vont vous avoir. Si ce n'est pas sur votre ordinateur, ce n'est pas sous votre contrle. Pourquoi vous continuez tous  faire a ?


Comment peut on sortir ce genre de phrase si ce n'est en tant dconnect de la ralit...

----------


## Invit

> Comment peut on sortir ce genre de phrase si ce n'est en tant dconnect de la ralit...


Alors qu'est ce qui justifie la notion de cloud priv? 

Pose toi cette question avec un minimum d'honntet intellectuelle: Est-ce que je prfre que mes fournisseurs d'accs internet ou dlectricit stockent mes donnes personnelles et mandats de prlvement sur un cloud public et mutualis ou un cloud priv?

----------


## AzertyXp

> Alors qu'est ce qui justifie la notion de cloud priv? 
> 
> Pose toi cette question avec un minimum d'honntet intellectuelle: Est-ce que je prfre que mes fournisseurs d'accs internet ou dlectricit stockent mes donnes personnelles et mandats de prlvement sur un cloud public et mutualis ou un cloud priv?


Je m'en fous, dans les deux cas rien ne me garantis lhonntet de l'hbergeur ni de la viabilit de leurs scurit.
Et c'est hors sujet vis a vis de mon poste...

----------


## FatAgnus

> C'tait i y a 3 ans... Il s'en est pass des choses chez Ms en 3 ans.


C'tait en mai 2015, Satya Nadella tait en poste depuis plus d'un an. Donc on tait dj dans l're du  nouveau  Microsoft.

Plus proche de nous, il suffit de lire les articles de Techrights par exemple. Microsoft rackette toujours  (directement ou indirectement)  les socits utilisant Linux ou le logiciel open source, en brandissant ses brevets bidons :
* Microsofts Patent Trolls Continue to Attack Microsofts Rivals, Including These Companies Use of Free/Open Source Software
* Microsoft and Its Patent Trolls Face an Uphill Battle in a Patent System Which is Increasingly Hostile Towards Software Patents
* Microsofts Extortion Racket Against GNU/Linux Carries on, Both Directly and Indirectly (via Patent Trolls)

----------


## AzertyXp

Oui et?
Cette histoire de brevet n'a pas de rel lien avec le sujet... Il faut arrt de tous mlanger comme sa vous arrange...

Si vous avez juste envie de cracher sur Ms il y a des lieux plus indiqu pour a...

----------


## FatAgnus

> Oui et?
> Cette histoire de brevet n'a pas de rel lien avec le sujet... Il faut arrt de tous mlanger comme sa vous arrange...


Si au contraire c'est en lien direct avec le sujet, puisque Microsoft prtend avoir chang pour ne pas effrayer les utilisateurs de GitHub.

Microsoft affiche  Microsoft aime Linux  (srieusement qui croit  ce bullshit ?), prtend avoir chang et d'avoir pris le virage de l'open source. 

Mais dans le mme temps Microsoft rackette les socits utilisant Linux ou du logiciel open source en les menaant avec des brevets logiciels bidons. Je ne vois pas o je crache sur Microsoft, ce sont juste des faits que les utilisateurs de GitHub sont en droit de savoir. C'est cracher sur Microsoft de dire la vrit ?

Effectivement, Microsoft prfre afficher   Microsoft aime Linux  que   Microsoft rackette les socits utilisant Linux , c'est plus valorisant, je le comprends. Si Microsoft voulait vraiment s'investir dans l'open source il pourrait dj commencer par tre membre de l'Open invention network  pour protger les dveloppeurs open source de la pire menace qui soit, les brevets logiciels.

----------


## AzertyXp

> Si au contraire c'est en lien direct avec le sujet, puisque Microsoft prtend avoir chang pour ne pas effrayer les utilisateurs de GitHub.
> 
> Microsoft affiche  Microsoft aime Linux  (srieusement qui croit  ce bullshit ?), prtend avoir chang et d'avoir pris le virage de l'open source. 
> 
> Mais dans le mme temps Microsoft rackette les socits utilisant Linux ou du logiciel open source en les menaant avec des brevets logiciels bidons. Je ne vois pas o je crache sur Microsoft, ce sont juste des faits que les utilisateurs de GitHub sont en droit de savoir. C'est cracher sur Microsoft de dire la vrit ?
> 
> Effectivement, Microsoft prfre afficher   Microsoft aime Linux  que   Microsoft rackette les socits utilisant Linux , c'est plus valorisant, je le comprends. Si Microsoft voulait vraiment s'investir dans l'open source il pourrait dj commencer par tre membre de l'Open invention network  pour protger les dveloppeurs open source de la pire menace qui soit, les brevets logiciels.


Il y a une grosse nuance entre:
-Ms fait valoir ses droits sur des brevets (que sa soit honnte ou non) car sa lui rapporte du fric facilement.
-Et Ms fait valoir ses droits sur des brevets pour faire chier les socits utilisant Linux.

Donc a moins de faire un gros raccourci, c'est bien hors sujet... 

Si Microsoft dtestait encore Linux, ils ne serait pas devenue membre platine de la fondation, il n'aurait pas crer un sous systme Linux intgr directement dans Windows 10, ils ne proposerait pas de Linux dans azure, etc...
Et niveaux Open-source c'est pareil, ils contribuent normment (plusieurs milliers de projet).

Il serait temps que certains dessert un peut leurs illres affin de voir un peux plus que uniquement ce qui les arranges...

----------


## Shepard

> Si Microsoft dtestait encore Linux, ils ne serait pas devenue membre platine de la fondation, il n'aurait pas crer un sous systme Linux intgr directement dans Windows 10, ils ne proposerait pas de Linux dans azure, etc...
> Et niveaux Open-source c'est pareil, ils contribuent normment (plusieurs milliers de projet).


Ben non ... C'est juste que Linux est incontournable et que Microsoft n'a pas d'autre choix que de surfer sur la vague.

Je suis certain que les grants de certains cafs dtestent le foot, mais qu'ils ont quand mme install un cran gant pour retransmettre en direct les matches de la coupe du monde, c'est pareil ici ...

C'est comme si tu disais que Linux aime Microsoft parce que Vim fonctionne sous Windows et qu'on peut ajouter des noeuds PostgreSQL sous Windows dans une architecture Slony  ::?:  C'est la mme, Microsoft est incontournable et si Linux veut un minimum de visibilit il vaut mieux que ses outils fonctionnent sous Windows.

----------


## AzertyXp

> Ben non ... C'est juste que Linux est incontournable et que Microsoft n'a pas d'autre choix que de surfer sur la vague.
> 
> Je suis certain que les grants de certains cafs dtestent le foot, mais qu'ils ont quand mme install un cran gant pour retransmettre en direct les matches de la coupe du monde, c'est pareil ici ...
> 
> C'est comme si tu disais que Linux aime Microsoft parce que Vim fonctionne sous Windows et qu'on peut ajouter des noeuds PostgreSQL sous Windows dans une architecture Slony  C'est la mme, Microsoft est incontournable et si Linux veut un minimum de visibilit il vaut mieux que ses outils fonctionnent sous Windows.


Je n'est pas non plus dit que Ms aimait Linux... 
Juste qu'il n'y tait plus allergique au point d'avoir des quipe ddier en interne et de proposer un support.
Bref, il n'y a pas de chasse au sorcire comme les libristes essaie de nous faire croire.

Et tu confort un peux tout et n'importe quoi, Linux et vim c'est deux entit qui n'ont rien a voir... (idem pour tes autre exemple)...
Et Ms ne c'est pas content de porter ses outils sous un autre OS, sa va beaucoup plus loin et pas uniquement pour une histoire de visibilit.

----------


## troumad

Ces nombres ne veulent rien dire...
Il faudrait des informations sur les gros projets et les projets actifs.

Un % d'inscription en plus par heure... Il faudrait mieux un % de comptes (actifs) en plus et comparer de nombre de comptes (pas %) au nombre de comptes sur l'hbergeur achet par MicroSoft.

----------


## FatAgnus

> Il y a une grosse nuance entre:
> -Ms fait valoir ses droits sur des brevets (que sa soit honnte ou non) car sa lui rapporte du fric facilement.
> -Et Ms fait valoir ses droits sur des brevets pour faire chier les socits utilisant Linux.


Aucune socit capitaliste ne fait chier une autre socit pour le plaisir de faire chier. Tout est une question de business. Microsoft utilise ses brevets logiciels pour augmenter ses revenus  ou comme moyen de pression vers d'autres socits. Les brevets logiciels utiliss par Microsoft sont pour la plupart invalides,  mais la majorit des socits acceptent de payer, pour viter de senliser dans une procdure judiciaire  l'issue incertaine et qui au final reviendra peut-tre plus cher que de payer la taxe Microsoft. 



> Donc a moins de faire un gros raccourci, c'est bien hors sujet...


Non ce n'est pas hors sujet vu que Microsoft demande aux utilisateurs de GitHub de pas ne pas fuir la plate-forme, car Microsoft se prtend l'ami de l'open source, alors que dans le mme temps Microsoft rackette des socits utilisant du logiciel open source. Soit directement ou indirectement via des socits de patent troll comme Intellectual Ventures, ou soit en proposant sa  protection  Azure IP Advantage contre les socits patent troll financs  en parti par Microsoft.  C'est un peu l'histoire de l'diteur d'anti-virus qui dveloppe aussi les virus.



> Il y a une grosse nuance entre:
> Si Microsoft dtestait encore Linux, ils ne serait pas devenue membre platine de la fondation, il n'aurait pas crer un sous systme Linux intgr directement dans Windows 10, ils ne proposerait pas de Linux dans azure, etc...
> Et niveaux Open-source c'est pareil, ils contribuent normment (plusieurs milliers de projet).


Microsoft ne dteste pas plus Linux qu'il n'aime Linux. Comment peut-on prter des sentiments  une socit ? Comme toute socit capitaliste, Microsoft cherche juste  engranger le maximum de bnfice et satisfaire ses actionnaires. Tout le reste est du marketing ou de la poudre aux yeux. Microsoft Azure est l'activit qui gnre le plus de croissance chez Microsoft, donc l'objectif est d'avoir le maximum de machines virtuelles sur Microsoft Azure, que ce soit des machines sous Windows, GNU/Linux ou FreeBSD, peu importe, tant que a gnre des revenus et de la croissance. D'o l'entre de Microsoft dans la Fondation Linux comme membre platine, alors que Red Hat qui est la socit qui forge vraiment Linux est membre d'argent, cherchez l'erreur. La Fondation Linux aurait d rejeter la demande de Microsoft, vu le racket opr  par Microsoft. Un membre de la Fondation Linux devrait s'engager  ne pas attaquer une socit ou des dveloppeurs sur des questions de brevets logiciels. 

Quant au systme _Windows Subsystem for Linux_, je ne vois pas en quoi a fait du bien aux systmes GNU/Linux, si cela permet aux dveloppeurs de pas utiliser GNU/Linux justement... Embrace, extend and extinguish ?

Oui Microsoft serait devenu un gros contributeur open source, enfin je ne suis pas certain qu'ils contribuent  des milliers de projets, je compte 1 858 projets sur la page GitHub de Microsoft. Microsoft s'est  aperu rcemment que le dveloppement open source permettait de rduire le cot de dveloppement. D'ailleurs je crois que les projets Microsoft sont ceux qui attirent le plus de contributeurs. Enfin je doute que les contributions de Microsoft fasse vraiment avancer Linux sur le desktop.



> Il serait temps que certains dessert un peut leurs illres affin de voir un peux plus que uniquement ce qui les arranges...


Il y a longtemps que j'ai retir mes illres, je t'encourage  faire de mme.

----------


## ben33

il est normal et naturel que GitLab (et d'autres plateformes) ait profit du rachat de GitHub par Microsoft. Mais de la  parler d'exode...
on pense ce que l'on veut de la stratgie de Microsoft mais elle est claire et cohrente depuis que Nadella en a pris les rnes. Il a relanc la socit, lui a donn une nouvelle vie et une vraie ame (oui je vous vois venir et ne veux pas entrer dans la polmique ou le buzz! Par vraie me, je veux dire qu'il a une ligne, une feuille de route qu'il suit mticuleusement). 
Microsoft tait, est et sera toujours de toute manire une socit commerciale. Donc incomparable avec le vrai modle OpenSource. Il y aura toujours des pro et des anti.

Le plus important n'est il pas que les dveloppeurs aient  leur disposition des moyens simples, rapides, efficaces et le plus sr possible?

Quant au Cloud, arrtons d'tre naif. Tout est connu de tous. Donc utilisons le pour sa vrai valeur: l'accs de n'importe ou, la puissance de l'infrastructure qui est mise  jour, maintenu et administr, l'cosystme propos. 
Aujourd'hui je n'ai qu' me concentrer sur mes applications mtier et j'en suis ravi!

----------


## phildepantin

> Par vraie me, je veux dire qu'il a une ligne, une feuille de route qu'il suit mticuleusement.


Ah, c'est donc a, une *me**! Je comprends tout.

Non, l'me, la vraie, a n'a rien  voir avec a, je te rassure.

----------


## phildepantin

> Non ce n'est pas hors sujet


Dfinition du hors-sujet par @AzertyXp : *tout argument qui va  l'encontre de ce que j'avance*. Forcment, il voit du hors-sujet partout et n'est pas oblig de se remettre en cause

Ces discussions sont vraiment fatigantes 

Comme elles le sont toujours quand un mec qui y connait quelque chose (@ FatAgnus) essaie de parler avec quelqu'un qui visiblement voit le monde  travers une toute petite lorgnette

----------


## LampeRouge

Cette histoire et riche d'enseignements: 
Proprit intellectuelle
Rachat de matire grise
gestion des hbergeurs suivant les propritaires.
inquitude des dveloppeurs.
Tout a, tout a......

La meilleure faon de bien hberger serait,  mes yeux, en P2P. Personne n'aurait en totalit une proprit intellectuelle.... Un bout de fichier ne reprsente pas grand chose.

Voila, c'tait l'ide basique du jour....

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Non ce n'est pas hors sujet vu que Microsoft demande aux utilisateurs de GitHub de pas ne pas fuir la plate-forme, car Microsoft se prtend l'ami de l'open source, alors que dans le mme temps Microsoft rackette des socits utilisant du logiciel open source. Soit directement ou indirectement via des socits de patent troll comme Intellectual Ventures, ou soit en proposant sa  protection  Azure IP Advantage contre les socits patent troll financs  en parti par Microsoft.  C'est un peu l'histoire de l'diteur d'anti-virus qui dveloppe aussi les virus.


Peut-tre, mais je ne vois pas le rapport avec la choucroute. Les projets sur Github sont (thoriquement) sous licence, que ce soit de l'open source ou non, et de toute faon, MS avait dj accs aux repos publics. Et je doute qu'ils prennent le risque de fouiner les repos privs, s'ils y ont accs. Le seul truc qui me gne avec ce rachat, c'est ce que Marco a soulev : l'accs  la base utilisateurs de Github. Bon aprs, a va dpendre de si les gens ont utilis un pseudo ou non, de si leur mail est accessible ou non par MS, etc. Mais quand mme.

----------


## FatAgnus

> Peut-tre, mais je ne vois pas le rapport avec la choucroute.


Et bien l'article fait rfrence  l'exode de dveloppeurs de GitHub vers GitLab. Peut-tre que si les dveloppeurs open source connaissaient le racket opr par Microsoft sur les socits utilisant Linux, alors peut-tre que cet exode serait plus important. Car qu'est-ce qui fait fuir les dveloppeurs ? C'est bien l'attitude agressive de Microsoft vis  vis de l'open source, mais surtout envers le logiciel libre.




> Les projets sur Github sont (thoriquement) sous licence, que ce soit de l'open source ou non, et de toute faon, MS avait dj accs aux repos publics. Et je doute qu'ils prennent le risque de fouiner les repos privs, s'ils y ont accs. Le seul truc qui me gne avec ce rachat, c'est ce que Marco a soulev : l'accs  la base utilisateurs de Github. Bon aprs, a va dpendre de si les gens ont utilis un pseudo ou non, de si leur mail est accessible ou non par MS, etc. Mais quand mme.


Si votre vie prive et vos donnes n'ont pas d'importance pour vous, et bien elles valent de l'or pour Microsoft. Ce qu'a achet Microsoft ce n'est pas le site web GitHub, un site web que Microsoft  aurait t capable de redvelopper en trois mois, mais ce sont bien les utilisateurs de GitHub que Microsoft a achet ! Les dveloppeurs open source aiment gnralement tre reconnus par leurs pairs et se cachent rarement sous un pseudonyme. De plus Microsoft va pouvoir enrichir les bases de donnes des utilisateurs de Windows, LinkedIn, Office 360, Outlook.com et d'autres services avec celles de GitHub.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et bien l'article fait rfrence  l'exode de dveloppeurs de GitHub vers GitLab. Peut-tre que si les dveloppeurs open source connaissaient le racket opr par Microsoft sur les socits utilisant Linux, alors peut-tre que cet exode serait plus important. Car qu'est-ce qui fait fuir les dveloppeurs ? C'est bien l'attitude agressive de Microsoft vis  vis de l'open source, mais surtout envers le logiciel libre.


Mais a n'a rien  voir avec Github, ce racket. 





> Si votre vie prive et vos donnes n'ont pas d'importance pour vous, et bien elles valent de l'or pour Microsoft. Ce qu'a achet Microsoft ce n'est pas le site web GitHub, un site web que Microsoft  aurait t capable de redvelopper en trois mois, mais ce sont bien les utilisateurs de GitHub que Microsoft a achet ! Les dveloppeurs open source aiment gnralement tre reconnus par leurs pairs et se cachent rarement sous un pseudonyme. De plus Microsoft va pouvoir enrichir les bases de donnes des utilisateurs de Windows, LinkedIn, Office 360, Outlook.com et d'autres services avec celles de GitHub.


Merci de rpter ce que j'ai crit.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Si votre vie prive et vos donnes n'ont pas d'importance pour vous, et bien elles valent de l'or pour Microsoft. Ce qu'a achet Microsoft ce n'est pas le site web GitHub, un site web que Microsoft  aurait t capable de redvelopper en trois mois, mais ce sont bien les utilisateurs de GitHub que Microsoft a achet ! Les dveloppeurs open source aiment gnralement tre reconnus par leurs pairs et se cachent rarement sous un pseudonyme. De plus Microsoft va pouvoir enrichir les bases de donnes des utilisateurs de Windows, LinkedIn, Office 360, Outlook.com et d'autres services avec celles de GitHub.


Microsoft peut dvelopper un N-ime codeplex en 3 mois mais personne n'ira dessus pour la simple raison ... que c'est Microsoft et personne n'ira confier les cls de ses sources  un gros acteurs du march aux pratiques parfois discutables: tu planques ton argent en Suisse,  Gersey ou en Norvge, au Vatican mais pas en Italie ou en Espagne. Dans des petits pays dont la spcialit est justement de garder ton argent  l'abri, _no question asked_.

Donc Microsoft a voulu satisfaire a son caprice et acqurir un N-ime pan de l'industrie qui lui manquait... mais il n'est pas dit que l'opration fasse sens financirement parlant.




> Il y a quand meme quelques exemples de boites qui arrivent a monetiser en millions des bouts de code qui sont Open-Source et sur GitHub. Regarde par exemple les projets qui font le business de Red Hat, et tu verras que pour certains le code est sur GitHub. Mais c'est en effet un business-model moins trivial que le close source et la vente de licence.


Citons par exemple Bonitasoft a mis son outil de BPM sur github mais les extra qui accompagnent la version finale ne le sont pas. Ceci dit si je m'appelais Red Hat et commercialisait un OS et un IDE et un serveur d'application Jboss concurrent de ce que fait Microsoft, qui lui mme lance des initiatives vers ma propre plateforme, je reconsidrerais srieusement l'hbergement de mes sources chez ce concurrent.

----------


## Mickael_Istria

> Citons par exemple Bonitasoft a mis son outil de BPM sur github mais les extra qui accompagnent la version finale ne le sont pas.


C'est pas la version finale, mais la version "entreprise" (je sais plus trop comment ils l'appellent) avec des fonctionnalites additionelles. C'est en effet une idee tres similaire, c'est  l' "open-core", qui est un modele tres repandu et qui marche pas mal. Un autre exemple d'Open Core. c'est JetBrains avec IntelliJ Community (OSS) vs IntelliJ Ultimate (Community + des extensions close source). Et en effet OpenJDK/OracleJDK c'est similaire.
Ca a quelques defauts en terme de partage de connaissance et sur les principes de l'OSS; mais pour avoir bosse chez BonitaSoft par le passe, j'ai compris que l'objectif n'est pas de faire des features payantes et fermees pour le plaisir ou a l'encontre du modele open-source, mais qu'il existe des domaines ou il est tres dur de faire du business sans contenu exclusif, parce que les potentiels clients ne comprennent pas facilement que c'est dans leur interet de payer quelquechose de gratuit. Les features payantes facilitent la generation de leads commerciaux et la transformations d'utilisateurs en client. Sans ca, le commerce irait moins bien et ce serait un tres gros risque pour la perennite de la partie OSS aussi...




> Ceci dit si je m'appelais Red Hat et commercialisait un OS et un IDE et un serveur d'application Jboss concurrent de ce que fait Microsoft, qui lui mme lance des initiatives vers ma propre plateforme, je reconsidrerais srieusement l'hbergement de mes sources chez ce concurrent.


Ca change quoi le fait que ce soit un concurrent qui fasse le hosting? De toute maniere c'est open-source, les concurrents peuvent prendre les sources peu importe ou elles sont. C'est le principe.
Au contraire, il y a un cote assez jouissif de savoir que des concurrents payent la facture de l'hebergement de l'essentiel de ce qui fait le business  :;): 
Pour info, ca en a beaucoup debattu en interne chez Red Hat, et les conditions d'utilisation n'ayant pas change, elles correspondent toujours au besoin et restent approuvees pour l'usage, tant d'un point de vue legal que strategique/communautaire. Ce n'est pas un probleme, du tout, que ce soit Microsoft qui soit proprietaire de GitHub plutot que GitHub ou une autre boite. Les juristes et avocats OSS de Red Hat gardent un oeil sur les conditions d'usage de GitHub, et tant que ca pose pas de probleme, alors pas la peine de se fatiguer a jouer aux chaises musicales entre les forges.

----------


## FatAgnus

> Mais a n'a rien  voir avec Github, ce racket.


Ce racket des socits utilisant Linux va  l'encontre du message de Microsoft disant aux utilisateurs de GitHub :  Nous avons rachet GitHub, mais surtout ne fuyez pas GitHub, maintenant  Miscrosoft a chang, Microsoft de 2018 est devenu un bon lve de l'open source ! .  Alors que Microsoft en 2018 opre toujours au racket des socits utilisant l'open source.

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est pas la version finale, mais la version "entreprise" (je sais plus trop comment ils l'appellent) avec des fonctionnalites additionelles. C'est en effet une idee tres similaire, c'est  l' "open-core", qui est un modele tres repandu et qui marche pas mal. Un autre exemple d'Open Core. c'est JetBrains avec IntelliJ Community (OSS) vs IntelliJ Ultimate (Community + des extensions close source). Et en effet OpenJDK/OracleJDK c'est similaire.
> Ca a quelques defauts en terme de partage de connaissance et sur les principes de l'OSS; mais pour avoir bosse chez BonitaSoft par le passe, j'ai compris que l'objectif n'est pas de faire des features payantes et fermees pour le plaisir ou a l'encontre du modele open-source, mais qu'il existe des domaines ou il est tres dur de faire du business sans contenu exclusif, parce que les potentiels clients ne comprennent pas facilement que c'est dans leur interet de payer quelquechose de gratuit. Les features payantes facilitent la generation de leads commerciaux et la transformations d'utilisateurs en client. Sans ca, le commerce irait moins bien et ce serait un tres gros risque pour la perennite de la partie OSS aussi...


Oui, la version entreprise. Dommage que cette version soit un peu chre mais c'est un autre dbat.




> Ca change quoi le fait que ce soit un concurrent qui fasse le hosting? De toute maniere c'est open-source, les concurrents peuvent prendre les sources peu importe ou elles sont. C'est le principe.
> Au contraire, il y a un cote assez jouissif de savoir que des concurrents payent la facture de l'hebergement de l'essentiel de ce qui fait le business 
> Pour info, ca en a beaucoup debattu en interne chez Red Hat, et les conditions d'utilisation n'ayant pas change, elles correspondent toujours au besoin et restent approuvees pour l'usage, tant d'un point de vue legal que strategique/communautaire. Ce n'est pas un probleme, du tout, que ce soit Microsoft qui soit proprietaire de GitHub plutot que GitHub ou une autre boite. Les juristes et avocats OSS de Red Hat gardent un oeil sur les conditions d'usage de GitHub, et tant que ca pose pas de probleme, alors pas la peine de se fatiguer a jouer aux chaises musicales entre les forges.


Je demande  voir sur la dure videment. Par contre au risque de te dcevoir, cela ne cotera rien  Microsoft puisque l'achat se fait par actions (actions qui du coup baissent, s'il y a lien de cause  effet): ce sont les clients de github qui continueront de payer la plateforme

----------


## Mickael_Istria

> Par contre au risque de te dcevoir, cela ne cotera rien  Microsoft puisque l'achat se fait par actions (actions qui du coup baissent, s'il y a lien de cause  effet): ce sont les clients de github qui continueront de payer la plateforme


 ::D:  tant pis alors.
Ceci dit, je sais pas si GitHub etait vraiment a l'equilibre ou au positif. Apparemment ils ont fait une belle levee de fonds il y a moins de 2 ans, donc c'est pas forcement signe d'une enorme rentabilite.

----------


## ddoumeche

> tant pis alors.
> Ceci dit, je sais pas si GitHub etait vraiment a l'equilibre ou au positif. Apparemment ils ont fait une belle levee de fonds il y a moins de 2 ans, donc c'est pas forcement signe d'une enorme rentabilite.


De ce que j'ai pu lire dans la presse conomique, github ne dgage pas de bnfices (mais sans tre forcment dficitaire) et a donc renonc  une entre en bourse au profit d'une revente... moyen classique pour devenir un jeune multi-millionnaire dans la Silicon Valley.
Il n'est pas exclus que votre concurrent doive cracher un peu au bassinet en fin dexercice, mais cela ne se verra sans doute mme pas dans les comptes.

----------


## Battant

Bonjour, 

   tous ceux qui cherchent lalternative parce quil dteste les Gafam,  je pense quil faut essayer de tester voir de dvelopper le projet degougeulison internet  de Franasoft .  Fera soft propose des dmonstrations de logiciels et le but est bien sre de les hberger soi-mme 

  Voici ladresse du projet 

https://degooglisons-internet.org/fr/

 Et ladresse directe de Framagit  une solution libre dversement de code propos par 

https://framagit.org/public/projects

 Ce quon peut constater  cest quil sagit de Guitlab  ce qui veut dire que ce programme peut tre hberg ou on vux thoriquement par contre je nai pas trouv le mode demploi pour linstaller mais framasoft devrait le fournir 

 Jattends vos ractions avec plaisir 


 Meilleures salutations

----------


## zecreator

J'ai du mal  croire que l'on puisse viter tous les Services du GAFAM. C'est de l'utopie. Je pense que ds lors que tu te connectes au web, c'est mort. N'est-ce pas le prix  payer, en fin de compte, pour avoir une vie numrique sans limites ?

----------


## Battant

Bonjour, 

 Non il faut montrer quil y a une alternative au service Gafam  sinon on leur donnera toujours raison  ces entreprises .

 Le mieux est de tous leur demander de pouvoir payer leurs services et en change de quoi ils arrtent de nous faire de la publicit cible .

 Bien sr la gratuit doit rester cela doit tre une option 

 Mais on doit essayer de dvelopper des autres solutions plus libre 

 Ce nest pas de lutopie si on essaye tout ce qui arriv 

 Ce Acqua vous faites rfrence cest que toutes les pages actuellement sont pollu par du JavaScript mise par Facebook Google et autre chose 

  Il faut utiliser une extension noscript  pour filtrer les scripts autoris  tre excut 

https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/noscript/?src=search

 Salutations

----------


## Malick

*Rachat de GitHub par Microsoft : la Commission europenne devrait rendre son verdict le 19 octobre prochain*
*pour donner oui ou non son feu vert*

Le 19 octobre prochain, le rgulateur europen de la concurrence  savoir la Commission europenne devrait rendre son verdict sur la rcente opration qui a fait la une des mdias et relative  l'acquisition de GitHub par Microsoft. Pour rappel, le gant de Redmond avait mis un montant de 7,5 milliards de dollars sur la table pour s'offrir la plateforme web d'hbergement et de gestion de dveloppement de logiciels en l'occurrence GitHub, cela aprs plusieurs annes de ngociation.


D'aprs les informations recueillies, Microsoft a sollicit vendredi dernier la Commission europenne afin d'avoir son aval quant  sa dcision d'acqurir la plateforme GitHub dans l'optique de renforcer son activit dinformatique en nuage et ainsi faire davantage face  son principal rival qu'est Amazon. Suite donc  cette requte, le rgulateur de la concurrence au sein de l'Union europenne dispose d'un dlai qui provisoirement prendra fin le 19 octobre 2018 pour donner son feu vert au rachat ou bien lancer une enqute plus dtaille. Cette dernire option pourrait cependant entraner l'intgration de certaines conditions dsagrables pour Microsoft dans le cadre de cette opration. La firme de Redmond devra ainsi attendre quelques semaines avant de connatre la position de la Commission europenne. 

 L'organisme de surveillance de la concurrence de l'UE peut soit donner son feu vert avec ou sans exiger des concessions, soit ouvrir une enqute  grande chelle s'il a de srieuses proccupations , nous rapporte l'diteur en ligne Reuters.

Il convient de souligner que cette transaction de 7,5 milliards de dollars, qui devrait en principe tre finalise avant la fin de lanne civile, n'est pas le record pour Microsoft. En effet, le gant de Redmont a dbours 8,5 milliards de dollars pour s'offrir Skype et 26,2 milliards pour LinkedIn.  GitHub, le plus grand hbergeur de code au monde avec plus de 28 millions de dveloppeurs utilisant sa plateforme, est la plus grande prise de contrle de Microsoft depuis que l'entreprise a achet LinkedIn pour 26 milliards de dollars en 2016 , a soulign Reuters.

Certains utilisateurs auraient mme fait part de leurs craintes sur le fait que GitHub tre tente de favoriser les produits Microsoft au dtriment de la concurrence. Face  ses inquitudes, Satya Nadella qui est de surcrot le directeur gnral de Microsoft aurait  son tour tent de rassurer les utilisateurs quant  leurs craintes.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que l'avis de la Commission europenne sera favorable  Microsoft ?
 ::fleche::  Quelle consquence Microsoft si la Commission met des rserves ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  C'est officiel, Microsoft dbourse 7,5 milliards $ pour s'offrir GitHub, le gant de Redmond se montre plus gnreux que ce que disaient les rumeurs

 ::fleche::  Les fondateurs de GitHub pourraient obtenir plus d'actions Microsoft que Satya Nadella, et entrer dans le classement des milliardaires de la Tech

 ::fleche::  Rachat de GitHub, pourquoi ce rachat, et quels sont les plans de Microsoft

 ::fleche::  Rachat de GitHub par Microsoft : la fondation Linux livre son analyse de la situation et affirme avoir  hte de voir les amliorations  sur GitHub

 ::fleche::  L'exode  massif  de GitHub vers GitLab, qu'en est-il rellement 14 jours aprs ? Une analyse base sur un tableau de bord de GitLab

----------


## Aiekick

je comprends pas. l'integratation de github dans les services Microsoft des maj en ce sens ont dj commenc. alors que ce rachat peut encore etre bloqu ??

----------


## Mickael_Istria

> je comprends pas. l'integratation de github dans les services Microsoft des maj en ce sens ont dj commenc. alors que ce rachat peut encore etre bloqu ??


Je pense pas que l'achat puisse etre bloque entierement. Mais l'UE peut si besoin mettre des contraintes genre monter GitHub comme un filiale dont une partie du capital est ouvert plutot que comme une propriete entiere, ou tenter de prendre un place d'observateur dans les conseils d'administration...
Mais bon, a mon avis, Microsoft s'est deja pose la question avant le rachat. On investit pas 7.5 milliards sans avoir verifie un minimum de chose. Ca ressemble presque plutot a une operation seduction de Microsoft envers l'UE: "nous Microsoft on est pas comme les mechants GAFA, on coopere de maniere pro-active, on est les gentils!".

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je pense pas que l'achat puisse etre bloque entierement. Mais l'UE peut si besoin mettre des contraintes genre monter GitHub comme un filiale dont une partie du capital est ouvert plutot que comme une propriete entiere, ou tenter de prendre un place d'observateur dans les conseils d'administration...
> Mais bon, a mon avis, Microsoft s'est deja pose la question avant le rachat. On investit pas 7.5 milliards sans avoir verifie un minimum de chose. Ca ressemble presque plutot a une operation seduction de Microsoft envers l'UE: "nous Microsoft on est pas comme les mechants GAFA, on coopere de maniere pro-active, on est les gentils!".


Au pire, Microsoft proposera une place au conseil d'administration au commissaire  la concurrence comme il fut fait avec Leon Brittan (UBS), Barroso (Goldman Sachs), Tony Blair (Carlyle Group).

----------


## Kilazur

Il ne me semble pas que LinkedIn aie souffert d'une "Microsoftisation" particulire suite  son achat... Je ne pense pas qu'il y ai trop de soucis  se faire de ce ct l.

----------


## dlandelle

La CE autorise de nous gazer comme des cafards avec du glyphosate et de l'arsenic (ajout en cachette dans le roundup) alors arrtons d'esprer qu'elle nous protge : elle est l pour nous dtruire.

----------


## brizarot

In french <I' m don 't think that <ce soit une bonne chose si ce n'est faire des profits pour capitaliser dans des fond de retraite><L'avenir j'espere me donnera tord><Be care @aux bulles internet@>

----------


## Coriolan

*Rachat de GitHub par Microsoft : la Commission europenne devrait donner son feu vert*
*sans aucune condition pour la firme de Redmond*

Le 4 juin 2018, Satya Nadella, PDG de Microsoft, annonce que son entreprise Microsoft est dans un processus d'acquisition de GitHub pour 7,5 milliards de dollars. Il sagit de la plus importante acquisition de la firme depuis le rachat de LinkedIn pour la modique somme de 26 milliards de $ en 2016. Cette acquisition de la plateforme trs importante pour les dveloppeurs devrait renforcer la position de Microsoft dans le march des services cloud qui connait une concurrence acharne entre plusieurs protagonistes.


Le 19 octobre prochain, le rgulateur europen de la concurrence  savoir la Commission europenne devrait rendre son verdict sur cette opration de rachat. Selon Reuters, Microsoft devrait obtenir le feu vert du rgulateur europen pour finaliser l'acquisition du service d'hbergement et de gestion de dveloppement de logiciels. Daprs deux sources proches du dossier, cette acquisition devrait se passer sans condition particulire pour Microsoft.

GitHub constitue la plateforme la plus importante dhbergement de code avec plus de 28 millions de dveloppeurs. Nanmoins, aprs lannonce du rachat ventuel par Microsoft, plusieurs dveloppeurs se sont empresss de migrer leurs projets vers dautres plateformes, notamment GitLab qui a constat une multiplication par 10 des crations de projets sur sa plateforme. Face  ces inquitudes, le PDG de Microsoft Satya Nadella a tent de rassurer les foules en promettant quil ny aura pas de changements dans lesprit de la plateforme.

Sous la tutelle de Microsoft, c'est le vice-prsident de Microsoft, Nat Friedman - qui est galement le fondateur de Xamarin et un vtran du logiciel libre - qui va assumer le rle de PDG de GitHub. L'ex-PDG de GitHub, Chris Wanstrath, va quant  lui rejoindre Microsoft en tant que  technical fellow , sous la direction du vice-prsident excutif Scott Guthrie, pour travailler sur des initiatives logicielles stratgiques.

Cette acquisition une fois passe devrait constituer un point de culmination de rcents changements oprs par Microsoft depuis larrive de Satya Nadella en tant que PDG. La firme se focalise dsormais sur les services cloud comme le fer de lance de son business, avec une attention particulire sur le dveloppement et des contributions  diffrents projets open source comme Linux.

Rendez-vous donc le 19 octobre pour entendre la dcision de la Commission europenne. Pour le moment, elle na pas souhait rpondre aux demandes de commentaires de Reuters. Microsoft a galement refus de livrer tout commentaire.

*Source* : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que l'UE a raison de ne pas mettre de rserves sur le rachat de GitHub par Microsoft ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que le rachat de GitHub va amliorer la plateforme ? 

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  C'est officiel, Microsoft dbourse 7,5 milliards $ pour s'offrir GitHub, le gant de Redmond se montre plus gnreux que ce que disaient les rumeurs
 ::fleche::  Les fondateurs de GitHub pourraient obtenir plus d'actions Microsoft que Satya Nadella, et entrer dans le classement des milliardaires de la Tech
 ::fleche::  Rachat de GitHub, pourquoi ce rachat, et quels sont les plans de Microsoft
 ::fleche::  Rachat de GitHub par Microsoft : la fondation Linux livre son analyse de la situation et affirme avoir  hte de voir les amliorations  sur GitHub

----------


## Anselme45

> Rachat de GitHub par Microsoft : la Commission europenne devrait donner son feu vert sans aucune condition pour la firme de Redmond


Amusant! L'UE a, semble-t-il, pas la mme approche avec M$ et Google...

Google = bad boy, M$= good boy?

L'ancien prsident de la Commission europenne entre 2004 et  2014, le portugais Jos Manuel Duro Barroso s'tant fait embauch par la banque d'investissement amricaine Goldman Sachs (la mme qui a aid la Grce a rendre plus prsentables ses comptes (et surtout ses dettes) pour pouvoir entrer dans l'UE), on va peut-tre avoir la surprise de voir quelques fonctionnaires de l'UE devenir employs de l'un des GAFAM  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mickael_Istria

> Google = bad boy, M$= good boy?


Peut-etre que Microsoft ne declare pas l'essentiel de son activite financiere d'Europe en Irlande, la ou les taxes sont le moins cheres alors que l'essentiel de l'activite est partout en Europe; tandis que Google le fait, encourageant la concurrence aux plus bas impots entre les pays et donc a la decrepitude des services publics? Mais bon, pour ca ce n'est pas specifiquement un probleme de Google vs Microsoft, c'est une problematique politique plus vague de l'UE (harmonisation fiscale).
Il faut pas juger les boites juste a leur nom ou leur historique, il faut regarde ce qui a pousse l'UE a s'attaquer a Google, et se demander si Microsoft fait pareil... Ce sont des cas juridiques, si il y a proces contre l'un et pas contre l'autre, c'est surement que l'un a plus de choses a se reprocher que l'autre (pour l'instant).
Quand tu regardes les dernieres news, Google est bel est bien plus un "bad boy" sur la gestion de ses impots que Microsoft.

----------


## Anselme45

> Peut-etre que Microsoft ne declare pas l'essentiel de son activite financiere d'Europe en Irlande, la ou les taxes sont le moins cheres alors que l'essentiel de l'activite est partout en Europe;


Et bien l, c'est pas le bon exemple!  ::mrgreen:: 

Une excellente mission de France 2 de Mme Elise Lucet a dmontr que l'arme franaise avait pass un contrat de plusieurs centaines de millions avec Microsoft... Irlande... alors que Microsoft France a ses locaux  moins de 500 mtres du nouveau quartier gnral de la susdite arme!!!  ::mouarf:: 

Inutile de dire que Microsoft a exig que le contrat soit fait explicitement avec sa filiale irlandaise parce quelle voulait absolument payer des impts en France   ::ptdr::

----------


## Mickael_Istria

> Et bien l, c'est pas le bon exemple! 
> Une excellente mission de France 2 de Mme Elise Lucet a dmontr que l'arme franaise avait pass un contrat de plusieurs centaines de millions avec Microsoft... Irlande... alors que Microsoft France a ses locaux  moins de 500 mtres du nouveau quartier gnral de la susdite arme!!! 
> Inutile de dire que Microsoft a exig que le contrat soit fait explicitement avec sa filiale irlandaise parce quelle voulait absolument payer des impts en France


J'etais pas au courant de ca. Merci de cette info!

----------


## alain_du_lac

Quelle mauvaise nouvelle pour tous les anti-Microsoft.  ::aie::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et bien l, c'est pas le bon exemple! 
> 
> Une excellente mission de France 2 de Mme Elise Lucet a dmontr que l'arme franaise avait pass un contrat de plusieurs centaines de millions avec Microsoft... Irlande... alors que Microsoft France a ses locaux  moins de 500 mtres du nouveau quartier gnral de la susdite arme!!! 
> 
> Inutile de dire que Microsoft a exig que le contrat soit fait explicitement avec sa filiale irlandaise parce quelle voulait absolument payer des impts en France


Microsoft  son sige a Issy-les-Moulineaux depuis au moins 15 ans et  l'poque personne n'a fait le procs  Microsoft d'quiper les postes de l'arme de l'air, dont les bureaux taient  porte de vaugirard. C'est le Mindef qui a dmnag  l'poque.

Et la filire irlandaise est lgale au sens de l'UE. A l'poque bnie de l'europe de l'ouest, on n'tait pas regardant la dessus, histoire de faire prosprer un peu ce pays de sous dvelopps.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*La Commission europenne donne son feu vert pour le rachat de GitHub par Microsoft*
*sans condition*

Aprs une rumeur de courte dure, Microsoft a annonc dbut juin l'acquisition de la plateforme web d'hbergement et de gestion de dveloppement de logiciels GitHub, pour le montant de 7,5 milliards de dollars en actions. Mais comme il est coutume pour ce genre de transaction, la firme de Redmond devait se soumettre  un examen rglementaire de diffrentes autorits de rgulation dans le monde afin de finaliser le rachat de GitHub.


La dcision du rgulateur europen de la concurrence devait tre connue ce vendredi 19 octobre, et comme on s'y attendait, la Commission europenne a donn son feu vert pour la finalisation de cette opration, sans condition. Dans un communiqu, la Commission dit tre arrive  la conclusion que  l'opration n'entraverait pas l'exercice d'une concurrence effective sur les marchs en cause et que Microsoft n'aurait aucune raison de s'en prendre  la nature ouverte de la plateforme GitHub. 

L'annonce de l'opration de rachat de GitHub par Microsoft avait en effet immdiatement suscit des inquitudes ; lesquelles inquitudes semblent toutefois avoir disparu aprs quelques communications. Dans un communiqu juste aprs l'annonce, Microsoft a mis en avant quelques avantages qui pourraient dcouler de cette opration, pour la socit elle-mme, pour GitHub et pour les dveloppeurs :  Ensemble, les deux socits permettront aux dveloppeurs de faire plus  chaque tape du cycle de vie du dveloppement , expliquait le gant du logiciel. Cet accord permettrait aussi  d'acclrer l'utilisation de GitHub en entreprise et d'apporter les outils et services de dveloppement de Microsoft  de nouveaux publics. 

GitHub va en outre continuer  fonctionner de manire indpendante pour fournir une plateforme ouverte  tous les dveloppeurs de tous les secteurs.  Les dveloppeurs continueront  utiliser les langages de programmation, les outils et les systmes d'exploitation de leur choix pour leurs projets, et pourront toujours dployer leur code sur n'importe quel systme d'exploitation, n'importe quel cloud et n'importe quel appareil , a assur Microsoft dans son communiqu. Nat Friedman, vtran de l'open source et nouveau CEO de GitHub s'est galement montr rassurant aprs un communiqu et une sance de questions et rponses sur l'opration.

Bref, Microsoft a men une bonne communication pour rassurer la communaut et les rgulateurs. Pour sa part, la Commission europenne dit en effet avoir constat que  le regroupement des activits de Microsoft et de GitHub sur les marchs concerns [plateformes de collaboration sur du code source ; et diteurs de code et environnements de dveloppement, NDLR] ne poserait aucun problme de concurrence parce que l'entit issue de la concentration resterait confronte  une concurrence importante de la part d'autres acteurs sur ces deux marchs. 

La Commission dit avoir galement cherch  savoir s'il existait un risque d'affaiblissement de la concurrence si Microsoft devait tirer parti de la popularit de GitHub pour stimuler les ventes de ses propres outils DevOps et services cloud.  Plus particulirement, la Commission a cherch  savoir si Microsoft serait en mesure de poursuivre le rapprochement de ses propres outils DevOps et services cloud avec GitHub et aurait un intrt  le faire, tout en restreignant une intgration de ce type avec les outils DevOps et les services cloud tiers , peut-on lire dans le communiqu. Mais  il est ressorti de l'enqute sur le march que Microsoft ne disposerait pas d'un pouvoir de march suffisant pour porter prjudice  la nature ouverte de GitHub, au dtriment d'outils DevOps et de services cloud concurrents. La raison en est qu'un tel comportement rduirait la valeur de GitHub aux yeux des dveloppeurs dsireux et en mesure de changer de plateforme , explique la Commission.

Sur cette base, la Commission est donc parvenue  la conclusion selon laquelle l'opration ne poserait des problmes de concurrence sur aucun des marchs concerns et l'a autorise sans condition. Microsoft obtient ainsi le feu vert du rgulateur europen pour la finalisation du rachat de GitHub.

Source : Commission europenne

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  C'est officiel, Microsoft dbourse 7,5 milliards $ pour s'offrir GitHub, le gant de Redmond se montre plus gnreux que ce que disaient les rumeurs
 ::fleche::  GitHub veut dvelopper un nouvel diteur de texte multiplateforme et ultraperformant bas sur Electron, Xray est encore un projet exprimental
 ::fleche::  Microsoft et GitHub collaborent pour porter GVFS sur macOS et Linux, la solution destine  supporter les normes bases de code gagne en maturit
 ::fleche::  Microsoft va fermer son service d'hbergement CodePlex le 15 dcembre 2017, et demande aux dveloppeurs de migrer leurs projets vers GitHub
 ::fleche::  Open source : les projets de Microsoft attirent plus de contributeurs que ceux des autres organisations, d'aprs le rapport annuel de GitHub

----------


## tralloc

Trois Anneaux pour les rois elfes sous le ciel,
    Sept pour les seigneurs nains dans leurs demeures de pierre,
    Neuf pour les hommes mortels destins au trpas,
    Un pour le Seigneur des Tnbres sur son sombre trne,
    Au pays de Mordor o s'tendent les ombres
    Un Anneau pour les gouverner tous
    Un Anneau pour les trouver
    Un Anneau pour les amener tous,
    Et dans les tnbres les lier
    Au pays de Mordor o s'tendent les ombres. 

- Plus srieusement, l'achat de Github, n'est pas drangeant, que ce site soit possd par une entreprise ou par une autre. Qu'est-ce que cela change ? Ces gens sont l pour gagner de l'argent, et qui pourrait d'ailleurs les en blmer ?
- D'autre part il y a des alternatives pour ceux qui ne souhaitent pas voir leur code hberg par une entreprise prive. Ceux qui souhaitent se faire hberger ailleurs qu'ils y aillent.

Personnellement je n'ai pas de code hberg sur des sites visibles par le public.
Mais si j'en avais un *framagit m'irait bien* !!!

*Lorsqu'un site est hberg par une association, au moins on sait que personne ne va s'enrichir dessus outre mesure*. Aprs chacun sa libert d'agir !

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Microsoft finalise le rachat de la clbre plateforme d'hbergement de code GitHub*
*aprs avoir obtenu le feu vert de la Commission europenne*

 Pull request successfully merged. Starting build...  C'est par ces termes propres aux adeptes des plateformes de partage de code que Nat Friedman a annonc hier la finalisation du rachat de GitHub par Microsoft. Soit juste une semaine aprs le feu vert de la Commission europenne, sans condition.

Comme nous l'avons rapport, la Commission europenne dit avoir constat que  le regroupement des activits de Microsoft et de GitHub sur les marchs concerns [plateformes de partage de code source ; et diteurs de code et environnements de dveloppement, NDLR] ne poserait aucun problme de concurrence parce que l'entit issue de la concentration resterait confronte  une concurrence importante de la part d'autres acteurs sur ces deux marchs. 

La Commission a cherch  savoir s'il existait un risque d'affaiblissement de la concurrence si Microsoft devait tirer parti de la popularit de GitHub pour stimuler les ventes de ses propres outils DevOps et services cloud. Mais il est ressorti de l'enqute que Microsoft ne disposerait pas d'un pouvoir de march suffisant pour porter prjudice  la nature ouverte de GitHub, au dtriment d'outils DevOps et de services cloud concurrents. Surtout qu'un tel comportement rduirait la valeur de GitHub aux yeux des dveloppeurs dsireux et en mesure de changer de plateforme.

Sur cette base, la Commission a donc conclu que  l'opration n'entraverait pas l'exercice d'une concurrence effective sur les marchs concerns et que Microsoft n'aurait aucune raison de s'en prendre  la nature ouverte de la plateforme GitHub. 

Comme annonc au mois de juin, c'est le vice-prsident de Microsoft, Nat Friedman - qui est galement le fondateur de Xamarin et un vtran du logiciel libre - qui va assumer le rle de PDG de GitHub. L'ex-PDG de GitHub, Chris Wanstrath, va quant  lui rejoindre Microsoft en tant que technical fellow, sous la direction du vice-prsident excutif Scott Guthrie, pour travailler sur des initiatives logicielles stratgiques.

Dans une courte note, Friedman a indiqu qu'il prendrait ses fonctions lundi et il a galement ritr ce que Microsoft avait dclar au moment de la transaction : GitHub va fonctionner de manire indpendante, en tant que communaut, plateforme et entreprise. Microsoft avait, entre autres, assur que  les dveloppeurs continueraient  utiliser les langages de programmation, les outils et les systmes d'exploitation de leur choix pour leurs projets, et pourront toujours dployer leur code sur n'importe quel systme d'exploitation, n'importe quel cloud et n'importe quel appareil .


Rappelons que lors de l'annonce du rachat de GitHub, Microsoft a galement expliqu que cet accord permettra d'acclrer l'utilisation de GitHub en entreprise et d'apporter ses outils et services de dveloppement  de nouveaux publics. On devrait donc s'attendre  des intgrations utiles des produits des deux entreprises pour le bonheur des dveloppeurs. Ce qui a commenc  se concrtiser quand Microsoft a annonc le mois dernier une extension pour la gestion des pull requests GitHub directement dans Visual Studio Code. Nous attendons donc de voir les prochaines nouveauts que ce rachat va apporter aux dveloppeurs.

Sources : GitHub, Microsoft

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  C'est officiel, Microsoft dbourse 7,5 milliards $ pour s'offrir GitHub, le gant de Redmond se montre plus gnreux que ce que disaient les rumeurs
 ::fleche::  GitHub veut dvelopper un nouvel diteur de texte multiplateforme et ultraperformant bas sur Electron, Xray est encore un projet exprimental
 ::fleche::  Microsoft et GitHub collaborent pour porter GVFS sur macOS et Linux, la solution destine  supporter les normes bases de code gagne en maturit
 ::fleche::  Microsoft va fermer son service d'hbergement CodePlex le 15 dcembre 2017, et demande aux dveloppeurs de migrer leurs projets vers GitHub
 ::fleche::  Open source : les projets de Microsoft attirent plus de contributeurs que ceux des autres organisations, d'aprs le rapport annuel de GitHub

----------

